# Aalfänge 2012



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle Schlangen-Bändiger,

Da ich heute für 2012 den ersten Aal "gefangen"  hab, dachte ich damit mal den Fangthread für 2012 zu eröffnen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß bei der Aaljagd dieses Jahr.

mfg Marcus


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Dann hab ich heut meinen ersten Seelachs gefangen! :q


----------



## Harrie (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri Heil an euch beide.

Fische fangen kann doch so einfach sein!


----------



## Bolli82 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Dann hab ich heut meinen ersten Seelachs gefangen! :q



Mist auf die Idee war ich auch gekommen als ich das Bild aus dem ausgangsposting gesehen habe 

So trocken kommen die Viecher bei mir zum Glück nicht aus dem Wasser |kopfkrat :q


----------



## mathei (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

heute gab es auch den 1. halben aal bei mir. wenn ich mein grinsen im spiegel sehen, weiss ich wo die andere hälfte ist.


----------



## Gondoschir (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Jetzt macht hier mal keinen auf dicke Hose. Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon Stint auf dem Tisch... :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Jetzt macht hier mal keinen auf dicke Hose. Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon Stint auf dem Tisch... :m


 


Immer noch besser als getrockneten Aal.


----------



## mathei (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als getrockneten Aal.


 
nicht trocken. nur etwas faltig die alte dame.|kopfkrat


----------



## thomas1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

:vik::vik:


----------



## MDieken (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Habe nach rat eines älteren Mannes, eine Aneglstelle ausprobiert, welche er mir vorschlug. Ich fing einen kleinen Aal von 19 cm ( für mich mein erster Aal  ). Als ich nach Hause kam und dies meinem Vater erzählte, kam dieser kaum aus dem Staunen raus. Er meinte, dass ich dies später meinen Enkeln erzählen sollte, dass ich noch einen Aal gefangen habe. Ich weiß zwar, dass der Aal wegen der abfischung vor der französischen Küste immer mehr zurück geht, aber sind wirklich nur noch so wenige Aale vorhanden?

Gruß Mirco


----------



## weserwaller (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


>



Ist da oben rechts im Bild Räuchergut aus der Kiste heraus auf den Boden gefallen |kopfkrat


----------



## marcus7 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ist da oben rechts im Bild Räuchergut aus der Kiste heraus auf den Boden gefallen |kopfkrat




He he, der "Dachhase" kommt das nächste mal gleich mit rein in den Räucherofen


----------



## Paxcom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Lesezeichen


----------



## firemirl (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hehe..... Lesezeichen!!!

Aale fange ich z.Zt. auch ständig!!!


----------



## Esoxfreund (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



firemirl schrieb:


> Hehe..... Lesezeichen!!!
> 
> Aale fange ich z.Zt. auch ständig!!!




ist ja auch kein Wunder, du kommst ja auch aus Ahlen   |supergri


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Richtig!!!

Kommst Du aus Ahlen oder woher weißt Du das mit unserem Wappen?

Für alle dies nicht kennen:


----------



## Allround (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

das es kaum noch aale gibt, kann ich nich bestätigen... habe letztes jahr super aal gefangen... was allerdings am besatz liegt... in gewässern wo nich wirklich bestezt wird sieht das leider anders aus!!!


----------



## thomas1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



MDieken schrieb:


> Habe nach rat eines älteren Mannes, eine Aneglstelle ausprobiert, welche er mir vorschlug. Ich fing einen kleinen Aal von 19 cm ( für mich mein erster Aal  ). Als ich nach Hause kam und dies meinem Vater erzählte, kam dieser kaum aus dem Staunen raus. Er meinte, dass ich dies später meinen Enkeln erzählen sollte, dass ich noch einen Aal gefangen habe. Ich weiß zwar, dass der Aal wegen der abfischung vor der französischen Küste immer mehr zurück geht, aber sind wirklich nur noch so wenige Aale vorhanden?
> 
> Gruß Mirco



ja um ihn stehts schecht !!!! fakt #q#q


----------



## rotrunna (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Es gab sicherlich bessere Zeiten! Aber wer es kann fängt immer noch seine Schlangen!

Nur weil man mit den "alten", bzw. erprobten Methoden nichts mehr verhaftet, heißt es noch lange nicht das kein anderer fängt. Es gibt so viele Opas, die sagen, "früher war alles besser", das geht mir so auf den Sack!

Ich habe für die Aalaktie gespendet, und wenn einer dabei ist, fahren wir nach Frankreich und versenken die Fangboote die Potenzmittel für die Asiaten klarmachen! Oder wir machen ne EU Volksabstimmung?


----------



## Paxcom (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich dachte es gibt schon seid letztem Jahr ein Gesetzt welches die Ausfuhr von Glasaalen verbietet?


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Ich dachte es gibt schon seid letztem Jahr ein Gesetzt welches die Ausfuhr von Glasaalen verbietet?




Es gibt auch ein Gesetz das den Walfang verbietet......


----------



## Paxcom (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich habe vor 15 Jahren aufgehört zu angeln und letztes Jahr wieder angefangen. Hauptsächlich wegen dem Aal.

Mein Entsetzen und die Fangerfolge im Vergleich zu den von vor 15 Jahren waren sehr ernüchternd. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das in so kurzer Zeit so sehr viel schlechter wird.

Wenn das so weiter geht, wird es in ein paar Jahren wohl nur noch Zufallsfänge geben.


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 15 Jahren aufgehört zu angeln und letztes Jahr wieder angefangen. Hauptsächlich wegen dem Aal.
> 
> Mein Entsetzen und die Fangerfolge im Vergleich zu den von vor 15 Jahren waren sehr ernüchternd. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das in so kurzer Zeit so sehr viel schlechter wird.
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht, wird es in ein paar Jahren wohl nur noch Zufallsfänge geben.




Mir gehts da genau so! 

Ich hab im März 2011 nach 13 Jahren Abstinenz wieder angefangen und musste komplett umdenken um zum Erfolg zu kommen......|kopfkrat

edit: Erfolg = mal einen erwichen......

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Paxcom (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja Tipps geben. Ich konnte letztes Jahr (durfte auch erst ab Juli angeln) nur 4 Schleicher gefangen.

PS: Die habe ich auch entnommen. Allerdings habe ich auch schon früher zurück gesetzt wenn die gut gehakt waren.


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Zu erst mal, ich angele nur am Rhein! 

Es ist nicht ein Aal auf Köfie oder Tauwurm eingestiegen. Erstaunlicherweise standen die Komplett auf kleine Köder|bigeyes 

Mein Top Aalköder in der Letzten Saison waren 2 Rotwürmer und ca 7-8 Maden am 4er Haken:m 
Darauf hab ich die meisten und auch den Größten Aal gefangen (ü80cm Breitkopf):k

Genauso komisch war das ich 80% in voller Strömung wos mit 200g Blei gerade so ging gefangen hab. Ich habs verdammt oft im Hafen Brohl versucht jedoch hab ich da bei ca 10 Ansitzen zu je 5-6 Stunden nur einen kleinen Brassen gefangen. 

Ab Mitte Juni gings mit den Fängen stark zurück Vorher waren es meistens so 1-3 Je Ansitz und danach wars noch ca jeden 2.-3. Ansitz einen.

Der Aal ist und bleibt ein Mysterium|kopfkrat

Soweit meine Erkentnisse bis hier hin, ich hoffe das sie die wenigstens etwas nutzen!!!

*P.s.** Ob du deine Fänge entmimmst oder Releast ist ganz alleine dein Bier ud da hat niemand drüber zu urteilen!!!!* 

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Paxcom (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke für die guten Tipps.

Ich kann mich auch ein eine Saison erinnern, da war Wurmverbot in einem Gewässer. Da haben wir auch mit Made gut fangen können.


----------



## Paxcom (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Brauchst aber bei so einem Großen Haken einen sehr dünnen, sodass die Maden nicht gleich auslaufen, oder?


----------



## Harry84 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin Moin,

7. bzw. 8. März, 5,6°C Wassertemperatur, 4,5°C Lufttemperatur...und dazu noch Vollmond...auffrischender kalter Wind...es gibt doch kaum bessere Bedingungen zum Aalangeln dachten wir uns...4 Tauwürmer waren ja noch vom letzten Angeln übrig...und die Saison ist hiermit eröffnet   






62 cm (330g) bzw. 81 cm (910g) gebissen haben beide auf Tauwurm im Bodensee-Obersee.

Also raus aus dem Winterschlaf und ran ans Wasser...

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## marcus7 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Jawoll, dann will ich mal ein dickes Petri wünschen!


----------



## Bolli82 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

"Gefällt mir" - Button wird gedrückt!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Starker Einstand ins Aalangeljahr


----------



## firemirl (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

#rund |schild-g


----------



## Skyant (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri , dann werde ich mich am WE auch mal wieder ans Wasser wagen.

@Harry84: Wann (Uhrzeit) habt ihr die Schleicher gefangen?


----------



## Harry84 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke für die Petris!

@Skyant: der kleinere hat ca. 21 Uhr gebissen, der größere gegen halb 1

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Paxcom (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Grrr.....,

und ich wollte auch schon mal los, kann nur nicht wegen Knie OP.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Auch vom mir ein dickes Petri!

Mir ging gestern auch der erste Aal der Saison an den Haken.
:vik:
Aber nur ein ganz kleiner:
Mit gut 52cm hat der grad so das Maß gehabt...

Hab mich trotzdem riesig gefreut.
Der Anfang ist gemacht.
Jetzt kann ich mich nur noch steigern.


----------



## siloaffe (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich zieh Morgen mal mit der Feeder Richtung Rhein und werd die 2. Rute mit Wurm an die Steinpackung legen. 
Ich bin mal gespannt|rolleyes


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Es war Wochenende und keine Fänge?
Geht hier noch keiner auf Aal???

Ein Fehler:
War Sonntag wieder draußen:
Nur ein Biss.

:mDafür war es gleich ein 73er!

Heute hatte ich nur Fehlbisse, aber mein Kumpel hat einen Aal leider nicht aus der Steinpackung bekommen...#q

Es lohnt sich also, es jetzt schon zu versuchen!!!

Viel Petri Heil,
wünscht Euch der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## marcus7 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri#6, du machst deinem Namen ja alle Ehre:q.

In einem Fließgewässer gefangen? Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt es zu versuchen, schien mir aber noch zu kalt zu sein (das wasser).


----------



## Harry84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Es war Wochenende und keine Fänge?
> Geht hier noch keiner auf Aal???
> 
> Ein Fehler:
> ...


 

Petri zum Aal!

Natürlich waren wir am WE auch wieder los...nach dem Einstand...
Mein Kumpel konnte diesmal nen etwas besseren 65er fangen. Ich hab meinen einzigen Biss leider vergeigt und nochmal beißen wollte er nicht...

Mal schauen wies weiter geht...

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Skyant (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zu den Aalen.

Ich war am Samstag von 20-23 Uhr in nem sehr flachen Weiher mit eigentlich gutem Aalbestand aber da ging noch gar nichts. 6,5°C

Werde es dann wohl auch mal im Fließgewässer an ner Steinpackung versuchen. Die wollen wohl die Happen vor die Nase gehalten bekommen )

Welche Köder hattet ihr dran? Tauwurm, Köfi, Fetzen?


----------



## Meteraal (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Fettes Petrie zu den Aalen!

Wie juckt mir das in den Fingern, wenn ich die Bilder sehe...würde gerne an unsere kleinen Gräben und es ebenfalls probieren  ... wird aber leider nichts, schreibe nächste Woche Abi ... aber danach greife ich an:vik:

Gruß 
Meteraal


----------



## Gian98 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Dickes Petri an euch allen,
Wenn man die schönen Bilder sieht,dann wird man direkt neidisch und will ans Wasser.Diesen Samstag will ich mal versuchen am Tag Aale zu überlisten.

mfg Gian98


----------



## Harry84 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin moin...

Wir konnten nicht widerstehen...und diesmal waren sie viel beißfreudiger!

Wir hatten 7 Aale dran. Den größten leider verloren...der erste überhaupt dieses Jahr den wir verloren haben. Der kleinste schwimmt wieder. Die anderen 5 waren zwischen 60 und 72 cm. Wahnsinn! Das hätte ich nie gedacht...Gewässer wieder der Bodensee-Obersee (BW-Ufer). Heute früh war übrigens leichter Forst und die aktuelle Wassertemperatur beträgt 5,6 °C.







Gruß,
Harry


----------



## H.Christians (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Dickes Petri zu dem Superfang.

Hier in Ostfriesland ist noch nichts mit Aalen, ich konnte zumindest noch keinen an Land bewegen.

Aber es soll ja noch etwas wärmer werden, dann sollten die Schleicher auch hier aktiv werden.


----------



## IngoSuntken (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal läuft in Ostfriesland schon seit ca. 10 Tagen recht konstant. Leider noch längst nicht überall, aber einige flache Kanäle der Krummhörn bringen durchaus mal 2, 3 oder 5 Aale am Abend! 
Die Hauptbeißzeit liegt aktuell zwischen 21 Uhr und 22 Uhr. 

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, flächendeckend läuft es noch nicht, aber das sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen schlagartig ändern.


----------



## H.Christians (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

He Ingo alter Spezi.

Ist ja unfassbar, daß ihr schon wieder Erfolg habt.

Wie gesagt geht in Emden noch  nichts, aber es soll ja wärmer werden.


----------



## woeff 70 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

<P>mein erster dieses jahr ich hoffe das bild geht mit meinen alten handy</P>


----------



## teddy- (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

moin moin

nu habt ihr es geschaft jetzt muß ich heute auch mal los auf aal |kopfkrat 

schöne schleicher die ihr so erwischt habt#6


gruß stephan


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Tach och ... Hier mal einer von gestern Abend ...








Heute geht es nochmal los, Wetter is ja Top derzeit, dat muss man nutzen 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## BibFranky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mein erster aal (68 cm) dieses jahr, freitag den 16.03.2012 
zwischen 20- 21.30 uhr in der alster hamburg

ps: habe leider kein foto


----------



## Norge Fan (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Tach och ... Hier mal einer von gestern Abend ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Huhu Mike |wavey:,   

digges Petri. Sag mal was zur Tiefe bzw. Fliessgew. oder See.


----------



## Fun Fisher (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War diese Woche noch niemand los? Ich will es heute abend vielleicht mal probieren.


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Werde es heute auch zum zweiten Mal probieren. Bin schon gespannt ob was geht...


----------



## Meteraal (24. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Nabend,

komme grade wieder von meinem ersten Ansitz dieses Jahres und kann mich nicht beklagen... einen guten Aal an die 70 cm kurz vor der Landung wieder verloren und kurze Zeit später einen kleinen gefangen, der gleich wieder paddeln durfte... für den ersten Versuch total in Ordnung... wenn das Wetter so konstant bleibt, sollte hier noch richtig was laufen die Tage... ;-)

Bis denne 
Meteraal


----------



## AnglerPSF (24. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bei mir ging gar nichts, nicht mal die Barsche hatten Appetit. Aber es wird aufwärts gehen...


----------



## dimjuan (24. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hallo Franky
hast du den direkt an der Alster oder an dem anliegenden Kanal gefangen?
wollte heut auch los, weiß aber nicht wohin (bin viel zu unerfahren)
als köder hast bestimmt Tauwurm genommen, oder!?
bin für jede Info dankbar


----------



## _Logan_ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

So, auch bei mir war es gestern soweit, :vik: der erste Schleicher liegt auf der Kante!
Ein kleiner Wurm wurde ihm, um 21:30Uhr, zum Verhängnis. Gebissen hat er in einem nicht mal 1,5m breiten und ca. 45cm tiefen Graben.
Ich hoffe am nächsten Wochenende auf eine Wiederholung....


#h


----------



## lenkie (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Komme auch gerade vom ersten Aalangeln mit meiner Tochter zurück. Ein Biss auf Bienenmaden. Der Aal war 63 cm lang und 540 Gramm schwer und wurde in einem kleinen Bach gefangen. Soo könnte es weiter gehen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Harry84 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin moin,

waren gestern wieder auf der Pirsch...insgesamt konnten wir "nur" 5 Aale sichten. Haben ein paar neue Stellen ausprobiert und wieder richtig Strecke gemacht. Ein schöner war auch dabei, die anderen besuchen wir wieder wenn sie größer sind ;-)





wie der Eröffnungsaal...knapp über 80. Gewässer: Bodensee (Obersee) Köder: Tauwurm

Gruß
Harry


----------



## angelarne (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern Abend beim Kurzansitz (erst 18:45 Uhr am Wasser) gab es auch den ersten Aal der Saison in maximal knietiefem Wasser. Mit ca. 40 cm aber ein kleines und dünnes Exemplar seiner Gattung, daher released.
Gebissen hat er auf 3 Mistwürmer am 6er Haken. Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ging bis 21 Uhr gar nichts mehr und ich habe mich entschlossen, die Platte zu putzen.

Ab welcher Uhrzeit beißen bei euch die Aale?

Petri an alle Schlangenbändiger!


----------



## Schwadda (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Harry84 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> waren gestern wieder auf der Pirsch...insgesamt konnten wir "nur" 5 Aale sichten. Haben ein paar neue Stellen ausprobiert und wieder richtig Strecke gemacht. Ein schöner war auch dabei, die anderen besuchen wir wieder wenn sie größer sind ;-)
> 
> ...



Petri Harry..na ick hoffe das es auch so klappt wenn ich mit von der partie bin..gruß


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich hab Gestern die Saison mit nem 73er Breitkopf eingeleutet - :m
Zwei weitere Bisse hab ich verhaun (irgendwie noch zu ungeduldig).
Jetz kommt ja wieder n Kälteeinbruch, aber ich hoffe ich komm am Wochenende trotzdem nochmal ans Wasser, zur Not mit Winterjacke - der Aal läuft!


----------



## tyirian (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich werde am Freitag auch mal Testen ob was beißt.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass 2012 genau wie 2011 wird.
Bis april / Mai beißen die aale sehr gut. Das restliche Jahr ist dann wie verhext, da sehr sehr wenig beisst.#q


----------



## kingandre88 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Also mal ein Dickes Petri an alle Fänger,war jetzt schon 2 mal an der Lippe,aber noch nix,obwohl Stellenweise schon 16 Grad Wassertemperatur ist.....


----------



## Spinnenfänger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri tzu euren dicken schlänglern. scheint ja schon gut zu gehen. |supergri


----------



## erik88 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

wir haben hier nur große seen. würdet ihr da auch in flachen bereichen angeln?


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (7. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo Boardies

Keine Aalfänge mehr in Old Germany ?


----------



## Aaligator04 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

kein Wunder bei dem wetterumschwung...
Ne mal im Ernst jemand was gefangen die letzte woche?
hab´s 2 mal versucht... Nix!!!


----------



## Angler1980 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ich war gestern an die mosel gefahren zum aalfischen aber nichts ausser 20 grundeln #q.denke mal eher das wetter is noch nicht das wahre für die aale.


----------



## bugs 2 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

so heut abend auch mal losgehen mittellandkanal bei wunstorf,mal gucken ob die schleicher schon fressen!? werde morgen berichten was ging.


----------



## bugs 2 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



bugs 2 schrieb:


> so heut abend auch mal losgehen mittellandkanal bei wunstorf,mal gucken ob die schleicher schon fressen!? werde morgen berichten was ging.



und kein zupper...


----------



## Skyant (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Im Vereinsteich hab ich am Freitag 21:00 und 21:10 meine ersten 2 Schleicher verhaftet.
Beide waren 30-35 cm lang und hatten Lust auf Tauwurm. Nun schwimmen sie wieder.


----------



## kingandre88 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letzte Nacht gabs den ersten dieses Jahr an der Lippe:ein 68er gebissen um 2.20Uhr
#


----------



## bugs 2 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

So heute abend der nächste Versuch .Diesmal gehts an nen flachen Teich mit nem guten Aalbestand .Fangbericht folgt...
|wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich hab gestern meinen ersten Versuch gemacht und 4 stk erwischt, allerdings keine großen. 3 stk 55cm und einer noch etwas kleiner.
Aber sie beißen#6


----------



## marcus7 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Und Gestern noch einen Spitzkopf auf Wurm im flachen Wasser.


----------



## nookieone (21. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Mit welcher Montage angelt ihr in kleinen Fließgewässern??


----------



## kingandre88 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letzte Nacht ein 77er aus der Lippe...


----------



## marcus7 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern abend gabs wieder ein paar.
Gewässer: Kleine Sandgrube
Angeltiefe ca. 3m
Köder: Wurm mit Aalkiller
Beißzeit: Sofort nach dem Dunkelwerden


----------



## erik88 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

na das schaut doch mal gut aus


----------



## Skyant (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



nookieone schrieb:


> Mit welcher Montage angelt ihr in kleinen Fließgewässern??



In Ufernähe, im Kehrwasser oder Bereichen mit schwacher Strömung nehm ich eine Posenmontage, wenn es direkt in die Strömung geht oder mit kleinem KöFi Grundmontage und elektr. Bissanzeiger (Karpfenzeugs).


----------



## nookieone (24. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Skyant schrieb:


> In Ufernähe, im Kehrwasser oder Bereichen mit schwacher Strömung nehm ich eine Posenmontage, wenn es direkt in die Strömung geht oder mit kleinem KöFi Grundmontage und elektr. Bissanzeiger (Karpfenzeugs).



Was ist denn bei ner Grundmontage besser Durchlauf oder Festbleimontage und was was ist eigentlich mit der guten alten Aalglocke wird sowas heutzutage noch genutzt??|kopfkrat


----------



## Paxcom (24. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aalglocke nehme ich nur an Fließgewässern.

Ich finde Durchlaufmontage besser und effektiver.


----------



## thomas1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

#qwar an die werra gefahren |wavey:nichts ging dort :mnicht ein zupper aber viel kraut ;+


----------



## xplode (27. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern tagsüber bei Breiholz am NOK mit 3 Angeln auf Grund, nichts.


----------



## Streber (28. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Sind gerade zurück vom Ansitz. Es hat sich voll gelohnt. Wir waren zu dritt und konnten insgesamt 11 Aale zwischen 40 cm und 75 cm verhaften und haben noch einige Bisse verhauen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Kann auch nur bestätigen, der Aal läuft!
Donnerstag mit 2 Leuten 4 Aale (50-70cm), 1 Karpfen (ca 6kg) und ein Hecht (89cm) gefangen.
Hecht und Karpfen durften wieder schwimmen, Karpfen hab ich noch und Hecht ist noch geschont - Aale kommen in den Rauch =)


----------



## bobbl (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Konnte gestern drei Aale zwischen 52 und 63 cm fangen. Alle bissen auf Tauwurm.


----------



## derFörster (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri. 

also ich habe gestern beim ersten nacht ansitz dies jahr geschneidert nicht einen biss... nächste woche hab ich urlaub und will dann jeden abend raus ans wasser hab da son paar "kleine gräben" in der lewitz aufen zettel... an meinen hausgewässern elbe , elde geht zur zeit net viel...  

wo habt ihr denn gefangen..? 


mfg


----------



## marcus7 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal läuft, von gestern abend aus einer Sandkuhle.

Angeltiefe ca. 3m, in Ufernähe, auf Wurm.
Beißzeit 10-1Uhr


----------



## Benni1987 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Heute gehts zum ersten ansitz diesen jahres...soll ja was gehen momentan bei uns,ich bin gespannt.
Ich werds heute mal mit krebsfleisch,bienenmaden und dem obligatorischen tauwürmern versuchen, ist also für jeden geschmack was dabei.
Ich hoffe ich kann morgen früh von dicken schlangen berichten..........#6


----------



## AnglerPSF (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Man, man, man. Was war das wieder für ein Angelabend.
War zunächst ganz optimistisch, dass heute im sechsten Versuch der erste Aal gelandet werden kann. Der Optimismus legte sich aber nach und nach. Zunächst rutsche ich beim Aufbauen sowas von im Schlamm aus, dass ich erst mal ein paar Sekunden wie eine Schildkröte mit allen Vieren von sich gestreckt auf dem Boden lag. Geht ja gut los.
Als nächstes bekam ich an einer der Angeln einen Schnursalat, sodass ich erstmal eine halbe Stunde Zusatzbeschäftigung hatte. Toll!
Dann wurden anscheinend die Schleusen geöffnet und es herrschte eine Ströumg die das halten der Posen nur sehr schwer ermöglichte. Es wurde immer besser...
Schließlich begann ich ein wenig einzupacken, bis dahin keinen einzigen Biss. Ich wandte mich also meiner Tasche zu, ließ die Posen so ziemlich das erste Mal aus den Augen. Als ich wieder hingucke war einer der Posen weg. Also schnell zur Angel gestürmt um vielleicht doch noch das Glück wiederzuerlangen. Denkste, als ich die Angel in der Hand habe taucht gleichzeitig die Pose irgendwo weit weg wieder auf und der Fisch war weg.
Der Biss gab mir nach einem kleinen Wutanfall und der Frage, womit ich all dies eigentlich verdient habe, doch noch mal neuen Optimismus und ich beschloss doch noch ein wenig zu bleiben, vielleicht geht ja doch noch was.
Und dann kam er, ein vorsichtiger Biss. Diesmal war ich schnell genug, Anhieb und es kam ein schöner Aal zum vorschein, 65 cm. Der erste des Jahres.

Hat sich also letztendlich doch noch gelohnt und der ganze Ärger den ich zuvor hatte ist wieder vergessen. 

Gruß AnglerPSF


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich hab heut nen kleinen mitgenommen, war aber auch nicht so lang da. Ein Kumpel konnte nebenher noch einen schönen 10kg Karpfen fangen - ein gelungener Abend.


----------



## Aalbubi (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Versuchte zum 2 mal dieses Jahr nen Aal zu landen..
Diesmal haben sie gebissen, doch ich habe 2 Anhiebe verpatzt, paar Haken wurden Blank gelutscht und mir ist noch einer ausgeschlitzt ..
ps.
Welche Haken benutzt ihr?
Ich benutze welche von Balzer größe 8 S förmiger Schenkel

Ein Petri auf die gefangenen Fische


----------



## Benni1987 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich hatte bisse über bisse aber leider nur einen konnte ich verwerten.Ein kleiner aber sehr schöner Aal kam raus.ca. 45cm wird er wohl gehabt haben,selbstredend schwimmt der bursche wieder.

in diesem sinne,gute nacht


----------



## AnglerPSF (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich benutze die fertig gebundenen Owner Aalhaken in Größe 4. Die sind sehr sehr scharf. Gibt meiner Meinung nach kaum bessere.


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wurm: An meine Posenmontagen benutze ich auch die 8er von Owner oder Gamakatsu (die tun sich nicht so viel glaub ich) mit gebogenem Schenkel. Beim Grundfischen die 4er von den angesprochenen Firmen.
Köderfisch: 2er - 2/0er Gamakatsu (abhängig von der Köfigröße) mit weitem Schenkel, damit die Spitze ein wenig vom Köfi absteht.


----------



## Paxcom (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Naja, ich wollte gestern auch den Aalen auf den Pelz rücken. Ich saß mit Familie ca. 3h ohne Biss. Völlig entmutigt packte ich meine Sachen. Ich dachte wenn nicht mal irgendwas beisst, kommt der Aal bestimmt auch nicht. Allen Grusch zusammengepackt, nur noch die Ruten.

Mit der Grundrute noch ein paar Wurfübungen gemacht und dann zur Posenmontage.

In dem Moment, als ich die Angel in die Hand nehme, wird die Pose mit einem Ruck unter Wasser gezogen und Schnur genommen. Vor Aufregung habe ich gar nicht gleich den Bügel zu bekommen.

Naja, nach dem Anschlag eine Flucht von ca. 10m - 15m. Nach fünf Minuten hartem und spannenden Drill konnte ich eine 53er BaFo landen.

Zwar nicht der Zielfisch aber ein wunderschönes Tier mit 1,68 kg. So einen Drill haben mir selbst größerer BaFO´s noch nicht geboten. Mein voller Respekt diesem schönen Tier.

Nachdem dann alles zusammengepackt war, wollte ich auch nicht noch mal auspacken und bin halt wieder heim gefahren.

Die nächsten Tage bleibe ich dann länger auf die Schleicher sitzen.


----------



## Quady1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

#a Werde heute Abend angreifen,auf die Schleicher mal sehn was geht.


----------



## Tonic82 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Paxcom schrieb:


> .... ca. 3h ohne Biss....


|kopfkrat
3 Stunden ist doch nichts.. wer weiß wann die Aale gebissen haben. Ich finde wenn man los geht sollte man schon zeit mit bringen und die Nacht durchziehen. Manchmal beissen sie halt erst nach Mitternacht.


----------



## Philla (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Heute geeeeehts LOOOOOS erster Ansitz auf AAL ich freu mich so, noch ein bisschen Arbeiten, Rasenmähen und dann wird entspannt gefischt !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Tonic82 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 3 Stunden ist doch nichts.. wer weiß wann die Aale gebissen haben. Ich finde wenn man los geht sollte man schon zeit mit bringen und die Nacht durchziehen. Manchmal beissen sie halt erst nach Mitternacht.



Nein finde ich nicht. Drei Stunden mögen vielleicht wirklich nicht viel sein, aber wenn man wirklich von der Dämmerung bis sagen wir mal 2 Stunden in die Dunkelheit hinein fischt, dann ist das meist völlig ausreichend. Die erste ganz heiße Phase auf Aal ist nämlich schon die Dämmerung. Da muss es nichtmal stockdunkel sein. Sobald die Sonne am Horizont ist, kann man schon mit Bissen rechnen. Außerdem haben viele Angler nicht die Zeit bzw. die Lust, eine ganze Nacht am Wasser zu verbingen. Deshalb kannst du nicht pauschal sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnen würde, nur 3 Stunden zu investieren. Das sind nämlich die 3 Stunden, in denen oft am meisten geht.


----------



## Paxcom (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Genau, denke ich auch. Hat sich doch auch gelohnt. Ich meine eine 53er BaFo fängt man ja auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War Samstag auf Aal an der Ruhr unterwechs. Hab gegen 22 Uhr einen Biss gehabt, den allerdings verpatzt. Sonntag bin ich ganz ohne Biss nach Hause gegangen. Aber gebräunt bin ich jetzt


----------



## Benni1987 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

so,sachen packen und auf zum fischwasser....bericht folgt.|wavey:


----------



## thomas1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

bin auch geil auf angeln fahre am mittwoch wieder an die werra :vik::vik: nach dem top wetter muß doch was gehen dort #c


----------



## AnglerPSF (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bin wieder da. Es ging wenig bis gar nichts, hatte einen ernst zu nehmenden Biss. Der war jedoch kein Aal, sondern eine dicke fette Schleie. An meiner Stelle sind Schleien schon fast eine Plage, aber es sind ja schöne Fische und somit habe ich mich auch sehr gefreut.
Nächstes Mal dann aber hoffentlich wieder einen Aal.


----------



## Duke-982 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hab heute meinen ersten Aal Gefangen :vik::vik::vik:

und n kleinen Karpfen auch noch dazu...(hatt ne freundin gefangen heute -.-)


sonst gab es nur PLötze Barsch Blei #q#q#q
30.04.12-01.05.12

LG Micha


----------



## MAXIMA (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wir waren gestern Abend los, heiß wie Frittenfett, doch leider nichts#q#q#q
Mit 6 Leuten geangelt, keiner hatte bis Mitternacht nicht mal einen Zupfer....|gr: wir haben dann eingepackt. Von den Kollegen hatten einige noch Ruten auf Karpfen ausgelegt, da ging was bis zum dunkel werden, danach auch tote Hose....#d
Was ging woanders...???
Gruß Maxima


----------



## Paxcom (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich werde heute mal los legen.


----------



## Benni1987 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

gestern war ein riesen reinfall,mehrere bisse,so ungefähr 20, aber nichts am haken!!Ich bin mit meinem latein am ande.die haken waren nagelneu und sauscharf aber nichts ist hängengeblieben!Habe im laufe des abends auf bienenmade umgestellt,darauf gabs die meisten bisse und die dinger sind ja weicher und schneller zu fressen als ein halber tauwurm.Angeboten auf grund liegend an einem 4gr waggler,also nichts was einen aal am fressen hindern oder stören könnte!Drei bienenmaden am 6er haken,später am 8er.Ich habe es versucht den fisch schlucken zu lassen...nichts.schneller anschlag...nichts.die pose war jedes mal für viele sekunden unter wasser und zog wirklich zügig ab,krabben sind also auszuschliessen.Auch waren die bisse echt aaltypisch,ich gehe also schon von schlänglern aus...Der köder erschien fast unberührt zu sein bei der nachkontrolle...ich sags ja,mein latein ist nicht das beste,dafür reichts auf jeden fall nicht!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Spielt der Mond beim Aalangeln eine große Rolle? Waren gestern das erstemal richtig auf Aal ansitzen und konnten in der Dunkelheit auch direkt 2 fangen, aber dann kam der Mond zum vorschein und es wurde heller. Seit diesem Moment kamen auch keine Bisse mehr ? (war aber noch kein Vollmund)


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Spielt der Mond beim Aalangeln eine große Rolle? Waren gestern das erstemal richtig auf Aal ansitzen und konnten in der Dunkelheit auch direkt 2 fangen, aber dann kam der Mond zum vorschein und es wurde heller. Seit diesem Moment kamen auch keine Bisse mehr ? (war aber noch kein Vollmund)




Definitiv spielt der Mond eine Rolle, eine sehr große sogar.

War vorgestern mit einem Kumpel am Vereinssee. In der Dunkelheit einige Bisse  gehabt. Dann kam der Mond für eine halbe Stunde raus und nichts, keinen Biss oder ähnliches. Als der Mond dann hinter ein paar Wolken verschwand gab es sofort wieder 2,3 Bisse... so ging das bis um 0:30 Uhr.
Gefangen habe ich letzendlich aber nur einen Aal von 52cm, der Rest ist jedes Mal kurz vorm Ufer verloren gegangen.#q


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich bin gerade vom Hechtangeln wieder da. Ging zwar nicht viel auf Hecht, aber als ich am seichten Wasser vorbeiging traute ich meinen Augen nicht: Steht da ein riesiger Aal (wirklich riesig!) im flachen Wasser und pennt. 
Habe sofort ein Foto gemacht, leider nur ein Handybild, aber ich denke man erkennt ihn trotzdem. 
Zum Vergleich: Das Rohr hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 30cm und man sieht ja nur den halben Aal.|uhoh:  
Ich (und ein weiter Angler, der den Aal auch gesehen hat) schätzen den Fisch auf deutlich über 90cm!

Habt ihr schonmal einen Aal im flachen Wasser beobachten können?


P.S. vllt müsst ihr das Foto irgendwie vergößern um ihn zu erkennen...


----------



## Quady1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern 74cm Raubaal Gronau -Leine- Fließgewässer- (Niedersachsen) Bilder habe ich gemacht kann sie leider nicht einfügen heul :-(


----------



## Benni1987 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade vom Hechtangeln wieder da. Ging zwar nicht viel auf Hecht, aber als ich am seichten Wasser vorbeiging traute ich meinen Augen nicht: Steht da ein riesiger Aal (wirklich riesig!) im flachen Wasser und pennt.
> Habe sofort ein Foto gemacht, leider nur ein Handybild, aber ich denke man erkennt ihn trotzdem.
> Zum Vergleich: Das Rohr hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 30cm und man sieht ja nur den halben Aal.|uhoh:
> Ich (und ein weiter Angler, der den Aal auch gesehen hat) schätzen den Fisch auf deutlich über 90cm!
> ...



das "ding" sieht ja schon fast aus wie ne forelle...DA würde ich nen ansitz starten!

Ich war heute mit meiner frau in den "schwingewiesen" spazieren und habe in ca 40cm tiefem wasser einen riesen karpfen beobachten können...sonne ist doch was herrliches,man sieht echt mal wieder was hier so in den winzigen gräben rumschwimmt!

Zum thema mond: Das die bisse ausbleiben sobald er zu hell scheint ist ganz klar.Das habe ich schon so oft beobachten können das ich wenn es wieder so kommt sofort zusammenpacke,das hat leider kaum noch sinn sich dann die nacht um die ohren zu hauen.Aber ausnahmen bestätigen ja auch diese regel,so ist es mir auch schon gelungen bei vollmond und quasi "tageslicht" ein paar aale unter einer brücke zu erwischen.Das sind dann echte hotspots wenn es sonst zu hell zu seien scheint und garnichts mehr geht!Alternativ soll ja auch sehr tiefes wasser gut sein,kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. |bla:


----------



## karpspezi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,in Vorpommern ist in Sachen Aal noch nichts angesagt,war 5 mal draussen,5 mal schööööön abgeschneidert,kein wunder bei Windstärke 5-6 aus nordost und zunehmendem Mond,vergangenes Jahr hatte ich schon 12 Stk um diese Zeit.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## welsman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade vom Hechtangeln wieder da. Ging zwar nicht viel auf Hecht, aber als ich am seichten Wasser vorbeiging traute ich meinen Augen nicht: Steht da ein riesiger Aal (wirklich riesig!) im flachen Wasser und pennt.
> Habe sofort ein Foto gemacht, leider nur ein Handybild, aber ich denke man erkennt ihn trotzdem.
> Zum Vergleich: Das Rohr hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 30cm und man sieht ja nur den halben Aal.|uhoh:
> Ich (und ein weiter Angler, der den Aal auch gesehen hat) schätzen den Fisch auf deutlich über 90cm!
> ...




Na da hätte ich zur not mit den Fingern nach Würmern gegraben und mir irgendwo einen Haken geschnorrt und dem Dickerchen dann alles sanft vor sein Maul buxiert


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> gestern war ein riesen reinfall,mehrere bisse,so ungefähr 20, aber nichts am haken!!Ich bin mit meinem latein am ande.die haken waren nagelneu und sauscharf aber nichts ist hängengeblieben!Habe im laufe des abends auf bienenmade umgestellt,darauf gabs die meisten bisse und die dinger sind ja weicher und schneller zu fressen als ein halber tauwurm.Angeboten auf grund liegend an einem 4gr waggler,also nichts was einen aal am fressen hindern oder stören könnte!Drei bienenmaden am 6er haken,später am 8er.Ich habe es versucht den fisch schlucken zu lassen...nichts.schneller anschlag...nichts.die pose war jedes mal für viele sekunden unter wasser und zog wirklich zügig ab,krabben sind also auszuschliessen.Auch waren die bisse echt aaltypisch,ich gehe also schon von schlänglern aus...Der köder erschien fast unberührt zu sein bei der nachkontrolle...ich sags ja,mein latein ist nicht das beste,dafür reichts auf jeden fall nicht!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



@Benni1987:Solche Bisse habe ich hier im Frühjahr auch oft an der Lippe,der Köder ist oft noch ganz oder die Ziehen die 4-oder 5 geteilten Tauwürmer vom Haken......Ab und zu bleibt trotzdem einer hängen...Sind Aale!!!


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



welsman schrieb:


> Na da hätte ich zur not mit den Fingern nach Würmern gegraben und mir irgendwo einen Haken geschnorrt und dem Dickerchen dann alles sanft vor sein Maul buxiert



Wenn ich dir jetzt erzähle, dass ich den sogar mit den sogar in den Händen hatte, nur nicht schnell genug an Land bugsiert habe#q hälst du mich ja sowie für einen Spinner|rolleyes...
Der war übrigens so dick, dass ich mit meiner Hand nicht komplett umfassen konnte!


----------



## Benni1987 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> @Benni1987:Solche Bisse habe ich hier im Frühjahr auch oft an der Lippe,der Köder ist oft noch ganz oder die Ziehen die 4-oder 5 geteilten Tauwürmer vom Haken......Ab und zu bleibt trotzdem einer hängen...Sind Aale!!!



ich sach ja,aale sinds wohl,nur das es echt seltsam ist das sie trotz langer beisserei nicht schlucken und selbst wenn die pose 30sec. unter wasser war nicht hängen...aber ich geb nicht auf,ich versuchs einfach wieder und wieder.Irgendwann gehts den viechern an den kragen!|rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> ich sach ja,aale sinds wohl,nur das es echt seltsam ist das sie trotz langer beisserei nicht schlucken und selbst wenn die pose 30sec. unter wasser war nicht hängen...aber ich geb nicht auf,ich versuchs einfach wieder und wieder.Irgendwann gehts den viechern an den kragen!|rolleyes




Das sind meistens ganz kleine Aale, so dick wie dein Finger.
Hatte sowas auch schon mehrmals...
Und immer wenn ichs unbedingt wissen wollte was das ist und dafür nen 12er oder 14er Haken mit mini-wurmstückchen montiert hab sind dabei diese halben Glasaale rausgekommen|rolleyes.

Also weitermachen und durchhalten bis richtige kommen ;-)


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern los hatte 4 Bisse kein Fisch#q
Sind die Aale zu klein oder warum bleiben sie nicht hängen?
Hab sie mind. 15 Sekunden die Pose unter Wasser ziehen lassen aber keiner blieb hängen#q
Was mach ich falsch?#c
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?

Grüße Pikehunter 95


----------



## Philla (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Du machst nichts falsch, ich war Dienstag Abend los und konnte vier ~ 20 cm Aale fangen, schwimmen natürlich alle wieder...

Wir hatten gefühlt 60 Bisse, von denen wir 4 verwerten konnten (s.o.). Es ist unfassbar, wie viele kleine Aale bei uns in den Auen rumschwimmen, die Aale sind anscheinend noch etwas träge und beissen SEHR vorsichtig, teilweise wurden wirklich nur die würmer abgekaut, war ein wenig nervig .


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Philla schrieb:


> Du machst nichts falsch, ich war Dienstag Abend los und konnte vier ~ 20 cm Aale fangen, schwimmen natürlich alle wieder...
> 
> Wir hatten gefühlt 60 Bisse, von denen wir 4 verwerten konnten (s.o.). Es ist unfassbar, wie viele kleine Aale bei uns in den Auen rumschwimmen, die Aale sind anscheinend noch etwas träge und beissen SEHR vorsichtig, teilweise wurden wirklich nur die würmer abgekaut, war ein wenig nervig .




Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt!|supergri


----------



## _Pipo_ (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal einen Aal im flachen Wasser beobachten können?



Da muss ich jetzt allerdings etwas ausholen:

Beim Eis schlotzen auf einer Brücke habe ich in ein ziemlich verkrautetes kleines Gewässer geschaut, als ich direkt am Rand teilweise aus dem Wasser ragend einen richtig fetten Barsch sehe, weit über der 40er Marke.  1 Stunde später mit der Spinnausrüstung vor Ort - der Barsch leider nicht mehr, also mal das gewässerchen nach dem Barsch abgesucht.
Bilanz: jeder 3te Wurft mit kleinen Spinner/Wobblern brachte einen Barsch 20cm+, den Großen hab ich jedoch nicht erwischt, dafür immerhin einen 38er. 

An einem Tag, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein gegen 11 Uhr schwimmt ein ca. 70cm langer Aal in aller Ruhe einen Meter vor  meinen Füßen rum. Einige Versuche auf Aal verliefen dann jedoch erfolglos, mit Tauis gabs vereinzelt einen Barsch, Leber und kleine Köfis wurden nicht angetastet.


----------



## Paxcom (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hmm, ich war auch gestern auf Aal unterwegs. Ich habe einen von ca. 40cm gefangen.  Ich hatte ca. 10-15 bisse wobei ich mir nie so richtig sicher war ob nur eine Fledermaus in die Schnur geflogen ist oder ich einen Biss hatte.  Der eine Aal den ich landen konnte hatte tief geschluckt.  Ich habe in einem kleinen Fluss gefischt. Die eine Rute an meinem Ufer die andere am anderen.   Die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig. Ich habe mit den Schnurbügel auf gemacht, die Schnur in ein Gummi geklemmt, die Ruten steil gestellt und ein Glöckchen an die Rutenspitze gemacht.  Es hat meistens nur sehr kurz geklingelt. Nachdem ich die Rute in die Hand genommen habe und die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger genommen habe, hat sich meistens nichts mehr getan. Wenn ja, ging der Anhieb ins lehre. Fast immer war der Wurm zerkatscht oder runter gelutscht. Waren also auch wirklich Bisse.   Meint Ihr das waren auch alles kleine Aale oder eher Weißfische wie Döbel oder so.   PS:  1. Wie kann ich die Bissanzeige im Fluss optimieren? Vielleicht war der Widerstand zu groß.  2. Wie sieht eure Montage und Bissanzeige im Fluss aus?  Danke


----------



## Tonic82 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Hmm, ich war auch gestern auf Aal unterwegs. Ich habe einen von ca. 40cm gefangen.  Ich hatte ca. 10-15 bisse wobei ich mir nie so richtig sicher war ob nur eine Fledermaus in die Schnur geflogen ist oder ich einen Biss hatte.  Der eine Aal den ich landen konnte hatte tief geschluckt.  Ich habe in einem kleinen Fluss gefischt. Die eine Rute an meinem Ufer die andere am anderen.   Die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig. Ich habe mit den Schnurbügel auf gemacht, die Schnur in ein Gummi geklemmt, die Ruten steil gestellt und ein Glöckchen an die Rutenspitze gemacht.  Es hat meistens nur sehr kurz geklingelt. Nachdem ich die Rute in die Hand genommen habe und die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger genommen habe, hat sich meistens nichts mehr getan. Wenn ja, ging der Anhieb ins lehre. Fast immer war der Wurm zerkatscht oder runter gelutscht. Waren also auch wirklich Bisse.   Meint Ihr das waren auch alles kleine Aale oder eher Weißfische wie Döbel oder so.   PS:  1. Wie kann ich die Bissanzeige im Fluss optimieren? Vielleicht war der Widerstand zu groß.  2. Wie sieht eure Montage und Bissanzeige im Fluss aus?  Danke



Würde auf Krabben tippen


----------



## Paxcom (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Meinst du dass die so an der rute wackeln das die spitze wackelt?


----------



## Aalbubi (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ Paxcom
Ich angele zwar selber nicht im Fluss, aber vielleicht haben die Aale den Widerstand von der Rutenspitze gespürt oder du hast eine falsche Montage.
Du musst deine Situation genauer schildern zb. vom Gewässer die Tiefe, den Grund, Fließgeschwindigkeit etc. sowie deine Montage beschreiben.
Nur dann kann man deinem Problem genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und dir könnten mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einige erfahrene Fluss-Angler helfen


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Hmm, ich war auch gestern auf Aal unterwegs. Ich habe einen von ca. 40cm gefangen.  Ich hatte ca. 10-15 bisse wobei ich mir nie so richtig sicher war ob nur eine Fledermaus in die Schnur geflogen ist oder ich einen Biss hatte.  Der eine Aal den ich landen konnte hatte tief geschluckt.  Ich habe in einem kleinen Fluss gefischt. Die eine Rute an meinem Ufer die andere am anderen.   Die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig. Ich habe mit den Schnurbügel auf gemacht, die Schnur in ein Gummi geklemmt, die Ruten steil gestellt und ein Glöckchen an die Rutenspitze gemacht.  Es hat meistens nur sehr kurz geklingelt. Nachdem ich die Rute in die Hand genommen habe und die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger genommen habe, hat sich meistens nichts mehr getan. Wenn ja, ging der Anhieb ins lehre. Fast immer war der Wurm zerkatscht oder runter gelutscht. Waren also auch wirklich Bisse.   Meint Ihr das waren auch alles kleine Aale oder eher Weißfische wie Döbel oder so.   PS:  1. Wie kann ich die Bissanzeige im Fluss optimieren? Vielleicht war der Widerstand zu groß.  2. Wie sieht eure Montage und Bissanzeige im Fluss aus?  Danke




Ich fische auch am fluss.Kleines fliessgewässer mit schwacher bis mäsiger strömung.Ich verwende am liebsten 4+2g waggler,diese werden übertief eingestellt,also so das ca.25-40cm (je stärker die strömung desto läger die aufliegende schnur) des vorfachs auf grund aufliegen.an diesm stück aufliegender schnur werden ein bis drei bleischrote geknipst.Das gewicht richtet sich nach der strömung,es gilt je winiger desto besser,grad eben so das die pose an der stelle stehen bleibt.Für mich ist diese art der bisserkennung die beste denn auch vorsichtige fische spüren kaum widerstand.ansonsten,in stärkerer strömung nehme ich immer tiroler hölzel,aufs vorfach kommt ein 1-2g bleischrot,das ist dafür da das vorfach an ort und stelle zu halten ansonsten flattert es bei leichten und auftreibenden ködern wie bienenmaden schnell mal in der strömung.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir ne variante näherer bringen die dich weiter bringt...#h


----------



## Doze (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ein angel kollege hat vorgestern einen 120 cm aal gefangen ich versuche mal das bild zu bekommen melde mich morgen nochmal 
denke das ist doch relativ selten frage ihn nur vorher ob ichs auch posten kann/darf 

Doze


----------



## Paxcom (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Benni  danke, geht die da nicht ständig unter, durch die strömung?  Oder hast du die Rute auch steil und somit keine Schnur oberhalb der Pose im Wasser?


----------



## Boedchen (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

30.4/1.5
Mittellandkanal bei Osnabrück
Wetter war toll
11 Aale auf Tauwurm (+2 Zander)
10 Aale zwischen 35 und 50cm , somit Untermass
1 Raubaal 73cm

PS: Waren zu 5 , ges. 14 Aale , 2 Zander , 1 Barsch, 1 Schuppenkarpfen , 1 Rotauge
Somit genug Zeugen


----------



## Lucioperca17 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@paxcom

ich würde mal statt der glocke ein knicklicht mit tesa an die rutenspitze machen und eher weiche ruten verwenden.somit kannst du mit der zeit die fledermäuse von bissen unterscheiden.ich kenne das problem nur zu gut.die ruten würde ich nicht senkrecht stellen,zum einen wegen dem widerstand, zum anderen bietest du den fledermäusen somit mehr schnur und damit mehr "angriffsfläche".
ob das nun weissfische waren oder kleine aale oder gar grosse aale ist sehr schwer zu sagen.ich hatte schon alle variationen.gestern warens bei mir z.b. kleine bafos-mitten in der nacht.
war übrigens klassisch: fast vollmond,helle nacht,bafos bissen,aale null.
etwas grösseres habe ich verloren...
ach so ja bügel habe ich zu,geht nicht anders bei der strömung.


----------



## Paxcom (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hmmm. ich habe die rute deswegen so steil, damit nicht so viel schnur in der strömung ist


----------



## marcus7 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri Heil an alle Aalfänger.
Ich war gestern Abend bei bestem Gewitterwetter los.
Hat auch gut gebissen, 9 aale, 1 zu klein, 2 auf Köfi 65cm, 6 auf wurm 50-60cm. Und noch ein schöner Barsch

Die Weißfische sind am laichen und die Aale langen da zu.


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Paxcom schrieb:


> @Benni  danke, geht die da nicht ständig unter, durch die strömung?  Oder hast du die Rute auch steil und somit keine Schnur oberhalb der Pose im Wasser?




das ist soweit richtig,die pose sinkt schon ziemlich weg aber daas knicklicht steht immer noch über der oberfläche und darauf kommts ja an.Wenn man  nicht weit wirft ist es natürlich super wenn man die schnur aus der strömung halten kann,ist bei mir nur nicht immer möglich.wenn ja wirds auch immer so gemacht (so wie du ja auch,gummiband um den griff schlaufe rein-> fertig).
@boedchen: Petri heil!da habt ihr ja n glückstag erwischt!wird bei euch im kanal besetzt oder ist dort ein rein natürlicher bestand?

@marcus: petri!Schöne strecke hast du da erlegt!Guten appetit:m
ps: mit was für köfis fischst du?ich hatte bis auf einen,fast 2kilo-aal vor über zehn jahren,noch nie erfolg was die aale auf köfi angeht


----------



## Boedchen (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> ....
> @boedchen: Petri heil!da habt ihr ja n glückstag erwischt!wird bei euch im kanal besetzt oder ist dort ein rein natürlicher bestand?
> 
> ..



Moin, ja danke
Kann ich dir allerdings nicht beantworten ob Natürlich oder besetzt.  Binn in dem Verein recht neu 

@Marcus7

Klasse, digges Petri


----------



## marcus7 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> @marcus: petri!Schöne strecke hast du da erlegt!Guten appetit:m
> ps: mit was für köfis fischst du?ich hatte bis auf einen,fast 2kilo-aal vor über zehn jahren,noch nie erfolg was die aale auf köfi angeht




Petri Dank ;-), gehen noch heute in den Räucherofen

Ist eig. nicht so wichtig was für eine Köfiart verwendet wird. Kleine Barsche sind m.M. nach am allerbesten, aber auch Rotaugen, Ukelei, Hering usw. fängt gut.
Ich hab gestern Rotaugen genommen (ca. 10-12cm).

Viel wichtiger ist, das du in deinem Gewässer auch Raubaale hast (die mit den dicken Köppen und größerem Maul).
In manchen Gewässertypen z.B. kleineren Fließgewässern gibt es die kaum, da dort eher Insekten, Larven etc. die größte Nahrungsquelle bilden. Dort sind dann die Spitzköpfe und dieses Mittelding zwischen Spitz- und Breitkopf anzutreffen und die gehen am besten auf Wurm.

lg


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri Dank ;-), gehen noch heute in den Räucherofen
> 
> Ist eig. nicht so wichtig was für eine Köfiart verwendet wird. Kleine Barsche sind m.M. nach am allerbesten, aber auch Rotaugen, Ukelei, Hering usw. fängt gut.
> Ich hab gestern Rotaugen genommen (ca. 10-12cm).
> ...



Jau,räucheraal...|rolleyes

Ja ja,breitkopfaale gibts hier,natürlich,wie eigentlich überall, sind sie in der minderheit aber es gibt sie auf jeden fall!
Ein großes problem hier sind allerdings die krabben!Obwohl ich schon auf krabbenfleisch gute fänge hatte,die sind ja sehr beliebt bei den aalen.Nur ist es schwierig etwas verwertbares rausholen aus diesen hässlichen viechern!Hast du damit erfahrungen, von wegen; welchen teil anködern,wie das fleisch raus etc. pp.
12cm köfis sind schon ne hausnummer,klar haut n grosser aal so wech,aber erscheint einem trotzdem irgendwie rellativ massig...

gz


----------



## lollo (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo 
Ich wollte einmal die fragen die am Fluss auf Aal angeln und zwar welche Montage verwendet ihr und welchen Platz bevorzugt ihr ?


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Lies mal n paar Seiten vorher,da steht schon ne Menge.wegen der Platzzahl,vor ins Wasser ragenden Bäumen,alten Ästen,Einläufen,unter Brücken,Röhren,steinschüttungen, also immer vor Unterständen wo sich ein Aal verstecken kann.in der Elbe in Gegenteil,fängt man aber zb.am besten in der und an der Fahrrinne,das ist auch für Aale eine Art Straße...kurz um,es kommt auf das jeweilige Gewässer drauf an!


----------



## dewi23 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

moin. hatt jemand schon in diesem jahr auf aal in der ostsee probiert?


----------



## marcus7 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Hast du damit erfahrungen, von wegen; welchen teil anködern,wie das fleisch raus etc. pp.
> 12cm köfis sind schon ne hausnummer,klar haut n grosser aal so wech,aber erscheint einem trotzdem irgendwie rellativ massig...
> 
> gz




Nee, die Wollis fasse ich nicht an ;-)

12cm Köfi ist nicht sonderlich groß für einen Aal, habe selber schon bis 18cm Köfi Aal gefangen. Die zerquetschen den sogar, wenn er zu groß fürs Maul ist und würgen sich den dann rein.

Aber stimmt schon zum angeln sind 10-12cm besser, da muss man nicht so lange warten mit dem Anschlag.

lg


----------



## marcus7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern Abend nochmal los gewesen, 9 Aale.

Sie scheinen zur Zeit zu laufen.


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesich glaubs ja nicht!9 aale!?!?Krass!Das ich das letzte mal so viele aale an einem tag hatte is mindestens 5 jahre her!
Wo fängst du die nochmal??(also was für n gewässer,nicht das du denkst ich stehe da morgen gewehr bei fuss )
Dickes fettes Petri heil!!und jetzt hör auf,die anderen kinder wollen auch noch was, du musst auch mal teilen

beste grüße


----------



## marcus7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesich glaubs ja nicht!9 aale!?!?Krass!Das ich das letzte mal so viele aale an einem tag hatte is mindestens 5 jahre her!
> Wo fängst du die nochmal??(also was für n gewässer,nicht das du denkst ich stehe da morgen gewehr bei fuss )
> Dickes fettes Petri heil!!und jetzt hör auf,die anderen kinder wollen auch noch was, du musst auch mal teilen
> 
> beste grüße



Petri Dank

Ich kann hier gerne das Gewässer nennen: Salzgitter-See

Gleich mal ein bisschen Werbung für unseren tollen Verein : ASV Fuhsetal (www.asvfuhsetal.de)

lg


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

wow!schöne gewässer habt ihr da!Da muss ich doch echt mal ne tageskarte,oder zwei lösen...
mit seen ist es hier eher mau und wenn sind diese schwach besetzt und total überfischt,oder man bekommt garnicht erst ne karte dafür!
Ich hab gesehn das ihr riesen hechte bei euch fangt,sind viele aus dem salzgittersee?Der würde mich reizen!|rolleyes


----------



## karpspezi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,endlich auch im kühlen Vorpommern die Aalsaison eröffnet,konnte gestern gegen 23.30 Uhr einen ca. 1 kg schweren Breitkopf,auf Köderfisch,überlisten,als Beifang gab es noch eine 1.5 kg Schleie.Erstaunlicher Weise biss der Aal bei Vollmond,einige Fehlbisse hatte ich auch noch zu verzeichnen.#:Grüsse aus Vorpommern


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

So war gestern von 7 bis 11 beim Aalangeln und es war einfach heftig und zwar hat der Abend erstmal ganz normal angefangen mit ein paar Aitel  anschließend biss dan der erste Aal und dan war's so weit  , der Bissanzeiger ging voll ab  ich  nahm die Rute und drillte was ging  Dan leuchtete ich vorsichtig  ins Wasser und Sah was ich da dran hatte und zwar einen Wels .
Nach weiteren 15 min konnte ich den 98 cm Waller landen .


----------



## Balik85 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ lollo

Petri zu deinem Waller, haste auch Bilder???


----------



## Balik85 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ doze  wo bleiben die bilder vom 120cm  Aal???


----------



## Balik85 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War vor 3 tgen los , ich oste es mal gleich


----------



## Balik85 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin alle zusammen,#h#h#h

 Nach langer Krankzeit, kann ih endlich wieder meinem Lieblingssport nachgehen.

War dann Gestern ( endlich nach 1,5 Jahren) mal wieder am Wasser und  siehe da,neue geräte und neue Technken machen sich bezahlt  #v#v#v#v

1x 63´er
1x 64´er
die anderen beiden ca 43cm

3 kleiner von etwa 20-25 cm durften wieder weiterschleichen gehen

Und einer ca 75-80cm 6-7 cm dicke|kopfkrat  ist mir am Ufer vom beim landen vom Haken gerissen,
etliche bisse (|kopfkrat ca. 20-25)  alle versemmelt, viel zu vosichtig oder viel zu agressiv gebissen, konnte kein von den Haken  ganz merkwürdig;+;+;+
Probleme mit Krabben hat ich auch nicht...
Also für mich benginnt die Angelsaison vom feinsten, freu mich schon auf  den 16.5  dann kann endlich die richtige Raubfischsaison beginnen

Wie läuft es eigentlich bei euch??


Was haltet ihr vom Angeln in kleinen Gräben ?? Größe ca. 1 Meter breit und 60cm tief  is an die ochtum gekoppelt
hat da Jemand erfhrung mit?

Lg Balik


----------



## marcus7 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> wow!schöne gewässer habt ihr da!Da muss ich doch echt mal ne tageskarte,oder zwei lösen...
> mit seen ist es hier eher mau und wenn sind diese schwach besetzt und total überfischt,oder man bekommt garnicht erst ne karte dafür!
> Ich hab gesehn das ihr riesen hechte bei euch fangt,sind viele aus dem salzgittersee?Der würde mich reizen!|rolleyes




Ja, richtig. Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum rein (der eine hecht).

Gestern konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen nochmal an meine Aalstelle zu gehen.
Diesmal sinds sogar 13 Aale geworden, ein Kollege war auch mit, zusammen hatte wir über 20|bigeyes.

Waren auch wieder schöne blanke dabei-
Ein Breitkopf hat mir richtig heftig in den Finger gebissen, das glaubt man gar nicht was da an Kraft hintersteckt...


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri allen Fängern !

Marcus, bei Deinen Fängen kriegt man ja feuchte Augen - dann mal guten Hunger #6

Ist Dein Vereinssee auch eher tief oder hattest Du im Flachwasser gefischt ?

Untergrund würde mich auch interessieren ( sandig,schlammig,steinig?)

Gruß und Petri Heil !

Rheinspezie


----------



## marcus7 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern !
> 
> Marcus, bei Deinen Fängen kriegt man ja feuchte Augen - dann mal guten Hunger #6
> 
> ...



Hi! Danke

der See hat einen tiefen und einen flachen Teil. Ich habe im tieferen Teil gefischt vor der Kante, Untergrund eher gemischt: Sand, Blätter, Kraut, Äste alles teilweise vorhanden.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter?


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich bin echt erstaunt marcus7 aber habt ihr bei euch keine fang Beschränkung oder ähnliches den bei uns dürfen 9 Fische dem Gewässer in der Woche entnommen werden !


----------



## marcus7 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



lollo schrieb:


> Ich bin echt erstaunt marcus7 aber habt ihr bei euch keine fang Beschränkung oder ähnliches den bei uns dürfen 9 Fische dem Gewässer in der Woche entnommen werden !




Das ist schön, bei uns ist es eben etwas anders.

Etwas weiter oben steht der Link zur HP unseres Vereins, dort findest du auch Die Gew.Ordnung mit allen Regeln etc., falls es dich wirklich interessieren sollte.

Sowas verstehe ich immer nicht...sobald mal wer gute Fänge postet kommt min. einer mit irgendetwas negativem dazu an.

lg


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Nein so habe ich das gar nicht gemeint ,bloss die Vereine die ich kenne haben halt solch eine Fangbeschränkung.
Ich wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg und hoffe das noch weitere Fangmeldungen  folgen, den solche Post braucht unser Forum .#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hi! Danke
> 
> der See hat einen tiefen und einen flachen Teil. Ich habe im tieferen Teil gefischt vor der Kante, Untergrund eher gemischt: Sand, Blätter, Kraut, Äste alles teilweise vorhanden.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter?



Ok, hilft mit weiter, vielen Dank dafür #6

Werde mal die nächste Schönwetterfront abwarten und dann angreifen...

Rheinspezie


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Warum willst du den die nächste schön Wetterfront auf Aal abwarten ,Aale beißen doch am besten bei erhöhten Wasserstand wie auch schlechten Wetter !


----------



## Quady1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

wo sind die Bilder von den 120 cm Aal hmmm....


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



lollo schrieb:


> Warum willst du den die nächste schön Wetterfront auf Aal abwarten ,Aale beißen doch am besten bei erhöhten Wasserstand wie auch schlechten Wetter !



Hi, erstens weil es mir sonst zu kalt ist :vik:

und zweitens weil die Aale bei uns in den Seen am Besten beißen, wenn es einige Tage 20 Grad + hat...war bisher immer so.

Soo aalverrückt bin ich nicht, dass ich mir bei Schietwetter die ganze Nacht um die Ohren haue...meiner Meinung nach.

So, jetzt besser wieder zum On-Topic und Petri Euch !

Rheinspezie


----------



## thomas1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

werra  3 aale  55 bis 65 cm von 21 bis 23 uhr gestern :vik::vik:hura es gibt sie noch dort#h


----------



## karpspezi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,gestern Nacht 2Aale (/70u.55)auf köfi,war stark bewölkt,der Mond kam nicht durch als Beifang wieder eine grosse Schleie von 48 cm.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Benni1987 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Moin,gestern Nacht 2Aale (/70u.55)auf köfi,war stark bewölkt,der Mond kam nicht durch als Beifang wieder eine grosse Schleie von 48 cm.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:




Petri! #6


----------



## karpspezi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Petri! #6



ds ,benni


----------



## marcus7 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zu den Aalen#6

Ich war gestern wieder am See von Dämmerung bis kurz nach 12 und wieder  waren es 13 Aale, einer davon war zu klein der wollte zurück.
Diesmal 1 Rute mit Heringsfetzen gefischt und viele Breitköpfe darauf  gefangen. Auch 2 richtig dicke Blankaale waren dabei. Einige Bisse kamen  sogar sofort beim aufstellen der Pose-so müsste Aalangeln immer laufen:q


----------



## Simp (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Marcus, ich hasse dich! mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen :vik:
Wir schlagen uns Wochenlang die nächte an unserem Hausgewässer um die Ohren, um dann gerade mal Insgesamt auf die Menge zu kommen, die ihr da in einer Nacht rausholt und dann sind es bei uns meistens noch kleine Aale :r

Trotzdem dickes Petrie! :l

PS. gestern abend war ich auch los und hatte EINEN etwa 42 cm "großen" Aal |supergri

PPS. einen schönen Schnursalat haste da im Eimer


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Aalen#6
> 
> Ich war gestern wieder am See von Dämmerung bis kurz nach 12 und wieder  waren es 13 Aale, einer davon war zu klein der wollte zurück.
> Diesmal 1 Rute mit Heringsfetzen gefischt und viele Breitköpfe darauf  gefangen. Auch 2 richtig dicke Blankaale waren dabei. Einige Bisse kamen  sogar sofort beim aufstellen der Pose-so müsste Aalangeln immer laufen:q



:unfair:
Marcus angelt in ner Schlangengrube!
#6


----------



## Benni1987 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hammer!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes petri heil,du bist hier ja sowas wie der alleinunterhalter geworden...zu recht!


----------



## Ekelpack (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Erstmal Petri zu den ganzen Schlangen #6

Ich habe hier jetzt schon öffters gelesen das ihr die Aale auf Köderfisch fangt. Wie macht ihr das denn genau ein Haken und denn den Köfi auf die Schnur ziehen oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Und wie sieht das da mit dem Anschlag aus muss ich da etwas warten wenn ja wie lange ca? oder schlagt ihr sofort an?


Bei uns sollte die Aalsaison langsam auch mal beginnen aber bisher habe ich noch von keinen Fängen gehört#c

Gruß Ekelpack#h


----------



## marcus7 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



daci7 schrieb:


> :unfair:
> Marcus angelt in ner Schlangengrube!
> #6




Na gut, damit es hier fair bleibt verrate ich mal mein "Geheimnis" ;-).

Habe mir eine Stelle gesucht, an der die Weißfische als erstes gelaicht haben. Durch die Abkühlung haben sie das laichen wieder eingestellt. Somit liegt nicht Haufenweise Laich rum in den Wurzeln...
Die Aale sind aber schon griffig...
Jetzt habe ich dort immer Abends kräftig mit Forellen- und Heringsrogen, sowie zerstückelten Heringen angefüttert.
Man sieht: Die Aale freuts.

Geht natürlich nicht immer und überall der "Trick", aber der ein oder andere von euch kann es bei sich am Wasser bestimmt auch so versuchen.
Falls es geklappt hat, bitte berichten.

lg


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hätt mal ne frage bezüglich des wetters.


bis freitag bringt der wetterdienst wechselhaft mit temperaturen um 25 grad. am samsdag gehen dan die temperaturen in den keller auf ca 15-17 grad. ám samstag würd ich gehn auf aal nun die frage ist wie reagieren die aale auf nen temperatursturz?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Marcus

Petri heil, fette Beute! Wo bekommt man denn Herings-und Forellenrogen zum anfüttern her?|bigeyes

@Carphunter

Temperatursturz behagt den Aalen überhaupt nicht. Hatten wir erst am Woende, erster Nachtansitz und Temperatursturz auf 4 Grad in den frühen Morgenstunden, Fazit: Quasi keine Aalaktivität, nur Beifang.


----------



## mathei (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Na gut, damit es hier fair bleibt verrate ich mal mein "Geheimnis" ;-).
> 
> Habe mir eine Stelle gesucht, an der die Weißfische als erstes gelaicht haben. Durch die Abkühlung haben sie das laichen wieder eingestellt. Somit liegt nicht Haufenweise Laich rum in den Wurzeln...
> Die Aale sind aber schon griffig...
> ...



petri und danke für den späten tip. habe alle heringe filitiert für rollmops. der rogen ist weg. jetzt muss ich noch mal los heringe angeln.#c


----------



## marcus7 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Sten: Ist eig. rel einfach->Ich hab den Rogen aus den Bäuchen von Forellen bzw. Heringen rausgeholt. ;-)

Heringsrogen kann man aber auch kaufen, musst mal suchen, damals gabs den sogar bei uns im Angelladen ume Ecke fürs FoPu-angeln.

@ Benki: 0,35er Hauptschnur/0,30er Vorfach mit 8er Haken

Das ist aber die Wurm-VAriante für kleinere bis mittlere Aale.

Wenns mit Köfi auf Aal geht, muss es m.M. nach noch ne Nummer größer sein.
1er Haken, min 0,40er Vorfach und Hauptschnur entweder etwas über 0,40er oder wenns auf Grund geht ne geflochtene ~0,20-0,25er


----------



## pohlk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Habt ihr eigentlich bei Euch keine Fangbegrenzung für Aale?

Bei allen mir bekannten Gewässern in meiner Umgebung wäre bei 3 Fischen pro Tag Feierabend.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Also bei uns gehört der Aal nicht zu den Fischen der einer Fangbegrenzung unterliegt. Aber 3 maßige Aale an einem Abend gehören schon zu der GAttung absolut Erwähnenswert. Wenn man einen guten mit bekommt, kann man durchaus zufrieden sein. Aber manchmal gibt der Kanal auch Sternstunden her...


----------



## daci7 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Grade 3 Stündchen angesessen - statt Aal gabs ne schöne 46er Schleie, die wird aber genauso verraucht und dann genossen #6


----------



## marcus7 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



pohlk schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich bei Euch keine Fangbegrenzung für Aale?
> 
> Bei allen mir bekannten Gewässern in meiner Umgebung wäre bei 3 Fischen pro Tag Feierabend.




...und der nächste...

Jetzt hab ich ehrlich gesagt schon kein Bock mehr was zu Fängen zu posten, wenns mal mehr als 3 Aale sind...
Hoffe bist zufrieden?

@Daci: Dickes Petri zur Schleie#h


----------



## __barsch__fisher (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> ...und der nächste...
> 
> Jetzt hab ich ehrlich gesagt schon kein Bock mehr was zu Fängen zu posten, wenns mal mehr als 3 Aale sind...
> Hoffe bist zufrieden?



Na, da hat der Vorposter aber einen Nerv getroffen... |rolleyes

Der Vorposter hat ganz normal gefragt (was ja auch eine durchaus gute Frage war) und den Vorwurf liest du nur, weil du ihn lesen willst... 

Also fühl dich nicht gleich kritisiert... #6


----------



## Skrewdriver (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Das wurde aber auch schon mal zwei seiten vorher gefragt....


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> ...und der nächste...
> 
> Jetzt hab ich ehrlich gesagt schon kein Bock mehr was zu Fängen zu posten, wenns mal mehr als 3 Aale sind...
> Hoffe bist zufrieden?




Überlies einfach diese unnötigen Posts#6 Da spricht nur der Neid!!!|uhoh:

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu dieser super Aalstrecke!#h

Mach weiter so!


----------



## marcus7 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> Na, da hat der Vorposter aber einen Nerv getroffen... |rolleyes
> 
> Der Vorposter hat ganz normal gefragt (was ja auch eine durchaus gute Frage war) und den Vorwurf liest du nur, weil du ihn lesen willst...
> 
> Also fühl dich nicht gleich kritisiert... #6



Naja, was heißt gute Frage, ich meine ich würde doch wohl kaum die ganzen Aale fangen und hier Hochladen, wenn es nicht im Rahmen unserer Regeln etc. wäre.

Von daher sind sowas nur dumme Anmachen in meinen Augen.

Aber gut, ich werds einfach ignorieren...

Achja gestern war ich wieder angeln und füttern und diesmal waren es sogar 16 oder 17 Aale wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab, 12 davon waren ü50cm und konnten mitgenommen werden, die anderen wieder rein. Ein gefühlt richtiges Brett hat sich im Drill losgerissen vom Haken, den konnte ich für einige Sekunden nicht von der Stelle bewegen, obwohl er im Freiwasser war und sich geschlängelt hat!
Ein Foto hab ich dieses mal aber nicht gemacht.

@ Benki: Nehme versch. Ruten. Zur Zeit 2,5Lbs Karpfenrute an der Wurmrute und 3 Lbs an der Köfi-Rute, beides in 3,60m.

Sonst habe ich noch 3m Raubfischruten um die 100gr. Wurfgewicht.
Alles nicht so entscheidend, Hauptsache genug Rückrat und Steifigkeit um mal einen guten Aal aus Gestrüpp, Kraut o.ä. rausziehen zu können.

Wenn ich mit Köfi die ganze Nacht bleibe dann schon mit E-Bissanzeigern, wenn ich nur paar std. ansitze hab ich ja meine Augen und Knicklichter ;-)

Aalglocke ist eher was für Fließgewässer, denk ich. Im Stillwasser immer Bügel offen.

lg


----------



## daci7 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> @Daci: Dickes Petri zur Schleie#h



Danke Danke, aber der Zielfisch wars ja nicht |evil:

Morgen wird wieder angegriffen - aber ich befürchte ich werd nicht allzu viel Zeit im Gepäck haben. Diese mistige Arbeit die sich immer wieder zwischen mich und mein Hob stellt, da muss ich mal dringend was ändern |rolleyes

Morgen also Lotto spielen und Angeln gehn.
#h


----------



## daci7 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Soooo ... Gestern mal an nem neuen Gewässer (naja, so neu auch wieder nicht, aber der erste Versuch auf Aal) .... Nichts. nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit nurnoch totenstille (und Autobahn im Hintergrund:q). 
Vorher ham die Barsche und Rotfedern recht Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

In Kuhfriesland hat sich bei mir leider noch nichts getan, ganz seltsam eigentlich oder ich kann einfach nicht mehr Angeln


----------



## paule79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hi,
ich habe heute meinen ersten Aal dieses Jahr bei uns am Gewässer gefangen.
War zwar nur`n kleiner ca.40 cm,aber immerhin.
Er biss Ufernah um 17.30 auf Bienenmade.
Ci@o


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moinsen,


gestern Abend einen Denkwürdigen Abend am Mittellandkanal erlebt.
Gegen halb neun kam zunächst ein Barsch von 36cm auf Made. Nach dem Releasen und beim Neubeködern ein Biss auf Rute 2. Der erste Aal des Abends mit etwas über 50cm wanderte in den Eimer. Nun begann eine interessante Serie. Auf der Rute auf der ich den Barsch fing konnte ich innerhalb einer halben Stunde 3 weitere Barsche Ü30 fangen. Hatte ich so auch noch nicht erlebt. Um das Ganze etwas abzukürzen. Bis halb zwölf folgten 9 weitere Aale, wovon allerdings 6 wieder zurück gesetzt wurden. Eine Brasse und ein Rotauge gesellten sich auch noch dazu. Ich kam nicht mal mehr dazu mich zu setzen. Dann gab es eine unglaubliche Pause von einer halben Stunde ohne Fisch. Zu erwähnen sei, dass alle Fische (auch die Aale) auf Made bissen. Eine Rute hatte ich jedoch mit einem Regenwurm am kleinen 10er Karpfenhaken ausgelegt doch die Aale interessierten sich nicht dafür. Aber was passiert an so einem Abend. Schwupps Pose weg. Schneller Schnurabzug, Anhieb und mit erstaunen einen knapp 60cm großen Zander gelandet, der sich für den winzigen Köder interessierte. Ich blieb noch bis 3:00 Uhr in dieser Nacht und konnte meine Gesamtzahl der Aale auf 15 (in Worten Fünfzehn) erhöhen. 6 dieser 15 Aale schlummern nun in der Truhe und waren zwischen 50 und 65cm groß. Der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen und soll im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr noch mal anklopfen. War das Geil....


----------



## marcus7 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri von meiner Seite!
Schön bunte Mischung


----------



## mathei (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

jo petri zu so einem abend. werd wohl demnächst auch mal los. wasserthemperatur ist jetzt 11 grad. ab da geht es bei uns los.


----------



## Bassey (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letzte Nacht gab es auch bei mir nen schönen Breitkopf auf Tauwurm. War ein guter Run an der Freilaufrolle ^^
Da es jedoch bei einem blieb wurde dieser nach Hälterung über Nacht dann doch der Freiheit zurück gegeben. Machte sich auch quietschlebendig sofort in´s tiefe Wasser.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War diesen Freitag das erstma mal auf Aal mit Tauwurm. War sehr windig und später auch kalt. Ich dachte ich geh aufjeden Fall als Schneider nach Hause. Gebissen haben Sie aber wie verrückt. Etliche Fehlbisse und 1 x 62 und 1 x 49 er. Meine ersten Aale #6.

Mein Kumpel hat auch 2 gefangen. Waren allerdings auch nur bis 2 draußen weil es zu kalt wurde.


----------



## karpspezi (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,gestern Nacht 6 schöne Breitköpfe auf Köfi verhaftet,der kleinste 62 cm,der grösste 71 cm,Köfis waren Ückeleis,die Bisse waren sehr heftig,beste Phase zwischen 23.30 und 1.00 Uhr.Alle im tieferen Wasser gebissen,3 Meter an der Schilfkante,1.5 Meter merkwürdiger Weise keinen Zupfer.Randbemerkung ab 23.00 Uhr A---kalt 1.0 Grd,Wasser 16 Grd.,gegen 2.30 Uhr Abbruch zu kalt,ab ins warme Bett.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bisher kein Erfolg =(


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,gestern Nacht 6 schöne Breitköpfe auf Köfi verhaftet,der kleinste 62 cm,der grösste 71 cm,Köfis waren Ückeleis,die Bisse waren sehr heftig,beste Phase zwischen 23.30 und 1.00 Uhr.Alle im tieferen Wasser gebissen,3 Meter an der Schilfkante,1.5 Meter merkwürdiger Weise keinen Zupfer.Randbemerkung ab 23.00 Uhr A---kalt 1.0 Grd,Wasser 16 Grd.,gegen 2.30 Uhr Abbruch zu kalt,ab ins warme Bett.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:



Aber mit so einer feinen Ausbeute kann man dann ja auch mal Feierabend machen.....


----------



## Der-Graf (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich konnte gestern auch meinen ersten Aal in diesem Jahr landen. Es war 54er Spitzkopfaal, gefangen auf 5 Maden am 8er Haken mit ATB-Feedermontage. Gewässer war der Rhein bei Bonn. Beißzeit war ca. 01:00 Uhr.


----------



## Endmin (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hey Leute, 
konnte heute bei starkem Regen 2 Aal direkt am Treibgut fangen. Hatten beide  38 und 42 cm. Köder war Tauwurm!

gruß Endmin


----------



## Aalfighter (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@endmin Top Foto!
Petri allen Fängern besonderes Petri in Richtung Salzgitter, ich glaube du hast bald mal ein Wochenende Besuch Marcus

Mir schwinden schon die Drillmuskeln schon fast ein halbes Jahr um und erst 4 Schnürsenkel...
|wavey:Gruß Frank


----------



## marcus7 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern Abend nach etwas Abstinenz wieder Aale geärgert, diesmal ohne Wurm nur mit Hering. War zwar A..kalt, aber die Aale juckts nicht. Auf Hering zwar weniger Bisse als auf Wurm, dafür bessere Fische.


----------



## bobbl (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wow! So einen fetten Aal habe ich noch nie gefangen, Petri!


----------



## Harry84 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo und Petri an alle...die Aale scheinen mittlerweile echt gut zu laufen,...besonders Marcus scheint den Bogen rauszuhaben...#6

In der bisher besten Nacht konnten wir auch bis 1 Uhr zu zweit 7 Stück beim Ansitzen am Bodensee fangen (nicht beim leuchten...), was nicht so oft vorkommt. Vor allem war die Größenverteilung echt gut (4 Stück waren zwischen 73 und 77 cm, dazu kamen noch ein paar Quappen und der obligatorische Kaulbarsch).




die 3 kleineren schwimmen wieder...

In der Nacht zum Vatertag konnte mein Kumpel dann nochma richtig zuschlagen. An einem anderen Gewässer konnte er einen 95er mit 1,6 kg auf Tauwurm fangen...so ein Teil hatte ich bis dahin noch nicht gesehen...nach dem die Landung beim ersten Versuch fast in die Hose gegangen wäre und er sich aber dann erst im Kescher gelöst hatte, war die Freude natürlich riesig...





Gruß,
Harry


----------



## BlueShark908326 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo an die Aalfänger. Ich war gestern auch mal draußen und konnte diesen hier fangen. 87cm und 983g


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger :vik:

Hab heute - nach 3 erfolglosen Versuchen - in der Ruhr auch meinen ersten Aal 2012 gefangen. 
60er Spitzkopf auf Tauwurm, schöner Aalbiss - hat einmal kurz geruckt und dann direkt Schnur abgezogen -  im Kehrwasser einer Buhne.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hab mal ne Frage an euch Aalspezies. Ich war jetzt Vatertag und heute auf Aal ansitzen, aber irgendwie hat der Anhieb nie gepasst.Gebissen hats aber recht gut. Sollte ich den Anhieb direkt setzen, also 1-2 sekunden nach dem klingeln oder solle ich lieber 30sek bis eine minute warten bevor ich anschlage?? Ich geh ja schließlich nicht ans Wasser um Aale zu füttern, sondern um Aale zu futtern und es ist echt frustrierend wenn der Anhieb immer ins leere geht. Petri an alle Fänger besonders zu dem 95er sowas sieht man ja nicht alle Tage, son Feuerwehrschlauch.


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bist du sicher, dass das Aale sind? Beim Aalangeln können Kaulbarsche, Grundeln und Ähnliches nämlich auch ganz schön nerven.


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

...generell gebe ich Fun Fisher recht, wobei ne Grundel in der Regel deutlich leichter beißt, als ein Aal - zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung am Rhein. Ne Fledermaus, die in deine Schnur fliegt, kann aber z.B. auch den einen oder anderen guten Biss simulieren.

Falls es aber doch echte Aalbisse sein sollten, würde ich mir zuerst weniger Gedanken um den Zeitpunkt des Anhiebs machen. Kurz warten, bis der Fisch den Köder mitnimmt. Eine Zigarettenlänge muss es mMn in der Regel nicht sein. Ist aber auch von Aal zu Aal unterschiedlich. Irgendwann entwickelt man ein Gefühl für die Situation. Was ich für entscheidender halte, ist z.B. die richtige Hakengröße. Hatte ich letztens erst: auf 6er Haken reichlich Bisse - Anhieb jedes mal ins Leere. Auf 8er Haken gewechselt. Erster Biss, Anhieb, Aal hängt.


----------



## Raubfischfänger91 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

So gestern mal wieder einen Ansitz am DHK in Hamm gestartet, dass Wetter war ja Ideal und die Nacht war auch noch einigermaßen LAU . Bis auf 2 Bisse auf Tauwurm wo von ich einen verwerten konnte kam ein 59 cm Raubaal raus . Gefangen um 23.15 Uhr . Danach war nix mehr .Um 1 Uhr dann eingepackt. Wo sind die ganzen AALE geblieben ?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das Aale sind? Beim Aalangeln können Kaulbarsche, Grundeln und Ähnliches nämlich auch ganz schön nerven.



Vieleicht hätte ich hinzufügen sollen das ich an der Ruhr in Essen-Rellinghausen auf Aal angesessen habe.Benutzt hab ich nen 10er bzw vorgestern einen 8er Wurmhaken, an der Lehrbuchmontage ausm Kurs (30gBlei, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach 70cm, Haken, Tauwurm) Grundeln haben wir hier oben meines Wissens nach zum Glück keine.|rolleyes Außerdem ist meine Aalrute momentan noch ne 10€ Telegrundrute von Ron Thompson. Damit ist es nicht soweit her,obwohl sie mir in vergangenen Zeiten als ich noch dunkel geangelt habe gute Dienste geleistet und mir auch schonmal nen dicken Aal eingebracht hat. Nuja Geld is nich viel da, also muss sie (noch) für meine Zwecke reichen.
Also Kaulbarsche hab ich immer mindestens einen gehabt, die landen bei mir dann ein paar Tage später als Köfi an der Posenmontage auf Hecht. Allerdings kann ich Kaulbarsche ausschließen, wenn ich die dran hab entdecke ich das für gewöhnlich aus Zufall beim Köder kontrollieren hatte vorgestern einen von 18cm und das Glöckchen hat nicht einen Ton von sich gegeben. Allerdings hats zwischenzeitlich auch mal ganz heftig gebimmelt hab dann ein bisschen abgewartet, angeschlagen und die Würmer waren futsch.
Fledermäuse gibts da ganz ordentlich in der Heisinger Aue (genauso wie Hornissen |bigeyes die sich gerne auf Anglerbäuche setzen:c:c)allerdings habe ich meinen Blick meistens gebannt auf die Rute gerichtet und im Gegenlicht der Laternen von der anderen Uferseite sieht man die Flattermänner ganz gut. Hab aber auch schon mal Batman an der Angel gehabt, nicht schön wenn so ne Fledermaus in den fliegenden Spinner düst#d und Krankheiten übertragen die ja leider auch...Naja nur die Übung macht den Meister, am WE werd ich mein Glück nochmal versuchen und warte mal ein bisschen länger als 30 sekunden. Danke für die Ratschläge!! Liebe Grüße Rantanplan


----------



## Der-Graf (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich mache das mit dem Anhieb meistens folgendermaßen: Wenn ein Aal sich für den Köder interessiert, merkt man das ziemlich deutlich an der Rutenspitze (Knicklicht/Glöckchen). Meisten zuckt die dann ein paar Sekunden heftig und dann ist erstmal kurz Ruhe. In der Zeit nehme ich die Rute vorsichtig in die Hand, lasse sie aber noch stehen. Wenn die Rute dann wieder anfängt, stark zu zucken, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Aal den Köder mitnehmen will, nehme die Rute schnell hoch und schlage möglichst schnell an.


----------



## Skyant (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich mache das mit dem Anhieb meistens folgendermaßen: Wenn ein Aal sich für den Köder interessiert, merkt man das ziemlich deutlich an der Rutenspitze (Knicklicht/Glöckchen). Meisten zuckt die dann ein paar Sekunden heftig und dann ist erstmal kurz Ruhe. In der Zeit nehme ich die Rute vorsichtig in die Hand, lasse sie aber noch stehen. Wenn die Rute dann wieder anfängt, stark zu zucken, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Aal den Köder mitnehmen will, nehme die Rute schnell hoch und schlage möglichst schnell an.



So in der Art mache ich es auch. Wenns kräftig klingelt, nehm ich schon mal das Glöckchen ab und die Angel in die Hand. Dann Schnur soweit straffen, dass man Kontakt zum Blei hat und Finger an die Schnur legen. Dann spürt man sehr deutlich, ob sich da unten noch was tut. Beim nächsten Zucken kommt dann der Anschlag. Trefferquote (auch bei Weißfisch) ca. 60-70%.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Rantanplan

Wau 18 cm Kaulbarsch.würde ich schon als kapital bezeichnen, hab jedenfalls weiter oben an der Ruhr ( Hattingen ), wenn überhaupt nur kleinere dran. 

Bzgl. Fledermaus - man kann mit Glocke und Knicklicht eigentlich gut erkennen, ob es ein Biss ist oder nicht. Klingelt es und das Knicklicht bewegt sich seitlich, dann war es eine Fledermaus. 
Bei Bewegung nach unten ist es normalerweise ein Biss.

Edit :
Kleiner Nachtrag noch - gibts bei Euch Krebse, die könnten Dir nämlich auch den Wurm klauen. Vielleicht mal mit der Wurmnadel den Wurm bis aufs Vorfach aufziehen, Hakenspitze schaut dann am Kopfende aus dem Wurm heraus.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Also Krebse gibts hier ganz ordentlich, eigentlich unter jedem zweiten Stein, die meisten sind aber Camberkrebse. Leider dürfen wir bei uns auch diese nicht absammeln, obwohl sie ja echte Schädlinge (und richtig lecker) sind. Mit den Kaulbarschen hab ich mich auch gewundert, (und auch ein wenig gefreut|supergri) war jetzt in diesem Monat mein dritter Kaulbarsch über 15cm die meisten sind aber auch bei uns wesentlich kleiner.Letzte Woche hab ich einen schon beim Anschlagen ins Jenseits befördert |bigeyes dem Hats einfach den drilling vom Spinner durch den kopf gejagt.
Mit den Fledermäusen hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme, in der Regel benutze ich nichtmal ein Knicklicht, denn da wo ich auf Aal ansitze befindet sich am anderen Ufer ein Spazierweg mit Laternen. Rutenspitze sowie auch Fledermäuse zeichnen sich gegen den Lichtschein wunderbar ab. Mit ein wenig Geduld kann man sogar den Haken beködern ohne auf eine zusätzliche Lichtquelle angewiesen zu sein. Das mit der Ködernadel und dem Wurm aufm Vorfach werd ich mal austesten. Bis jetzt hab ich die fetten Tauis immer gedrittelt damit da schön viel am Haken zappelt. Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Abend und allen die heut Ansitzen viel Petri!


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bei uns sind es auch die Camberkrebse. 
Denke die wären bei Euch auch einer der Topköder auf Aal.

Beim Aufziehen der Tauis kannst Du ruhig die Hakenspitze am Ring der grossen Tauis wieder austreten lassen. 
Dann wackelt der Kopf noch entsprechend. Der Kopf ist auch normalerweise von kleinen Fischen nicht so leicht anzuknabbern. Denn vielleicht sind es auch die kleinen Kaulis oder normale Barsche, die Dir den Wurm klauen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Beim Flussfischen habe ich die Rute (am liebsten eine Feeder) steil aufgestellt.
Beim kleinsten Zupfer hebe ich sofort den Griff an und senke die Spitze, damit der Aal keinen Widerstand spürt.
(Große) Aale sind nämlich, auch wenn sie manchmal rabiat beißen, oft viel vorsichtiger als viele glauben...

Deshalb lasse ich die Schnur locker und nehme mit den Fingern Fühlung auf.
Oft spürt man nur ein ganz leichtes rucken.
Anschlagen tu ich normalerweise erst, wenn der Aal deutlich abzieht.

Wenn ich nach ein, zwei Minuten kein Lebenszeichen gespürt habe, lege ich die Rute vorsichtig wieder ab und warte noch ein paar Minuten bis zur Köderkontrolle.
Nicht selten hatte ich dann plötzlich doch einen Aal dran...
Oft sogar richtig Gute!

Wenn nichts passiert, kommt der Köder wieder an exakt sie selbe Stelle.
Aale, die noch nicht gehangen sind, beißen meistens noch ein zweites mal...
Wichtig scheint mir, neu zu beködern. 
Ich fische gerne mit einem Tauwurmstück plus einigen Mistwürmern.
Da kommen dann, wenn der Rest intakt ist, nur ein oder zwei frische Gelbschwänze drauf.

Meine Köder sind relativ klein.
Trotzdem fang ich damit anständige Aale:
Letzte Saison lag der Durchschnitt bei ca.66cm.

Gerade wenn die Bisse vorsichtig kommen, sind kleine Köder oft der Bringer, da der Aal immer sofort den Haken im Maul hat.

Den genaue Zeitpunkt für den Anschlag ist aber immer Gefühlssache!
Gerade am Saisonanfang klappt das oft noch nicht so gut.
Aber auch später sollte man das jeden Abend neu justieren!
Sonst fängt man nur an den Tagen, an denen die Aale richtig laufen.

Petri Heil
wünscht der 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## angelarne (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern Abend gabs einen 68er Raubaal mit 680 Gramm. Der einzige richtige Biss des Abends und direkt ne Kirsche!


----------



## pohlk (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

(auch wenn eine Antwort etwas verspätet kommt)

Aber wenn meine "normale" Frage bezüglich der Fangbegrenzung hier für so viel Aufregung gesorgt hat, dann entschuldigt bitte diese äußerst dumme Frage.
Mir ist und war lediglich kein Gewässer bekannt, in dem es keine Fangbegrenzungen gibt.

Von daher ist weder Neid noch irgendein anderer sinnloser Ansatz der Grund für diese Frage gewesen.

Viel Spaß noch in Eurem Thread......


----------



## Reiti no.1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal von gestern Nacht:


----------



## excabe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wir waren mit nem Angelkumpel 5 (fünf) Nächte an der Dahme. Kein Aal nur Barsch und Kaulbarsch.Haben immer um 1.00 Uhr eingepackt. Zum Ko...n. Weder auf Wurm noch auf Fischchen. 5X nix. Pech???


----------



## karpspezi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



excabe schrieb:


> Wir waren mit nem Angelkumpel 5 (fünf) Nächte an der Dahme. Kein Aal nur Barsch und Kaulbarsch.Haben immer um 1.00 Uhr eingepackt. Zum Ko...n. Weder auf Wurm noch auf Fischchen. 5X nix. Pech???



Petri,bin auch 3 mal in Folge Schneider geblieben,keine Ahnung woran das im Augenblick liegt,sowie die Dunkelheit aufkommt beisst nix mehr.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Reiti no.1 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal von heute:


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Da sicher nicht alle im Regional-Board mitlesen, setze ich den Bericht von heute hier nochmal rein:

Nachdem für heute schwere Gewitter angesagt waren, drohte der geplante Ansitz ins Wasser zu fallen. Andernorts ist ja wohl auch ordentlich was runtergekommen. Hier zum Glück nicht und da es gegen Abend wieder aufklarte, sollte der Angelei nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Also noch schnell ein paar Maden besorgt - das schwül-warme Wetter ließ auf Aale hoffen.

Ich packte also die Feederrute ein und ab ging es nach Niederdollendorf zu den Buhnen. Dort angekommen war alles schnell vorbereitet. Eine einfache ATB-Montage mit 120g-Tropfenblei, am Wirbel ein Vorfach mit 8er Haken und 5 Maden - fertig... Beim ersten Wurf war es 21:30 Uhr. Da es noch hell war, tat sich erwartungsgemäß erstmal nichts. In der Dämmerung, es war mittlerweile 22:10 Uhr, dann der erste Biss. Im ersten Moment rechnete ich mit der obligatorischen Grundel. Dass die Feederspitze aber "im zweiten Anlauf" deutlich stärker zuckte, ließ auf besseres hoffen. Und da der Anhieb saß, war im Drill schnell klar, dass der Zielfisch am Haken war. Ein Aal mit etwas über 50cm. Genau nachgemessen wird zuhause... Den Aal schnell versorgt und mit der Montage zurück ins Wasser. Nach zweimaligem Neubeködern dann der nächste Biss! Mittlerweile war es 22:30 Uhr. Auch hier saß der Anhieb und zum Vorschein kam der zweite Aal des Tages mit quasi identischer Größe. Für mich hatte sich der Weg ans Wasser jetzt schon mehr als gelohnt... Da es aber noch früh war, angelte ich weiter. Es Tat sich aber erstmal nicht viel. Zwar hier und da mal zaghafte oder auch deutlichere Zupfer, aber im nächsten Moment war wieder Ruhe und bei der Köderkontrolle allenfalls der Haken leer. Also wechselte ich auf eine Hakengröße kleiner. Vielleicht waren die anderen Aale ja vorsichtiger? Ein 10er Haken mit vier Maden sollte es also richten. Erstmal änderte sich an der Situation nichts, aber um 00:40 Uhr kam dann doch noch der ersehnte Biss, bei dem die Feederspitze anzeigte, dass der Fisch wohl hängt. Und so war es dann auch - zwar kein Riese und augenscheinlich untermaßig, aber immerhin der dritte Zielfisch des kurzen Ansitzes. Der Haken saß zum Glück sauber im Maul und so durfte er schnell zurück in sein Element, dass er unfreiwillig für ein paar Maden verlassen hatte. Darauf ließ ich es dann auch beruhen und packte meine Sachen. Alles in allem eine runde Sache und ein erstaunlicherweise grundelfreier Abend bei sternenklarem Himmel.


----------



## Seefi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri allen fängern. 

nachdem meine letztjährige aalsaison fast immer durchweg  erfolgreich war ging es dieses jahr schlecht los. ich war 3x los und 3x schneider #c


----------



## Manne83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

lege deine Würmer mal in Fischlaich ein, da sind sie jetzt scharf drauf


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Da sicher nicht alle im Regional-Board mitlesen, setze ich den Bericht von heute hier nochmal rein:
> 
> Nachdem für heute schwere Gewitter angesagt waren, drohte der geplante Ansitz ins Wasser zu fallen. Andernorts ist ja wohl auch ordentlich was runtergekommen. Hier zum Glück nicht und da es gegen Abend wieder aufklarte, sollte der Angelei nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Also noch schnell ein paar Maden besorgt - das schwül-warme Wetter ließ auf Aale hoffen.
> 
> Ich packte also die Feederrute ein und ab ging es nach Niederdollendorf zu den Buhnen. Dort angekommen war alles schnell vorbereitet. Eine einfache ATB-Montage mit 120g-Tropfenblei, am Wirbel ein Vorfach mit 8er Haken und 5 Maden - fertig... Beim ersten Wurf war es 21:30 Uhr. Da es noch hell war, tat sich erwartungsgemäß erstmal nichts. In der Dämmerung, es war mittlerweile 22:10 Uhr, dann der erste Biss. Im ersten Moment rechnete ich mit der obligatorischen Grundel. Dass die Feederspitze aber "im zweiten Anlauf" deutlich stärker zuckte, ließ auf besseres hoffen. Und da der Anhieb saß, war im Drill schnell klar, dass der Zielfisch am Haken war. Ein Aal mit etwas über 50cm. Genau nachgemessen wird zuhause... Den Aal schnell versorgt und mit der Montage zurück ins Wasser. Nach zweimaligem Neubeködern dann der nächste Biss! Mittlerweile war es 22:30 Uhr. Auch hier saß der Anhieb und zum Vorschein kam der zweite Aal des Tages mit quasi identischer Größe. Für mich hatte sich der Weg ans Wasser jetzt schon mehr als gelohnt... Da es aber noch früh war, angelte ich weiter. Es Tat sich aber erstmal nicht viel. Zwar hier und da mal zaghafte oder auch deutlichere Zupfer, aber im nächsten Moment war wieder Ruhe und bei der Köderkontrolle allenfalls der Haken leer. Also wechselte ich auf eine Hakengröße kleiner. Vielleicht waren die anderen Aale ja vorsichtiger? Ein 10er Haken mit vier Maden sollte es also richten. Erstmal änderte sich an der Situation nichts, aber um 00:40 Uhr kam dann doch noch der ersehnte Biss, bei dem die Feederspitze anzeigte, dass der Fisch wohl hängt. Und so war es dann auch - zwar kein Riese und augenscheinlich untermaßig, aber immerhin der dritte Zielfisch des kurzen Ansitzes. Der Haken saß zum Glück sauber im Maul und so durfte er schnell zurück in sein Element, dass er unfreiwillig für ein paar Maden verlassen hatte. Darauf ließ ich es dann auch beruhen und packte meine Sachen. Alles in allem eine runde Sache und ein erstaunlicherweise grundelfreier Abend bei sternenklarem Himmel.




Petri !

Schön, dass man an "unserem" Rheinabschnitt noch mit ordentlichen Aalfängen rechnen kann !

Lass´ sie Dir schmecken #h

Rheinspezie


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke!  Ja, ich war auch positiv überrascht! Wenn ich nicht auf den ÖPNV angewiesen gewesen wäre, hätte ich vielleicht noch länger gefischt und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich dann noch weitere Aale gefangen hätte. Das war mein erster gezielter Aalansitz überhaupt. Vorher hatte ich nur mal ab und an einen Aal beim Feedern als Beifang... Da ich bisher alle diese Aale auf Made gefangen habe, bin ich einfach dabei geblieben. Auf Wurm geht irgendwie am Rhein recht wenig, habe ich den Eindruck... Ansonsten halt Futterkorb gegen Grundblei getauscht und fertig. Gefischt habe ich in recht tiefen Buhnen in der hinteren Hälfte, also von der Strömungskante weg... Der Pegel ist natürlich auch dankenswert - fehlt nicht mehr viel und die Buhnen sind nicht mehr begehbar. Der Buhnenkopf war schon überspült. Im Verhältnis zum Vortag waren es bestimmt 10-20cm mehr...^^


----------



## dewi23 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hat jemand schon aale in der ostsee gefangen??


----------



## Seefi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Monnsum schrieb:


> lege deine Würmer mal in Fischlaich ein, da sind sie jetzt scharf drauf


 

vielen dank für diesen typ. das sollte ich mal probieren.
und man lernt immernoch dazu |supergri


----------



## Harry84 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin moin,

waren heute mal wieder am Bodensee und mein Kumpel hat richtig gut gefangen. Bis 1 Uhr hatte er 4 Aale und einen verloren. Die Bisse waren der Hammer und gekämpft haben sie auch ganz gut für die Größe... Bei mir gabs dagegen nur Gezuppel, das absolute Kontrastprogramm. War wie verhext.
Der Moppel im Hintergrund hat bei "nur" 75 cm, 940g...







Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Danke!  Ja, ich war auch positiv überrascht! Wenn ich nicht auf den ÖPNV angewiesen gewesen wäre, hätte ich vielleicht noch länger gefischt und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich dann noch weitere Aale gefangen hätte. Das war mein erster gezielter Aalansitz überhaupt. Vorher hatte ich nur mal ab und an einen Aal beim Feedern als Beifang... Da ich bisher alle diese Aale auf Made gefangen habe, bin ich einfach dabei geblieben. Auf Wurm geht irgendwie am Rhein recht wenig, habe ich den Eindruck... Ansonsten halt Futterkorb gegen Grundblei getauscht und fertig. Gefischt habe ich in recht tiefen Buhnen in der hinteren Hälfte, also von der Strömungskante weg... Der Pegel ist natürlich auch dankenswert - fehlt nicht mehr viel und die Buhnen sind nicht mehr begehbar. Der Buhnenkopf war schon überspült. Im Verhältnis zum Vortag waren es bestimmt 10-20cm mehr...^^




Hi nochmal und Danke für Deine Tips-Aal auf Maden scheint ja nicht das Schlechteste zu sein, weil man ja auch von Anderen Erfolge darauf liest #6

Dickes Petri zum Bodensee - sehr, sehr schöne Aale |rolleyes

Weiter so und Petri.

Rheinspezie


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger #6

Bei mir war es gestern wieder ein 60er Aal aus der Ruhr.
Hoffe die grösseren sind auch noch irgendwo |supergri


----------



## Allerfischer (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Mein Fang von gestern aus einem See bei Radolfzell.

60cm, 70cm, sowie 86cm und 3 Pfund


----------



## harrystephan (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin, moin!

Gestern Nacht bissen nach zunächst nur einem kleinen Aal und einem lütten Wels zwei vorzeigbare Aale:

79 und 71 cm mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 1800 gr.

So kann die Saison weitergehen...Petri


----------



## Manne83 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hey,
nun ist die Aal Saison eröffnet...
habe meine ersten beiden Aale gefangen, ein kleinen mit vielleicht 40 cm  der wieder schwimmt und ein 78er mit 993gr und das ist auch mein erster  Aal der Schnur von meiner Rolle gezogen hatte trotz Stark eingestellter  Bremse da mit geflecht gefischt wurde.
Neben mir saß noch einer der auch nen schönen hatte, schätze das er zwischen 70-80cm hatte.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Über Pfingsten gab es auch bei mir wieder Zuwachs in der Räuchergemeinschaft. In 2 Nächten konnten in der Ems bei Haren insgesamt 6 Aale zwischen 58 und 82cm dem Wurm nicht widerstehen. Alle gefangen an der Stellfischrute.


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Schönes Monster aus dem Oderbruch
Einfach goil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sogar beim Fotoshooting hat er nicht still gehalten.Adrenalin pur.Da kommt mein Menne seiner nicht mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









102cm und 2105gr


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi nochmal und Danke für Deine Tips-Aal auf Maden scheint ja nicht das Schlechteste zu sein, weil man ja auch von Anderen Erfolge darauf liest #6
> 
> Dickes Petri zum Bodensee - sehr, sehr schöne Aale |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Maden sind Super ich Fange regelmäßig AAle auf Madenbündel
Noch besser sind die Wachsmottenlarven ,da scheinen sie drauf zu stehen:vik:


----------



## allrounderab (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

die großen Aale scheinen zu laufen. Konnte am Samstag auch meinen bisher größten fangen. 94cm mit 1,7Kg. Geiles Erlebnis war das. Gebissen auf Tauwurm gegen 01:15 Uhr.


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



allrounderab schrieb:


> die großen Aale scheinen zu laufen. Konnte am Samstag auch meinen bisher größten fangen. 94cm mit 1,7Kg. Geiles Erlebnis war das. Gebissen auf Tauwurm gegen 01:15 Uhr.



Petri zum Aal:m
Die besseren beißen bei uns auch erst ab 01,00 Uhr bis etwa 03,30 davor und danach nichts|wavey:


----------



## Lucioperca17 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri an alle aal-fänger!

ich war gestern auch am see und erhoffte mir etwas bei dem superschwülen wetter hier.fakt war: nur ein einziger biss.der liess aber wieder los.
ich habe nun schon zum wiederholten male die erfahrung gemacht, dass während eines gewitters (nicht direkt über mir sondern in der nähe) überhaupt nichts beisst!? davor und danach ja.
p.s.: wobei man natürlich während eines gewitters eh die ruten einpacken sollte.


----------



## marcus7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri den Fängern!

Heute wars ein echt denkwürdiger Angeltag... wollte nur für 2 Std. tagsüber etwas an See auf Karpfen.
Die Montagen habe ich rausgeschnorchelt...dabei habe ich in einer Wurzel  einen ziemlich großen Aal gesehen, nur der Kopf hat rausgeschaut.
Nach 10 min. hatte ich den ersten Lauf, langer dünner Spiegler ca.  80cm/8Kg. Kurz darauf eine große Brasse etwa 55cm und dann noch eine  schöne Schleie 40cm.

Der Aal war die ganze Zeit noch da|bigeyes,  ein Kumpel hat mich besucht. Er hat dann kurz auf meinen Krempel  aufgepasst und ich bin schnell nach Hause einen Köfi und starkes  Geschirr holen.

Bin dann wieder rausgeschnorchelt und hab dem Aal den Köfi etwa 20cm vor  die Nase gelegt. Nach 5min. hatte er ihn immer noch nicht genommen,  sondern mich nur doof angeguckt. Etwas später dann hat die Schnur  gezuckt und er hat 20cm Schnur genommen (zurück in seine Wurzel). Habe  ih  dann glücklicherweise aus der Wurzel ziehen können, zwar den Meter  verpasst, aber trotzdem geil 94cm.

SO habe ich noch nie nen Aal gefangen:q.


----------



## der.oli (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

sehr geil #6
petri zu deinem aal..hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich halt aus |supergri


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ marcus7   


Geile Sache mit dem Aal #6.  

Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## flasha (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zum "Schnorchel" Schleicher! Sowas nenn ich mal "optimierte Köderpräsentation"!


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ Marcus7, Petri auch von mir!

Als Allround und Karpfenangler geht mir da das Herz auf, die Chance hätte ich auch versucht zu nutzen 

Schön gemacht!


----------



## marcus7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke für die Petris!


----------



## Benni1987 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri!schöner Aal!vor allem das wie zeigt mal wieder; wer anders fischt fängt mehr!echt,coole Aktion!


----------



## aalliebhaber (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hey leute, komme gerade vom AAL angeln,
das was mir heute passiert muss ich einfach zu papier bringen...

Aber erstmal zu mir, komme aus Braunschweig in NIedersachen 
und liebe das aal angeln ... egal ob Fluss oder See

so! nun zu heute Abend ,also...
als ich nach Feierabend(19uhr) nach draußen kam und das wetter sah(bewölkt, leicht regnerisch), dachte ich mir : "eigentlich gutes Aalwetter" !
Problem war nur das ich noch komm Tauwürmer hatte,was nun?
Also gleich zu hause nach geschaut wie viele noch vorhanden waren. Es waren 8stück ! Nach kurzer überlegung Sachen gepackt un ab an den Fluß, ich kann ja halbe tauis aufziehen. 
An eine Stelle gefahren wo ich seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr war (ca. 5m und 70-100cm tief) . Dort angekommen schnell die 2 Ruten kampfbereit gemacht und ausgelegt. Beide mit 80gr Sargblei(Strömung) und 6er AAlhaken.Inszwischen 20.30Uhr.Nach einer Stunde ohne Zupfer, probierte ich es nur ca. 20cm vom Ufer aus! MIt Erfolg gegen 21.45 ruckte es kräftig in der Rute. Anhieb!Sitzt! zum Vorscheim kam ein 60cm Breitkopf. Super! Die zweite nun ebenfalls nur 20cm vom Ufer aus . Und Wieder wackelte Das Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze . Anhieb! WEG! Passiert ! Wieder ausgelegt und innerhalb von 10min folgten 3 Barsche , leider hatten alle bis zum Ar... geschluckt. Also die Barsche fachgerecht getötet und in kleine Häppchen geschnitten und zum Köder geworfen. Von 22.15-23.15 dann kein Biss mehr. Doch dann ! Kräftiger Ruck in der Rute ! Anhieb! WOW ! WAS IST DAS!ein wels? nach wenigen sekunden sah ich was es war ! ES WAR EIN AAL! so riesig! ich schätze ihn auf locker über 1 METER !Jetzt begann der wilde Tanz ... Meine Rute wg bis 100gr krümmte sich KOMPLETT durch (so eine Kraft habe ich noch nie gespürt)  , schnell Bremse auf , und der Fisch zog nur wenige Meter ... zog aber die schnur leider unter wasser durch ein alten Baumstumpf... so was nun ? Sachen aus den HOsen Taschen gepackt ...in dem MOment wo ich ins wasser gehn wollte löste sich die schnur wieder ...ich drillte wieder nur den Fisch... nach 10min Kampf ...EIN KNALL!...SO EIN SCH...DRECK! (ich glaube den Schrei hat man noch 3 Döfer weiter gehört) ... ER IST WEG!...Fassungslos setzte ich mich,zündete mir ne Zigarette an und erzählte völlig aufgeregt meinen Kumpel per handy die Geschichte... Dannach habe ich eingepackt!

Tja, da war der lang ersehnte RIESENAAL! 
eins steht fest wenn auf aal dann nur noch mit 40er schnur statt 35er!


----------



## Harry84 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern!
> 
> Heute wars ein echt denkwürdiger Angeltag... wollte nur für 2 Std. tagsüber etwas an See auf Karpfen.
> Die Montagen habe ich rausgeschnorchelt...dabei habe ich in einer Wurzel einen ziemlich großen Aal gesehen, nur der Kopf hat rausgeschaut.
> ...


 
hehe...das kommt mir bekannt vor...kann diese Methode nur weiterempfehlen...Petri zum "Sichtaal"!


----------



## Harry84 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo,

und Petri zu den Dickaalen, die hier letzter Zeit gefangen wurden...

gestern liefs bei uns auch ziemlich gut (Bodensee-Obersee)... Wir konnten bis 1 Uhr ca. 10 Aale fangen (haben tatsächlich fast den Überblick verloren). Leider waren auch ziemlich viele Kleine dabei. 2 um die 70 cm und 1 mit 78 cm (880g). Der größte konnte sich leider kurz vorm Ufer befreien und einige Bisse konnten wegen dem Wind nicht sauber verwandelt werden. Als wir am See ankamen, hatten wir schon so eine Ahnung (Wetter war gut)...als wir aber bis 23.30 nicht einen Fisch hatten, glaubten wir eigentlich nicht mehr daran das es so gut klappen würde. Fast alle haben zwischen 12 und 1 Uhr gebissen...auf den guten alten Tauwurm...











zwischenzeitlich sind wir mit Beködern und Fische versorgen nicht mehr hinterher gekommen...





Gruß,
Harry


----------



## flasha (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zu den Schlangen! Das nenn ich mal 'ne fette Beute! Und da sag einer, es gibt keine Aale mehr in unseren Gewässern!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri zu den geilen fischen:k:k:k!!!

ich lese schon die ganze zeit mit, aber ich muss noch warten...
bis sie an der küste/warnowmündung laufen, dauert es bestimmt noch ein paar wochen...
(wir haben hier ne kurze saison, juli-september)

immer weiter so#6


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zu den feinen Schlangen. Ich werde heute Abend mal wieder am Mittelland vorbei schauen. Meine Kollegen rücken dem Zander auf die Pelle. Aber der Interessiert mich erst wieder so richtig ab Mitte Oktober.


----------



## Corinna68 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Schöne Schängler:m

Immer in der zweiten Nachthälfte,ist doch komisch dieses Jahr
hab schon keine Lust vor 23Uhr ans Wasser zu fahren ,weil die Schlängler eh erst nach null Uhr beißen#c
scheint ja nicht nur bei uns so zu sein|kopfkrat
|wavey:


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zu den Aalen!!!
@Corinna:Ict komischerweise hier an der Lippe auch so,meistens erst so um 3Uhr!!!!


----------



## Manne83 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

besser als nicht´s...
war Fr. und Sa. draußen aber gar nicht´s los nicht einmal ein zupfer


----------



## DerJörg (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hi

Mal hier nach sehen.
http://www.vollmond.info/de/vollmond-kalender.html


----------



## Manne83 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

nja ob man sich danach richten kann??
im letztem Jahr zum bsp. habe ich bei Vollmond und Temperaturen um 4 Grad sehr gut gefangen

aber vielleicht ist es hier anders, man muss halt probieren...


----------



## karpspezi (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

habe gestern beim besten vollmond 3 aale 67,70,73 cm auf köfi verhaftet.grüsse aus vorpommern


----------



## fisch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern auch los von 19.00 bis 00.30 Uhr und nicht mal ein zupfer.
Mein Revier Elbe Seitenkanal,echt komisch gestern sowas erlebt man am Elben Seitenkanal echt selten nicht mal Zander haben gebissen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## tobi82m (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

MAhlzeit
Und ich war bis jetzt drei nächte an der Oder und gar nix nicht mal nen biss ich glaub der AAl wohnt dort nicht mehr.
Ich bin schon am verzweifeln ich hab köfis durch und tauis und nix wirklich gar nix ist schon traurig nichtmal im kanal 

mfg


----------



## bobbykron (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mein guter angelkollege, mit ca. 60jahren angelerfahrung, schwört schon immer auf die letzen 3nächte vor dem vollmond. da ist laut seiner aussage am besten zu fangen. bei abnehmendem mond beißt es dagegen lt. seiner aussage schlechter. soviel zu den unterschiedlichen thesen in bezug auf neu- und vollmond...


----------



## Zicomania (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern Abend noch los.......2Aale gefangen......2 Bisse verhauen und irgendwas ganz dickes hat meine Schnur geknallt....das ist auf jeden fall in Ordnung bei dem Wetter hier im Moment .....nachts waren es ca. 5-10Grad und der Mond hat auch volle Pulle geleuchtet da keine Wolke am Himmel....also ich geh nicht mehr nach Mond und Wetter sondern nur noch danach ob ich Zeit habe oder nicht...und dann guckt man halt ;-)

Grüße aus dem Oldenburger Land


----------



## harrystephan (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bei mir gab's gestern Nacht einen vernünftigen Biss:

Raus kam bei ca. 3 Grad und Vollmond (Kopflampe war gar nicht notwendig) ein 77er Raubaal mit 1.050 gr.

@Zicomania: Genau so halte ich es auch!


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri!schöner aal!#6


----------



## fisch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

So war die Nacht wieder los von 20.30-02.30 Uhr und wieder Schneider
hatten aber von Ca 22.00-23.00 Uhr schöne bisse 3 davon waren echt heftig,leider alle 3 verschlampt.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Corinna68 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger#6
Da kann man mal sehen,ob Holunder oder Vollmond sie beißen trotzdem.Alles nur vorurteile,oder ihr geht zu früh nach hause oder verwendet an eurem Gewässer den falschen Köder.#c
Sie beißen dieses Jahr erst in der zweiten Nachthälfte,aber dafür sind sie alle schön groß:m

|wavey:Corinna


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bei mir gab es am Freitag im Mittelland 3 Schleicher. Einen zum mitnehmen, und zwei kleine die ich wieder in Ihr Element gelassen habe. Saukalt, und viel Mond. Aber Bisse waren schon da. Allerdings schienen es nur genau die 3 ernst gemeint zu haben. Komischerweise dieses mal 2 Stück auf DB gefangen. Ansonsten geht bei uns im MLK nur Made.


----------



## karpspezi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,habe letzte Nacht auch die 1 Kilo-Marke geknackt,80 cm 1090gr,Köder war eine Kombi zwischen Tauwurm und Dendrobena.Gebissen hat der Spitzkopf gegen 0.30,auch bei Vollmond und 6 Grd. Aussentemperatur.Grüsse aus Vorpommern #:


----------



## Der-Graf (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



tobi82m schrieb:


> MAhlzeit
> Und ich war bis jetzt drei nächte an der Oder und gar nix nicht mal nen biss ich glaub der AAl wohnt dort nicht mehr.
> Ich bin schon am verzweifeln ich hab köfis durch und tauis und nix wirklich gar nix ist schon traurig nichtmal im kanal
> 
> mfg



Ich habe bisher JEDEN meiner Aale auf Maden gefangen. Ist sicher gewässerabhängig, würde es an deiner Stelle aber mal ausprobieren. Einfach nen 6er oder 8er Haken mit vier bis sechs Maden und nem Grundblei an der ATB-Montage...fertig!


----------



## Corinna68 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher JEDEN meiner Aale auf Maden gefangen. Ist sicher gewässerabhängig, würde es an deiner Stelle aber mal ausprobieren. Einfach nen 6er oder 8er Haken mit vier bis sechs Maden und nem Grundblei an der ATB-Montage...fertig!



Wir angeln auch an der Oder und es klappt.
Hab ja schon geschrieben auf was die Biester dieses Jahr gehen und um welche Uhrzeit|kopfkrat auf Maden erst 2 auf Tauwurm 4 auf Wachsmottenmaden bzw Kombination mit Wurm 28#c
auf dendro warum auch immer 0|kopfkrat
Köderfisch 1 und untermaßige Zander als beifang:c
nicht jede Stelle ist eine Aalstelle,also suchen und finden|rolleyes


----------



## Paxcom (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Was sind Wachsmottenmaden und was die ATB Montage?

Danke


----------



## harrystephan (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern auch wieder erfolgreich:

2 Aale zum Mitnehmen (71 und 76 cm) mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 1600 gr.

Wenn's so weiter läuft, kann bald das erste Räuchern der Saison steigen...

@paxcom: ATB = Anti-Tangle-Boom und die Wachsmotten mal googeln ;-)


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



harrystephan schrieb:


> Wenn's so weiter läuft, kann bald das erste Räuchern der Saison steigen...



ich weiss ja nicht wie es den anderen geht aber ich fühl mich irgendwie eingeladen...#6



Petri zu den dicken schlangen!


----------



## marcus7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



harrystephan schrieb:


> 2 Aale zum Mitnehmen (71 und 76 cm) mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 1600 gr.
> 
> Wenn's so weiter läuft, kann bald das erste Räuchern der Saison steigen...



Jawoll#6, der blankaal sieht besonders legga aus.

Ich komm auch zur Räucher-party vorbei


----------



## Paxcom (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Meinst du Bienenmaden?

Wieviele ziehst du auf. Bei mir laufen die immer aus.


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ja ihr sagt Bienenmaden dazu ,obwohl es Wachsmottenmaden sind ist aber egal hauptsache fangen#6
Wir ziehen immer je nach größe 3-5 stück auf den haken,mehrgesagt sie werden am schwanz durchgestochen ansonsten laufen sie wie Duschreibst aus
Übrigens 02,15Uhr ein 72 cm Schlängler,der sich in der Räuchertonne aufwärmen möchte
|wavey:corinna


----------



## Der-Graf (5. Juni 2012)

Paxcom schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du Bienenmaden?
> 
> Wieviele ziehst du auf. Bei mir laufen die immer aus.



Falls du mich meinst: Ich angele mit den ganz normalen Maden, die ich auch zum Feedern nehme, auf Aal. Bienenmaden (eigentlich Wachsmottenlarven) sollen zwar auch gut gehen, sind aber a) teurer, b) laufen sie schnell aus, wie du selbst sagst und c) sind sie bei mir am Rhein nicht fängiger, als die "normalen" Maden. Von denen ziehe ich je nach Hakengröße (6er bis 10er) vier bis sechs Maden auf einen normalen Maden- oder Allroundhaken.


----------



## Manne83 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



> Wachsmottenmaden bzw Kombination mit Wurm
> Wir ziehen immer je nach größe 3-5 stück auf den haken


machst nur Wurm Stückchen ran oder ein ganzen Wurm?
das muss ich ja mal probieren und schauen was kommt...

na wenn sie dieses Jahr nur in der 2ten Nachthälfte beißen sollten werden es langweilige Abende bis August, muss hier um 1 Uhr zusammen packen #q


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Monnsum schrieb:


> machst nur Wurm Stückchen ran oder ein ganzen Wurm?
> das muss ich ja mal probieren und schauen was kommt...
> 
> na wenn sie dieses Jahr nur in der 2ten Nachthälfte beißen sollten werden es langweilige Abende bis August, muss hier um 1 Uhr zusammen packen #q



komt drauf an wie groß die Tauwürmer sind,entweder ein kleinen oder stücke
nimm es mit der Beißzeit nicht so genau ,ist ja auch Gewässerabhängig.Kann ja auch schon in den nächsten Tagen wieder anders aussehen#c

@Der-Graf
Auf normale Maden gehts bei uns auch,dieses Jahr aber schleppend.Wenn man die Maden nur am hitern aufpiekst laufen sie nicht aus und bewegen sich auch besser#h


----------



## Manne83 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

das hoffe ich doch, bin die letzten beiden Abende vom Wellen Geplätscher bald eingeschlafen ##


----------



## karpspezi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,letzte Nacht keinen Aal überreden können,aber ein 55er Schuppi hatte ein Nachsehen mit mir und nahm den Tauwurm war ein toller Drill an der leichten Grundrute.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## thomas1 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

werra  ??? kein angeln möglich !!!  kraut satt  !! #c#c#c


----------



## Benni1987 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



thomas1 schrieb:


> werra  ??? kein angeln möglich !!!  kraut satt  !! #c#c#c



habt ihr dolle strömung an der werra, oder?
man könnte es sonst ja mal an der oberfläche versuchen,soll ja gut gehen und ist bestimmt spannend...


----------



## Manne83 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ja ein paar Tip´s bräuchte ich auch zu Stark Verkrauteten See
hat da jemand paar Info´s?
Am Ufer hängen schön Bäume und Äste ins Wasser, das wäre ja meine erste Wahl ist halt voll mit Kraut der ganze See


----------



## Corinna68 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Da hilft selber Krauten ,macht mein Männe an unserer Stelle im Kanal auch immer
|wavey:Corinna


----------



## Seefi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

oder lücken suchen und mit der pose probieren. oder auf/am krautteppich.


----------



## Manne83 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mit selber Krauten wird das so ein Problem werden, man kann eigentlich nur vom Boot aus überall ran 
dicht am ufer sieht man noch den Grund aber dann geht es Steil ab auf ca 3m
viele Seerosen Felder sind da, wenn ich da mit der Pose drum rum angel oder mitten rein ? da ist ja vielleicht auch kein kraut drinnen oder?


----------



## Lenoc (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Werd auch gleich noch ma los ma gucken was geht ^^


----------



## Corinna68 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Monnsum schrieb:


> mit selber Krauten wird das so ein Problem werden, man kann eigentlich nur vom Boot aus überall ran
> dicht am ufer sieht man noch den Grund aber dann geht es Steil ab auf ca 3m
> viele Seerosen Felder sind da, wenn ich da mit der Pose drum rum angel oder mitten rein ? da ist ja vielleicht auch kein kraut drinnen oder?



Dann angel auf der Kante zum tiefen bereich wenn da kein Kraut ist,und wenn nicht dann krauten rein ins Wasser oder biste Wasserscheu
Wenn der rest 3m tief ist und voll seerosen ist ,fängst du da eher Schlei und Karpfen und die Aale schwimmen unter deinen Füßen bis zur Abbruchkante zum Tiefen und zeigen dir nen Stinkefinger:vik:


----------



## Grundangler85 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich Angel auch an einem sehr verkrauteten See. Versuchs mal mit Spirolino


----------



## Manne83 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mit Spirolino |kopfkrat
das hätte ich gern genauer erklärt 

war gestern das 5 mal in Folge Schneider, bin trotz "Regen" sitzen geblieben aber nicht einmal ein Biss gehabt


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Juni 2012)

Naja, Sbirolino gibt es ja in verschiedenen Varianten: Sinkend, schwebend und schwimmend. Die sinkenden verhalten sich im Grunde wie Grundblei, mit dem entscheidenden Vorteil, dass sie in der Regel AUF dem Boden liegen bleiben und nicht wie normale Bleie im weichen Boden versinken und stecken bleiben. Schwimmende Sbirolinos funktionieren wie eine Wasserkugel und schwebende bleiben halt irgendwo im Mittelwasser.  Je nach angepeilter Tiefe, um den Köder anzubieten, kannst du also den passenden Sbirolino auswählen, die gewünschte Vorfachlänge nehmen (ggf noch etwas bebleien oder mit Auftriebskörper versehen) und den Hakenköder so perfekt anbieten. Sbirolinos haben den Vorteil, dass sie idR etwas weniger hängerträchtig sind...


----------



## mathei (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mein 1. versuch auf aal dieses jahr war leider nicht erfolgreich. angelzeit von 20 bis 4 uhr. bis 22 uhr haben mich die weissfische geärgert.


----------



## Corinna68 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> mein 1. versuch auf aal dieses jahr war leider nicht erfolgreich. Angelzeit von 20 bis 4 uhr. bis 22 uhr haben mich die weissfische geärgert.



Die waren auf der Fanmeile oder haben hinter dir im Liegestuhl die Spiele auf deinem Lappi im Boot mitverfolg#c

Danach waren sie noch in der Nachtbar weitersaufen,:m

|wavey:


----------



## mathei (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Die waren auf der Fanmeile oder haben hinter dir im Liegestuhl die Spiele auf deinem Lappi im Boot mitverfolg#c
> 
> Danach waren sie noch in der Nachtbar weitersaufen,:m
> 
> |wavey:



ja warscheinlich. aber ich bekomm sie noch.  |bigeyes. sind noch genug tauis und maden da.


----------



## fisch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

So war auch von Freitag bis Samstag morgen los.
2 Aale konnte ich überliesten am Elbe SeitenKanal 1 58er und ein 53er beide auf Tauwurm und dicht am Rand 1 Meter etwa.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hatte es Letzte woche mal versucht, wollte mehr auf Zander gehen.
Hatte daher mit Pose und toten Köderfisch (Rotauge 7cm) geangelt, nagut  mit den Zandern wars wohl nichts, aber dieser schöne Aal.
ist auch immer ein toller Beifang


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Am Mittwoch Abend gab es im DEK eine absolute Nullrunde. Nicht mal mehr ein Zupfer. Auch 3 weitere Kollegen hatten an anderen Stellen im DEK nix. Freitagabend dann 5 Aale im Mittelland bei Uffeln. 2 Stück durften wieder schwimmen. Die anderen hatten50,50 und 65cm. Die beiden Kollegen die mit waren hatten jeweils einen kleinen Zander. Alle Aale bissen auf Maden an der Stellfischrute.


----------



## Corinna68 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

na das ist doch was welche Uhrzeit#c
Maden es ist ein verrücktes Jahr|kopfkrat aber sie sind da und beißen
auf die Köder welche viele nicht benutzen und sich wundern das sie als Schneider vom Wasser gehen
|wavey:|wavey: corinna


----------



## anisha (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ihr im süden habt es scheinbar richtig schwer aale zu fangen! hier in SH ist noch alles in ordnung. 2x angesessen 21 aale davon 14 mitgenommen!Und ausschlieslich auf tauwurm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> na das ist doch was welche Uhrzeit#c
> Maden es ist ein verrücktes Jahr|kopfkrat aber sie sind da und beißen
> auf die Köder welche viele nicht benutzen und sich wundern das sie als Schneider vom Wasser gehen
> |wavey:|wavey: corinna



Die haben sich fein verteilt. Ging um 22:30 Uhr los. Der letzte war dann so gegen 01:30Uhr. Maden im Mittelland ist bei uns wahrhaftig kein Geheimköder. Dort wird dermaßen viel gestippt, dass sich die Schlängler als festen Nahrungsbestandteil daran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



anisha schrieb:


> ihr im süden habt es scheinbar richtig schwer aale zu fangen! hier in SH ist noch alles in ordnung. 2x angesessen 21 aale davon 14 mitgenommen!Und ausschlieslich auf tauwurm.



Ihr habt Sorgen #q


----------



## Sarein (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Mion,

war auch los... 3x Ansitzen. Resultat 1 Zander und 2 Aale.
Beide Aale auf Köfi (an einer Stelle, an der es üblicherweise nur mit Wurm klappt). 67 cm und 650 Gramm der eine 77 cm und 989 Gramm der Andere. 22:30uhr und 00:45uhr haben die beiden Schlangen gebissen. Beide haben auch Zupfer-Frei gebissen und sind einfach nur mit dem KöFi (ca 8-10cm) losmaschiert...


----------



## Corinna68 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



anisha schrieb:


> ihr im süden habt es scheinbar richtig schwer aale zu fangen! hier in SH ist noch alles in ordnung. 2x angesessen 21 aale davon 14 mitgenommen!Und ausschlieslich auf tauwurm.



Nicht schlecht,bin echt neidisch
Gibt es bei euch keine Fangbegrenzung pro Angeltag|kopfkrat
|wavey:corinna


----------



## Manne83 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

nein gibt es nicht, zumindest da wo ich gehe in SH
Hecht Zander Karpfen & co stehen meistens immer drauf das sie begrenzt sind aber Aal nicht


----------



## mathei (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri den fängern. hoffe das ich samstag wieder los komme. die rotaugen fangen jetzt an zu laichen bei uns. da kommt der aal ins flache. und genau da bin ich.


----------



## Benni1987 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> da kommt der aal ins flache. und genau da bin ich.



grüß schön,sag ihm ich komm später!


----------



## mathei (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> grüß schön,sag ihm ich komm später!



das mach ich. er winkt dann aus meiner pfanne |rolleyes


----------



## jens37 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Servus in die Anglergemeinde,

Gestern Abend war ich mal los zum Aal angeln und ich kann behaupten der Aal läuft. Bis 21:30 nur Grundeln und dann innerhalb einer Stunde 3 Aale von 50-60cm. Um 22:30 der nächste Run, Anschlag und die Schnur ist gerissen ich denke aber es war ein Waller. Vor lauter Frust habe ich dann zusammen gepackt.

Gewässer: Main Unterfranken
Köder: der gute alte Tauwurm

Gruß Jens #h


----------



## Hecht19 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hallo,

habe heute nacht einige aale gefangen. würde diese gern räuchern. hat jemand einen hilfreichen link, wie man die aale einlegt?


----------



## Manne83 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3619993&postcount=1539


----------



## Hecht19 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

danke für den link, die aale direkt nach dem aufkochen einlegen oder das wasser erstmal abkühlen lassen?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Hecht19 schrieb:


> danke für den link, die aale direkt nach dem aufkochen einlegen oder das wasser erstmal abkühlen lassen?



unbedingt vorher abkühlen lassen, sonst löst sich die Haut von den Aalen!


----------



## Hecht19 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

und vermute ich mal in den kühlschrank?

sry für die dummen fragen, machs aber zum ersten mal...

vielen Dank!


----------



## karpspezi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,gestern Nacht ,nach 3 Schneideransitzen endlich aus der Gilde der selbigen ausgetreten.22.00 Uhr Aal 75 cm,Köder Tauwurm,23.00 UhrAal 80 cm, köder Tauwurm,0.30 Uhr Aal 65 cm,Köder Tauwurm,2.30 Aal,70 cm Köder Dendrobener.Heute abend gleich noch einmal los.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

bei mir fällt der ansitz heute aus. nur regen. ich könnt k..zen


----------



## Manne83 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Hecht19
im kühlen Keller reicht es auch
aus der Lake nehmen abspülen und dann Trocknen lassen, du kannst sie auch im Ofen trocknen 20min bei 40 Grad dann sollten sie trocken sein
ich lege noch 4-5 Wacholderbeeren auf das Rauchermehl

Regen?? hier seit gestern Temperaturen um die 30 Grad...
werde auch gleich los und nochmal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Mahlzeit an die Aal-Spezis hier!

Wollte in Zukunft auch mal vermehrt auf Aal am Kanal gehen. 

Habe es dort sonst immer auf Zander probiert und diese vermehrt in/an der Fahrrinne gefangen. An Steinpackungen waren es eher vereinzelte Bisse auf Zander. Dort waren beim Köderfisch und Spinnfischen eher die Barsche, die gebissen haben.

Nun wollte ich beim Angeln eine Rute weiterhin auf Zander auslegen - mit der anderen mal "nebenbei" versuchen, nen Aal zu überlisten.

Was ist tendenziell erfolgsversprechender? Tiefere Fahrrinne oder doch direkt mit Stellfischrute und leichter Pose an der Steinpackung?
Das man an beiden Stellen fangen kann, ist wohl klar - aber ist es vielleicht (bei nur einer Rute) sinnvoller hier oder da, die Köder zu präsentieren?


----------



## Manne83 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

wenn ich am Kanal welche gefangen habe, war es immer vor/hinter den Schleusen an der Steinpackung
Rute habe ich aufrecht hingestellt und leichten Bissanzeiger in die Schnur gehängt
Kollegen haben immer gesagt ich soll die Löcher im Kanal suchen und da sind sie drinnen
vielleicht weißt du ja ne Stelle wo sie mal ausgegraben haben und da mal versuchen
habt ihr Wollhandkrabben bei euch?

gestern wieder keinen Aal gefangen aber ne Quappe von 15cm, meine erste überhaupt...


----------



## dimak (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Um welchen Kanal handelt es sich?
Also bei uns am DEK werden die besten Erfolge über den Steinpackungen erzielt. Lege eine Rute direkt über den Steinpackungen aus ( 2-3 m) Die andere an die Kante an den Übergang zwischen Steinpackungen und der Fahrrinne.


----------



## Corinna68 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger:m
@HAPE-Coesfeld
Im Kanal angeln wir die Aale an der Steinpackungsgrenze,wenn viel Schiffsverkehr ist auch mitten im Kanal.Da mußt Du einfach mal testen

@Monnsum
Steinquappe oder richtige Quappe ?????|kopfkrat Im Winter angeln wir die Teile regelmäßig in der Oder . Ein richtig leckerer Fisch:m

#hCorinna


----------



## harrystephan (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich konnte heute morgen gegen 03:30 h einen 76er Aal mit 880 gr. überreden...

Petri


----------



## Björn B. (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gab heute bei mit einen 58 cm Aal aus der Krückau. Plus 32 cm Rotfeder.


----------



## Manne83 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ne richtige Quappe aus dem Bodensee, ich habe sie wieder zurück gesetzt...


----------



## Seefi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri allen fängern.

ich konnte nach unglaublichen 6 erfolglosen ansitzen (was für ein saisonstart dieses jahr  am freitag endlich den bann brechen und einen 40er fangen den ich mir in ein paar jahren nochmal angeln werde


----------



## excabe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern hat es in Berlin und Brandenburg den Weltuntergang geprobt. Hagekörner so groß wie Walnüsse und Regen und Sturm. Wir konten deshalb nicht zu Mutti. 
Also rein ins Schirmzelt und warten.
Gegen 20.00 plötzlich Sonnenschein. Also Ruten raus.
Gegen 21.30 Uhr kreischt die Freilaufrolle. Auf Köfi einen 75cm Aal. Gut ein Kilo. 5min. später ein zweiter auf Tauwurm.
Bis 24.00 Uhr hatte ich 5 Aale, der beste 75 cm und einen 70cm. Die anderen zwischen 50-60cm. Mindestens noch 5-8 Bisse nicht gehakt.
Soll das jetzt heißen, nur noch bei Hagel, Regen und Sturm auf Aal.
Ab 1.00 Uhr bis 6.00 Uhr kein verwertbares Ergebis mehr, außer einem Schnurbruch beim Drill.
Gruß an alle Schlangenbändiger
excabe#6


----------



## excabe (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> bei mir fällt der ansitz heute aus. nur regen. ich könnt k..zen


 

mahei
Waren zu zweit trotz Regen an der Havel. 4Aale, keine Riesen aber ca. 50-55cm.


----------



## Zicomania (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern los gewesen...Topwetter....abends bzw. nachts noch 15-18Grad....kein Wind nichts...und nicht ein Aal....vorletzte Woche bei Ostwind Mond am leuchten wie sau...2Stk und noch ein paar gute Bisse....bis jetzt beissen die Aale bei dem schlechtesten Wetter gut und bei dem eigentlich besten Aalwetter gar nicht.......verrückt wie das Wetter im Moment!


----------



## Seefi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Zicomania schrieb:


> Gestern los gewesen...Topwetter....abends bzw. nachts noch 15-18Grad....kein Wind nichts...und nicht ein Aal....vorletzte Woche bei Ostwind Mond am leuchten wie sau...2Stk und noch ein paar gute Bisse....bis jetzt beissen die Aale bei dem schlechtesten Wetter gut und bei dem eigentlich besten Aalwetter gar nicht.......verrückt wie das Wetter im Moment!


 
ja so sieht es aus. bekannter und ich gestern auch los, wetter war genial und nicht ein bisschen bewegung #c


----------



## acidbrain (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War mit meinem Sohn zum Kindertag an ´ner Kiesgrube Nachtangeln. Lag sicher am Tag das er ein 85er mit 1,2kg auf Tauwurm fing und ich mit selber Methode & Köder leer ausging.
War sein erster in der Grösse & freu mich für ihn... #6


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juni 2012)

Na dann mal Petri an den Kleinen zum Großen!


----------



## Benni1987 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hier an der elbe läufts wie sau!N arbeitskollege war jetzt vier tage hintereinander los und hatte jeden tag zwischen drei und acht aale.Kleinster war ca. 50 der rest ab 70-89cm!!Interessant ist das sie erst ab 3 stunden nach gezeitenwechsel,also bei "schwacher" strömung, anfangen zu beissen.Alle kommen auf wurm.Auf köfi und krabbe geht garnichts!Dieses wochenende gehe ich auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,

letzte Woche Freitag mal wieder am DEK in Gelmer gewesen. Nach den Mengenmäßig guten Nächten im Mittelland mal wieder Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber auch interessant.  

Den kompletten Bericht gibt es hier:

http://aalbusters.de/AngelnAktuell.html


----------



## karpspezi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,letzte Nacht ,trotz optimaler Bedingungen schöööön abgeschneidert,muss wohl auf vermeindlich schlechtes Wetter warten,dieses Thema wurde ja hier auch schon angerissen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,letzte Nacht ,trotz optimaler Bedingungen schöööön abgeschneidert,muss wohl auf vermeindlich schlechtes Wetter warten,dieses Thema wurde ja hier auch schon angerissen.Grüsse aus Vorpommern


 
mir erging es genauso . wieder nix.#d das nächste mal stellungswechsel. wo sind sie nur ? einfach zu gross unser see.


----------



## Fräddy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letze Nacht nur ein 68cm Aal gefangen dachte eigl bei dem Wetter und der stelle würde mehr gehen...aber leider war es nicht so und leider darf mann nur bis 23.00 Angel bei uns am See.


----------



## Lümmy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wir haben auch bis 1:30 Uhr zu zweit ordentlich abgeschneidert letzte Nacht....


----------



## karpspezi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,juhu,letzte Nacht endlich wieder einen Aal ,leider nur 40 cm,der hat mir promt versprochen in 5 Jahren wieder nach mir zu schauen,welch eine Aussicht(lach).Frage mich wo die Spezis des vergangenen Jahres alle sind,nur wenige der alten Nachtschwärmer dieses jahr am Start?Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Brutzel (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,juhu,letzte Nacht endlich wieder einen Aal ,leider nur 40 cm,der hat mir promt versprochen in 5 Jahren wieder nach mir zu schauen,welch eine Aussicht(lach).Frage mich wo die Spezis des vergangenen Jahres alle sind,nur wenige der alten Nachtschwärmer dieses jahr am Start?Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:



Petri^^ in 14 Tagen bin ich auch mal wieder auf meiner Heimatinsel Usedom...2 Wochen Urlaub...hoffe in der Peene bzw Achterwasser läuft der Aal.Heute werde ich mal hier im Stausee ansitzen...Wetter ist ja Aaltechnisch  super..wind reichlich und laue 20grad|supergri


----------



## benjamin88 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hi
Ich wahr am Samstag auf aal
1. um 18.30 mit 82cm
2. um 21.30 mit 77cm
3. um 21.45 mit 78cm

so kann es weitergehen :vik:
Gruß Ben


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Am Samstag Abend gab es im Mittelland einen 67er und 3 kleine die mal noch was werden wollen. Tolle Bedingungen und unglaublich viele Bisse. Vermute allerdings auch, dass viel Weißfischaktivitäten dabei waren.


----------



## Gian98 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

FETTES PETRI an euch allen.Ich hoffe ich kann dem nächst auch einen Aal erwischen.


----------



## Seefi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Petri,juhu,letzte Nacht endlich wieder einen Aal ,leider nur 40 cm,der hat mir promt versprochen in 5 Jahren wieder nach mir zu schauen,welch eine Aussicht(lach).Frage mich wo die Spezis des vergangenen Jahres alle sind,nur wenige der alten Nachtschwärmer dieses jahr am Start?Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


 
ich habe dieses jahr leider nicht mehr ganz so viel zeit wie letztes jahr und muss auch dazu sagen das an den seen wo ich immer angele noch nicht viel geht, bzw. die beisszeiten sind im vergleich zum gleichen vorjahreszeitraum um 1-2 stunden nach hinten gerutscht welches wiederrum zum punkt der wenigen zeit führt  nichtsdestotrotz bin ich optimistisch da ich bald 2x2 wochen urlaub habe


----------



## Backfire (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ist das schon ein Breitkopf? Der sieht doch recht breit aus.







Hatte 3 Grundeln im Magen.


----------



## marcus7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hey, Petri zu dem schönen Aal! Schaut richtig schön "gelb" aus.

Kann man sicher schon als Breitkopf zählen, gibt aber auch Formen mit noch breiterem Kopf/Maul.

lg


----------



## karpspezi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Seefi schrieb:


> ich habe dieses jahr leider nicht mehr ganz so viel zeit wie letztes jahr und muss auch dazu sagen das an den seen wo ich immer angele noch nicht viel geht, bzw. die beisszeiten sind im vergleich zum gleichen vorjahreszeitraum um 1-2 stunden nach hinten gerutscht welches wiederrum zum punkt der wenigen zeit führt  nichtsdestotrotz bin ich optimistisch da ich bald 2x2 wochen urlaub habe



Petri,schön von dir zu hören,ich hoffe das sich noch einige Aktiven des vergangenen Jahres hier melden,war eine lustige Truppe und immer sehr informativ für alle auf dieser Seite.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## karpspezi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hey, Petri zu dem schönen Aal! Schaut richtig schön "gelb" aus.
> 
> Kann man sicher schon als Breitkopf zählen, gibt aber auch Formen mit noch breiterem Kopf/Maul.
> 
> lg



So isset.....


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich hatte vor 2 Tagen auch meinen ersten Aal an Land gezogen. Eigentlich auf Karpfen unterwegs gewesen mit der klassischen Methode auf Pose und als Köder Mais und Made. Diesen kleinen hat es wohl auch ganz gut gemundet. Frauchen ganz schnell noch ein Foto gemacht und dann ab zurück denn mit 43cm war er ein bisschen zu klein. Trotzdem sehr gefreut über diesen netten Beifang. #6


----------



## Reiti no.1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal von gestern Nacht:


----------



## Emporio1402 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Zwei schöne Aale, 66cm und 85cm. Als beifang gab es 3 Waller 30-45cm, 3 Brassen, eine 65cm und Barsche.
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/2167/img20120627035745.jpg


http://img707.*ih.us/img707/7320/img20120627045310.jpg


----------



## Seefi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri allen fängern. wirklich schöne aale mit bei.
bei mir gabs gestern außer zwei heftigen bissen mit ausbleibendem erfolg leider nichts zu vermelden. nächste woche gehts dann los. urlaub |rolleyes


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri an alle Aalfänger 
Wir konnten auch wieder einen 58er verhaften:vik:
und dann der Superfang vom Männe :l
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/j5kg-i-6f49-jpg.html


----------



## Aalbubi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

gestern jeden 2 Biss verpatzt da ich zum ersten mal so wirklich mit Pose auf Aal war, konnte jedoch 3 fangen.
Wie lange wartet ihr eigentlich ab bis ihr mit Pose anschlägt? 
Wenn die Pose ungefähr 5-10 Sekunden unter Wasser ist schlage ich an, jedoch sitzt der Haken danach sehr tief.


----------



## Der-Graf (1. Juli 2012)

@Corinna: Was bitte ist das?!


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Das ist ein Bienenschwarm,mein männe war hin und weg angeln war nicht mehr wichtig.Die Weiber haben jetzt ein neues Eigenheim:vik:Noch schöner war die Heimfahrt mit dem teil:q
#h


----------



## Manne83 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Corinna68
bekomme dein Bild nicht auf, sagt mir immer "Seiten-Ladefehler"

@Aalbubi
wenn ich mit Pose Angel, mache ich das Vorfach kürzer und nen 6er Haken dran 
die Pose gut aus tariert und so einstellen das sie fast liegt 
den Wurm ziehe ich entweder mit der Nadel auf den Haken oder 3-4 Wurm Stücke dran
ja und mit dem warten musst du rum Probieren, mal muss man lange warten und mal Schlucken sie ihn gleich und ziehen weiter
dadurch das das Vorfach kürzer ist erkennt man recht früh wenn sich was tut


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Monnsum
Komisch#c|kopfkrat
@Aalbubi
Wattwurmnadel nennt sich das Teil,und funktioniert sehr gut ein super Tipp von Monnsum vor allem können die Weißfische nicht so schnell deinen Tauwurm klauen.
Manschmal schlucken sie manschmal nicht #c
Du fängst und das ist doch gut:q
#h


----------



## Aalbubi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

vielen dank für die Tipps. Ich habe schon mit vorfächern geangelt die max. 60 cm lang sind und mit 6er Haken. Tauwürmer halbiere ich immer und packe sie als gebündeltes drauf. Scheint so als ob ich für das Posenangeln ein gefühl aufbauen muss. Viel spannender als mit der Grundbleimontage 
MfG
Aalbubi


----------



## eric02 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> gestern jeden 2 Biss verpatzt da ich zum ersten mal so wirklich mit Pose auf Aal war, konnte jedoch 3 fangen.
> Wie lange wartet ihr eigentlich ab bis ihr mit Pose anschlägt?
> Wenn die Pose ungefähr 5-10 Sekunden unter Wasser ist schlage ich an, jedoch sitzt der Haken danach sehr tief.



drei aale sind doch ein gutes ergebnis.ich persönlich warte meist etwas länger,habe festgestellt das die pose wieder hochkommt und kurz danach wieder abtaucht und dann anfängt zu wandern.meistens hängt der fisch dann auch.war zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> gestern jeden 2 Biss verpatzt da ich zum ersten mal so wirklich mit Pose auf Aal war, konnte jedoch 3 fangen.
> Wie lange wartet ihr eigentlich ab bis ihr mit Pose anschlägt?
> Wenn die Pose ungefähr 5-10 Sekunden unter Wasser ist schlage ich an, jedoch sitzt der Haken danach sehr tief.



Ich finde das ist ganz unterschiedlich, da ich meist mit einem dicken Tauwurm oder auch mal 2 fische warte ich mindestens 30sec. Viele Aale haben dan den Haken richtig tief drin, doch es ist auch schon passiert das der Haken ganz vorne im Maul war


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Samstag Abend im Mittelland gab es neben ein bisschen Weißfisch mal wieder einen verirrten Zander auf DB Wurm. Dazu diese beiden Schlangen. Es läuft...


----------



## thomas1 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

gestern werra 6 aale :m:m:m


----------



## börnie (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

...konnte aus Zeitgründen erst 2x los in diesem Jahr..:c

Vorgestern hat es diesen 82er gebracht. Müritz, Rotauge.

Mal sehen ob ich 2012 die Metermarke knacken kann ...|rolleyes

http://img827.*ih.us/img827/6933/272012aal.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

gestern nen 70er Aal gefangen, aber beisen tun die richtig vorsichtig ständiges auf und ab des einhängebissanzeigers, mal kucken ob sie am donnerstag beisfreudiger sind


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

bin heute auch mal los gewesen. 17:30 - 20:30 .beim Barsch geht es langsam los. die möve sticht. leider nur 3 kleinere 20 cm erwischt, die wieder schwimmen dürfen. ein netter beifang beim abendbrot um ca 19 uhr ein 70er Aal an der toten rute auf tauwurm / bienenmade.


----------



## karpspezi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,Schneider,Schneider,Schneider,Schneider,seid 2 Wochen nur SCH:::,langsam nerven mich die Biester.Grüsse aus Voepommern#:


----------



## sipo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mir geht genauso karpspezi bin derzeit an der peene unterwegens und nichts bis heute naja mal schauen ob es jetzt samstag klappt kleine frage von mir wie angelt ihr mit offenen bügel oder offener bremse
?


----------



## karpspezi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,moin Sipo,ich bevorzuge Posenmontage,wenn Grundmontage ,dann mit Tiroler Hölzchen und Freilaufrolle,den Freilauf so sensiebel wie möglich,wenn es die Situation verlangt dann gebe ich 1-2 Meter noch zusätzlich dazu .Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## sipo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ok freilaufrollen besitze ich noch nicht nur normale spinrollen das heißt wohl investieren oder hat jemand eine andere Idee


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

sagt mal, kumpel hat mich gerade angerufen. er sitzt an der sude ( Fluss ) neben der elbe. er sagt ihm fressen die wollandkraben permanent den wurm ab. was kann er dagegen machen ?


----------



## sipo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

die krabbe als köder nehmen funzt gut


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



sipo schrieb:


> die krabbe als köder nehmen funzt gut


 
ich reiche das mal so weiter


----------



## karpspezi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



sipo schrieb:


> ok freilaufrollen besitze ich noch nicht nur normale spinrollen das heißt wohl investieren oder hat jemand eine andere Idee



Bremse lose geht auch,ist beim Anhieb nur ein wenig fummelig


----------



## sipo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



karpspezi schrieb:


> Bremse lose geht auch,ist beim Anhieb nur ein wenig fummelig


 

danke aber ich denke das klappt schon :vik:


----------



## Simp (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Einfach nen Schnurclip kaufen oder noch billiger nen Gummiband und dann die Schnur drunter, Bügel auf, fertig! Funktioniert meistens besser als der Freilauf. :m

Grüße


----------



## erwinio (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



sipo schrieb:


> die krabbe als köder nehmen funzt gut


 

.. auch um weitere Wollhandkabben zu fangen. Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, daß sich die Biester nicht gegenseitig fressen - dem ist aber ganz und gar nicht so #d. Ihre zerteilten Artgenossen munden den Krabben mindestens genauso, wie Wurm und Köfi.


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bin gerade wieder zurück vom Rhein und Habe drei Aale75,65,+ Schnipel so wie drei Rotaugen und einen 540g Barsch gefangen. 
So wie Früher war das Aal angeln nun nicht mit Vadder aber sie sind noch da.:vik:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hi,

der Freitagabend war wieder mal ein sehr erfolgreicher Angeltag. 
Es ging schon sehr gut los in der Dämmerung, zuerst hatte ich einen Zander und dann noch einen kleinen Waller.
Wo es dann dunkel war hat meine besser Hälfte den ersten Aal ( 65cm ) und danach konnte ich mit eine 70 cm Aal nachlegen.
Nach kurzer Zeit legte meine Frau mit einen 68 cm Aal nach und bei mir war dann erst mal tote Hose.
So gegen 23.00 Uhr hatte ich ein leichtes zupfen an der Pose und dann kam der hammer abzug, anhieb, hängt.
Zuerst dachte ich das es ein Karpfen war, weil er gleich richtung Rand marschierte und abzog.
Die Gegenwehr war schon enorm und dann sah ich den angehenten Karpfen, es war ein riesen Aal, hoffentlich schlitzt der mir nicht aus.Meine Frau hat dann gekeschert und dann sahen wir das Rohr. Wahnsinn |bigeyes.







Das was ich in der Hand halte ist 87 cm lang und 1250g schwer.







Zum Vergleich, der eine Aal ist 70 cm und 480 g schwer und der andere 87 cm und 1250g schwer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri, feine Schlangen. Da freut sich der Aalangler.


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zum Aal |wavey:

Ist der Aal aus einem See? 
Der ist nämlich schon über blank und nicht abgewandert. oder|kopfkrat
 So sehen alle großen Aale bei uns im See aus.
Bei uns im Unterrhein fängt man zur Zeit nur grüne Aale und wenn die Blankaale kommen ist angelverbot. :c
Wie ist das bei euch? habt ihr auch eine Saison?


----------



## Nils_Buxtehude (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

moin allerseits...

was benutzt ihr für köder beim aal??


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Nils_Buxtehude schrieb:


> moin allerseits...
> 
> was benutzt ihr für köder beim aal??



:m *Tauwurm *#6

Es fängt der Wurm nur wenn er noch am Haken hängt.

Bei uns am Rhein gibt es viele Wurm Diebe.

Nr 1 Die Grundel
Nr 2 Wasserasseln ( habe ich ausprobiert mit Wurm Eimer Wasserasseln ) 
Nr 3 Krabben

Gegenmittel: Alle 30 min kontrolle, 20 Würmer pro Nacht.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gefangen wurden die Aale in einem Fluß und als Köder wurde Tauwurm verwendet.


----------



## Nils_Buxtehude (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



lsski schrieb:


> :m *Tauwurm *#6
> 
> Es fängt der Wurm nur wenn er noch am Haken hängt.
> 
> ...



also ich hatte folgendes... meine Würmer waren immer regelrecht zerfetzt, wo ich sie wieder reingeholt hab... ein Anzeichen auf Aal? oder Krabbe?? leider hat kein Fisch gehakt...


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Nils_Buxtehude schrieb:


> also ich hatte folgendes... meine Würmer waren immer regelrecht zerfetzt, wo ich sie wieder reingeholt hab... ein Anzeichen auf Aal? oder Krabbe?? leider hat kein Fisch gehakt...




Zerfetzt Wurm = Krabbe  
Haken weg :m  Schlaue Krabbe 

Wenn alles nicht hilft Den Haken in ein Plastikrohr verstecken den Aal kümmert es nicht und die Krabben kommen nicht drann.
Wasserasseln schon!

Übrigens sind Wasserasseln die hauptspeise von unseren Aalen hier am Rhein. ( Die sind voll davon)
Ich habe mal eine Wurzel aus dem Wasser gezogen da waren 500 oder mehr Wasserasseln drinn als ich die auf dem Ufer toten Tiere entdeckte habe ich mit diesen angefüttert und auf Tauwurm überduchschnittlich gefangen..


----------



## Meteraal (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich war auch mal wieder los... meine beiden bisher größten Aale mit 90 und 88 cm in einer Nacht im Schwedenurlaub... und ja, an dem See ist das Angeln auf Aal noch erlaubt...




und Tschüss...:m


----------



## tobi82m (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Also ich war gestern an der Oder und was soll ich sagen es gab nix wirklich gar nix.
Und auf Fischfetzen hatte ich zwar bisse aber immer wenn ich kontrolle gemacht habe war der fetzen immer nur ausgelutscht bin mit meinem latein am ende.
UNd auf wurm gabs zwar bis 20 uhr bisse aber danach war tote hose kein supfer mehr nix ist zum heulen zur Zeit.


mfg 

Ps solangsam such ich schon bei youtube nach AALvideos damit ich überhaupt weis wie einer aussieht


----------



## karpspezi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri mir geht es auch so,nun schon das 3. Wochenende ohne Aal,Trickkiste ist leer.So wie ich am See bin verschwinden alle Aale in ihren Löchern(lach).Aalvidios ist ne gute Idee.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## mathei (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

konnte freitagnacht nen 57er Aal erwischen. 




hatte mir ein kleines seerosenfeld als spot ausgesucht.


----------



## boardsurfer (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,
komischerweise beißen bei uns die aale immoment besser am tag als in der nacht. hab heute gegen 13 und gegen 14 jeweils einen fangen können. 55 und 62 cm. gestern nacht ging garnix. beide auf wurm. 
petri


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Die spinnen die Aale |uhoh:, heute Nachmittag einen gut 3pfündigen auf 2 Boilies gefangen:q.

Für Bilder folgenden Thread gucken:
(kann net doppelt hochladen)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151114&page=496


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern mit Schwiegervater zum Aalangeln.   

Bis 00.30 Uhr nicht einen Biss :c,ich dachte das kann nicht wahr sein. Dieses Jahr gestaltet sich die Aal-Jagd als sehr schwierig, warum auch immer #c. 

Köder war Tauwurm und ganzer Köderfisch.


----------



## Simp (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Aale |uhoh:, heute Nachmittag einen gut 3pfündigen auf 2 Boilies gefangen:q.
> 
> Für Bilder folgenden Thread gucken:
> (kann net doppelt hochladen)
> ...




Der wahre Aalflüsterer fängt halt mit allem Aale! :vik:


----------



## heuki1983 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hm, keine ahnung was da los ist bei euch...
War letzte woche mal los an der Elbe und hab 3 Stück gehabt.
Aber alle nur 50-55 ;(

Schwimmen alle wieder, die sollen noch bissel wachsen die Kollegen #6


----------



## Slick (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Aale |uhoh:, heute Nachmittag einen gut 3pfündigen auf 2 Boilies gefangen:q.
> 
> Für Bilder folgenden Thread gucken:
> (kann net doppelt hochladen)
> ...



Petri zum Aal

Eventuell Futtermangel oder hast du fischige Boilies benutzt.:q


Grüße


----------



## marcus7 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Simp schrieb:


> Der wahre Aalflüsterer fängt halt mit allem Aale! :vik:



jetzt werd ich aber rot.
Spaß 

@ Slick:
Hehe auf gar keinen Fall Futtermangel bei dem See. Und der Aal war auch sehr fett.
Hab selbstgemachte Fischmurmeln benutzt, trotzdem ist mir das in vielen Jahren (fast) reinen Karpfenangelns noch nie passiert und auch niemandem im Bekanntenkreis.

Naja ist halt angeln, man weiß nie so 100%ig was passiert. Und das ist auch gut so.

lg


----------



## FrankL80 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Werde es heute auch mal probieren...ob der Aal läuft.
War dieses jahr noch gar nicht los. also die Ruten entstauben.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@marcus7

Sau geiler Aal, Petri. Und dazu noch diese außergewöhnliche fangmethode  da würde ich mich nochmal doppelt freuen also ohnehin schon...


----------



## Quady1 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Habe mal eine Fage an die Aal-Experten. ;-)
Der Wetterbericht sagt nur regen an, für die nächsten Tage *beeinflusst das beißverhalten der Aale ?* 

Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht,dumm ist nur,wer nicht fragt


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Quady1 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Fage an die Aal-Experten. ;-)
> Der Wetterbericht sagt nur regen an, für die nächsten Tage *beeinflusst das beißverhalten der Aale ?*
> 
> Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht,dumm ist nur,wer nicht fragt



Natürlich kann das Wetter auch das Beissverhalten der Aale beeinflussen. Ob das tatsächlich dann der Fall ist, bekommt man nur am Wasser zu spüren. Ich habe schon bei Frost, Schnee Vollmond und Ostwind, also schlimmste Voraussetzungen, Aal gefangen, bin dafür in manch schwülwarmer Gewitternacht als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.

Regen ist nach meinen Erfahrungen nur eine Nebenerscheinung. Eine Verschlechterung konnte ich anhand dieser Wettereigenschaft bisher nicht feststellen. Ich bin sogar der Meinung das ein bisschen Wind und Regen bei angemessenen Temperaturen beste Voraussetzungen zum Fang der Schlangen sind.


----------



## Quady1 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Also in schwülwarmen Nächten war ich 5x Schneider,|kopfkrat nun da es sich jetzt abgekült hat vieleicht beisen sie wieder besser. Aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage.Nur bei regen war ich |kopfkrat am krübeln werde es wohl doch heute abend probieren.
|wavey:


----------



## Manne83 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

der Meinung bin ich auch... 
man kann nie sagen heute sind die besten Witterung´s  Bedingungen und ich fange welche
einfach raus an´s Wasser und ausprobieren
es gibt eh nicht´s besseres um richtig ab zu schalten


----------



## Quady1 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Die besten Monate für Aal,sind ja meiner Meinung nach Mai,Juni,Juli,Aug. Da kann doch nicht`s mehr schief gehn :m


----------



## Torti240 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo,

Am Montag und Dienstag auch mal seid langen endlich mal wieder bei uns an der Agger ( Vereinsgewässer ) Angeln gewesen abends..

Montag hatte ich einen knapp 55 cm auf Tauwurm,

Und Dienstag dann nen 81 cm , ca. 1,3 kg schweren Aal auf einen Mais, Maden Mix... 

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Eichelfritte (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Oh man, zur Agger würd ich ungefähr 2 Minuten zu Fuß brauchen. Aber leider ist mein Hausgewässer in Lohmar fest in Kölner Hand. Bescheuert sowas!


----------



## rütti (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hallo zusammen!
ich fahre nächste Woche mit meinem 12 jährigen Sohn für 4 Tage zum Dornumer Siel. Wir würden gerne im Siel auf Aal angeln! Kann uns jemand Tipps geben, wir kommen vom Niederrhein. Wir sind das erste mal in Ostfriesland und würden uns über Ratschläge sehr freuen. (wie läuft es bei Euch zur Zeit) Gruß Rütti und Sohn


----------



## Nordsee (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich habe diese Nacht am DHK mit meinem Kumpel insgesamt 3 Aale gefangen.
1 untermaßiger auf Schnecke
1 Breitkopf (65cm) auf Wurmbündel
1 Spitzkopf (52cm) auf Made Caster Wurm Bienenmade (einfach alles drangeklatscht


----------



## rütti (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hallo Nordsee
habt ihr die ganze Nacht geangelt? Wie siehts aus am besten mit Leuchtpose am Ufer? Und geht besser Wurm oder Köfi? Sind die aale auch im hellen zu erwischen ca. ab 20 uhr? Wie breit ist das Siel? Ich weis viele Fragen aber danke schon mal im voraus .
Gruß rütti


----------



## rütti (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hallo zusammen!
kann mir und meinem Sohn noch jemand Tipps zum Aalangeln (ostfriesland dornumersiel) oder plattfischangeln dort in der Nordsee geben. 
Gruß rütti


----------



## Carp-MV (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Neben einigen schönen anderen Fängen konnte ich diesen schönen 64er Aal heute Nacht um 2.30Uhr verhaften. Köder war ein Mistwurm und die Montage war ne Laufpose....


----------



## Quady1 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

#q*Ich fordere die Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Pflicht zur einer Prüfung* *für jeden Angler!!!*


----------



## Corinna68 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Fordere lieber die Abschaffung der Elektrofischerei,welche mehr Schaden in unseren Gewässern macht,als nutzen .Die Prüfung vermittelt den Neulingen schließlich auch wichtige Sachen,welche diese zur Ausübung des Angelsports benötigen,
Oder fordere die Exikution der jenigen welche sich Sportsfreunde nennen und Mülloasen nach ihrem Angelausflug an unseren Gewässern hinterlassen ,siehe neues Angelverbot im Rostocker Fischereihafen.Diese Dreckschweine gehören nicht ans Wasser denn sie schädigen uns alle.


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



> Fordere lieber die Abschaffung der Elektrofischerei,welche mehr  Schaden in unseren Gewässern macht,als nutzen .Die Prüfung vermittelt  den Neulingen schließlich auch wichtige Sachen,welche diese zur Ausübung  des Angelsports benötigen,
> Oder fordere die Exikution der jenigen welche sich Sportsfreunde nennen  und Mülloasen nach ihrem Angelausflug an unseren Gewässern hinterlassen  ,siehe neues Angelverbot im Rostocker Fischereihafen.Diese Dreckschweine  gehören nicht ans Wasser denn sie schädigen uns alle.


Dreckschweine sind meistens geprüfte Angler. Prüfung vermittelt den Neulingen wichtige Sachen? Zum Beispiel wichtige Praxis? Nicht wirklich....^^

Aber egal das ist meine Signatur und nicht als Grundlage für eine Diskussion in diesen Thread gedacht. Dafür gibt es ein Thread wo man gerne seine Meinung schreiben kann zu dieser Thematik oder ansonsten gibt es auch noch die PN Funktion..... ;-)

Thread zum Thema hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Also bleibt hier bitte beim Thema. Hier geht es um Aalfänge 2012 und nicht um meine Signatur!


----------



## Paxcom (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Recht hat er.


----------



## harrystephan (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin, moin!

Gestern Nacht bis zum Gewitter von 00:30 h bis 02:00 h außer ein paar Kaulis nix; aber danach wollten noch 3 wohlgenährte hungrige Aale (1 x 74 cm, 1 x 65 cm, 1 x 64 cm) mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 2100 gr. mit.

Gut das ich nicht vor dem Gewitter gekniffen und eingepackt habe!

Petri...


----------



## karpspezi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,nach langer Durststrecke gestern Nacht endlich wieder mal 3 Aale überlistet.Wetter war recht ungemühtlich,Wind aus südwest,4,in Böhen 5,Temperatur nur 10 Grd.Gebissen,2 auf Tauwurm,58 u.60 cm und einer auf Köfi,70 cm.Grüsse aus Vorpommern#:


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ Aalzheimer,

hast `ne PN.


----------



## Meteraal (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin, 

letzte Nacht noch einen 66er Aal.





Kurios war, dass der Aal nach dem Biss auf Köfi (kleiner Barsch) in die Richtung meiner 2. Pose zog, wo ich als Köder einen Wurm gefischt habe. Beide Posen waren direkt nebeneinander, wobei nur die Köfi-Pose unter Wasser war, die Wurmpose tanzte nur ein wenig rum...
Ende vom Lied war, der Aal hat sich den Köfi und den Wurm reingezogen... beide Vorfächer hingen im Maul...ein Fisch auf 2 verschieden Köder, dass hatte ich noch nie...




Eigentlich doch ein Beweis dafür, dass die Fische keinen Schmerz verspüren, wenn sie den Haken im Maul haben. Welcher Fisch setzt schon die Nahrungsaufnahme fort, wenn er enorme Schmerzen hat? Was meint Ihr dazu?


Goodbye...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letzte Woche Donnerstag gab es im MLK 4 Schleicher in für diesen Kanal ordentlichen Größen (62,64,68,70cm). Nicht mal ein Untermaßiger dabei. Um 01:00 Uhr musste ich leider einpacken weil ich Freitag arbeiten musste.


----------



## Fun Fisher (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> letzte Nacht noch einen 66er Aal.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche hatte ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen auch bein Aalangeln. Verrückt diese Viecher |kopfkrat


----------



## Harry84 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche hatte ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen auch bein Aalangeln. Verrückt diese Viecher |kopfkrat


 
Hi,

war das nicht letztes oder vorletztes Jahr? Das hattest du doch auch gepostet, oder? Schon komisch die Schlängler... Da angelt man z.B. mit offenem Bügel weil ja der Widerstand beim Biss zu groß sein könnte und andere widerrum wandern mit der Montage im Maul zum nächsten Köder...und fressen fröhlich weiter...

Gruß und Petri


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aber zimperlich sind sie manchmal wirklich nicht.
Ich hatte vor reichlich 14 Tagen auf meiner Raubfischangel, welche eigentlich weit draußen auf Hacht und Co im Mittelwasser mit einer etwa Handlangen Plötze auslag, Nachmittags gegen 15 Uhr einen merkwürdigen Biss. Um einen Hecht konnte es sich augenmerklich nicht handeln. 
Angelandet wurde dann ein Breitkopfaal, etwa 70 cm lang. Er hing sauber an den beiden Drillingen. War für mich schon ein besonderer Fang.


----------



## Lennox (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bei uns sind die Aale zurzeit ziemlich vorsichtig. Ich angle an der Saale bei Saal.
Sie nehmen kurz denn Wurm ziehen kurz ab und lassen wieder los.
keine ahnung warum. konnte trotzdem dieses jahr vier überlisten. 73cm und 800g. 82 und 920g. 88cm und 1250g und der längste mit 94cm und 1550g.


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Kurzbericht
Gerade vom Nachtangeln zurück,Von 20 Uhr bis 23,15Uhr nichts
danach auf Wachsmottenmaden ein run zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Wels von 110cm.Dann bis zum MorgenTotentanz.Dann
von 5,30 bis 8,00Uhr 2 schöne Aale 76cm 84cm und ein Zander von 75cm alles auf Köfis verrücktes Jahr|wavey:


----------



## tobi82m (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Schön und wo warzt ihr ich will heut abend mit dem boot los und richtung OderbergerSee, hab mir vorhin schnell noch paar bienenmaden geholt und würmer von der mühle paar köfis geangelt und nun sollte es doch auch irgendwann mal klappen mit nem aal


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Kennste den durchstich zu den beiden seen dahinter der erste davon ist ne g....Sache ....aber vorsicht vor den grünen
aber sonst ganz gute stelle letzte hälfte zum hebewerk aber weiter reinfahren als offizell erlaubt|kopfkratsonst mußte zu weit werfen schlecht zu erklären lesen zu viele mit welche mitunter nichts mit angeln zu tun haben#6


----------



## tobi82m (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

du meinst bestimmt richtung liepe und dann den ersten einstich gleich hinterm see oder grade rüber ist glaube ich ne gaststätte oder so ähnlich


----------



## tegro (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

hi leute 
war heute auch nachts unterwegs und konnte ein 59 er aal landen mein erster erfolg seit längerem wieder , bin die letzten male leer ausgegangen,
hoffe das ich bald wieder ans wasser kann
mfg 
tegro


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Nicht der größte mit seinen 73 cm - aber mit 850 g schon recht stattlich

Aus einem kleinen Bach, auf Köderfisch gefangen.


----------



## Eric A. (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo zusammen,
ware gestern am Rhein und konnte 2 Aale von 87 und 77 cm überlisten.
:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

griebnitzsee: aalmanne und ich 5 st von 50 bis 65 cm aber so was von dick hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## salvelinus71 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin!

Konnte vom Do. auf Fr. neben 2 schönen "Räucherspitzköpfchen" (61er&64er) dieses stramme Mädel mit nen fingerlangen Rotauge überlisten:vik:. 
Die gut genährte Madame hat bei 91cm die 4Pfd.-Marke|bigeyes nur knapp verfehlt. 
Ich hab den Eindruck die Aale laufen dieses Jahr wieder etwas besser als 2010-2011#6. 

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Sieht gut aus Ronny, 
petri zu der Madam.


----------



## salvelinus71 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Ronny,
> petri zu der Madam.




THX :vik: Ralf!!!


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zum tollen Blankaal#6!


----------



## mathei (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

sauber. fettes teil. petri


----------



## Bassey (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Nicht der längste, aber ziemlich dick das Teil :q


----------



## salvelinus71 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Bassey schrieb:


> Nicht der längste, aber ziemlich dick das Teil :q



Man ist der "Dickmann"...|bigeyes für seine Größe seeehr gut genährt. Petri!


----------



## Corinna68 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Das sind doch mal wieder schöne Aale #6
Ein herzliches:lPetri an alle stolzen Fänger
Es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen das es in unseren Gewässern doch noch etwas schönes zu fangen gibt:vik:
#h#h#h


----------



## Lennox (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich werde es heute mal bei uns an der saale probieren. :q


----------



## salvelinus71 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Lennox schrieb:


> Ich werde es heute mal bei uns an der saale probieren.
> 
> Viel Glück! Falls die Moskitos keinen Totalangriff geplant haben:q, kannste bestimmt die ganze Nacht im T-shirt sitzen!
> 
> Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## mathei (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ich die letzte nacht schneider. der neue spot brachte es also nicht. nun heist es weiter suchen.


----------



## salvelinus71 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin!

Keine neuen Aalfänge???|kopfkrat

Ich werd vom Fr. auf Sa. mit meinem "Großen" (7Jahre) mal auf Aal-&Zanderpirsch gehen. Wird sein erster Nachtansitz:z , habs ihm versprochen, dass wenn er Sommerferien hat und das Wetter passt, mal ne ganze Nacht mit`n Papa raus darf.

Meld mich wenn was ging. Bis dahin...|wavey:

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War am Kanal von 22 - 3 Uhr morgens auf Aal. Einer der deprimierendsten Angeltage in meiner Karriere. Um die 10 Bisse, davon die Hälfte von Krebsen. 4 Fische in der Steinpackung verloren obwohl ich Abstand zur Steinpackung gelassen habe und mit Pose fischte. Am Ende nur einen Zander gefangen. Einen Tag zuvor hatte ich einen Aal (nur 50cm) und einen weiteren auch verloren.


----------



## Aalfighter (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,
Ich war gestern am Vereinsee und konnte fast die Meter Marke knacken ein paar Millimeter haben gefehlt:r Der kleinere Dicki hatte etwa 80cm







Alles auf Tauwurm, auf Köfi ist mir noch ein guter entwischt als er sich  am Ufer im Holz fetgesetzt hat und sich so lösen konnte. Beiszeit war  so von 24-4 Uhr

Sehr interresant war das der Dicke etwa 20 Nacktschnecken im Magen  hatte. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit direkt am Ufer schlürfende Geräusche  gehört dachte dabei aber eher an Karpfen oder Schleien. Da ich den Aal  direkt am Ufer in etwa 10 cm tiefen Wasser gefangen habe überlege ich  jetzt ob es Aale waren die sich die Schnecken vom Ufer geholt haben. Was  meint ihr?
Gruß frank


----------



## Gilbert (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

woher sonst?
du weisst ja jetzt was du zu tun hast


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Gilbert schrieb:


> woher sonst?
> du weisst ja jetzt was du zu tun hast



Ich schnack mal mit Oma, ihr dürft bestimmt in ihrem Garten welche sammeln...:m


----------



## Gone Fishing (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Aalfighter schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sehr interresant war das der Dicke etwa 20 Nacktschnecken im Magen  hatte.



Hi,
waren das schwarze, gestreifte oder rote Schnecken, falls du das noch erkennen konntest?
|wavey:


----------



## salvelinus71 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Aalfighter:* R E S P E K T !!!*#6

Das mit Nacktschnecken habe ich schon des Öfteren gehört und ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich diese kleinen "Schleimis" mal als Köder teste.
Ich glaub auf http://www.aalfreunde.de/ gelesen zu haben, dass hauptsächlich die schwarzen Nackedeis gehen.

Auch habe ich bei meinen letzten Aalansitz diese schlürfenden Schmatzgeräusche am Schilfgürtel fast vor meinen Füßen vernommen. Ich habe den Eindruck, die Aale lassen sich die jungen Schleien z.Zt. schmecken.

Naja bin mal gespannt was heute Abend/Nacht geht, Hauptsache die Gewitter werden nicht allzu heftig, bin ja mit meinem Sohnemann unterwegs. Aber Gewitter spielt uns ja eigentlich beim Aalangeln in die Karten.

Bis dahin und ein fängiges WE wünsch ich!

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## The_Pitbull (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hi ich geh heute Abend auch zum Aal Pöddern.Hoffe das Gewitter wird nicht zu heftig.Aber ist ja bestes Wetter um die Schleicher zu Verhaften.Werd euch morgen mal Berichten ok.Wünsche allen Petrie Heil|wavey:LG Pitti


----------



## Fischie01 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Heute Abend geht es bei mir auch raus....Das Wetter ist einfach ein Muss für AALBerichte dann auch  Lg


----------



## Backfire (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Huhu|wavey:,

ein kleiner Bericht vom gestrigen Tag, den ich heute morgen eigentlich so in meinem Lieblings-Computerforum gepostet hatte.

Aber es kommt ja auch ein Aal drin vor, so hab ich mir gedacht, ich stell ihn hier auch mal rein.

Vorhin nach Hause gekommen. Gestern hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Dachgeschosswohnung und Main. Es ist zwar nicht wirklich erfolgversprechend sich Mittags an den Fluss zu setzen, aber unter einem 3m-Schirm, mit zwischenzeitlichen Fußbädern ließ sich die Hitze halbwegs aushalten. 





Den Nacken habe ich mir trotz Schirm dann doch verbrannt.
Damit mir nicht langweilig wurde, habe ich mit der Bolo ein paar Rotaugen gestippt.





Am späten Nachmittag habe ich kurz was gegessen, geduscht und meine Sachen fürs Nachtangeln gepackt. Endlich mal eine Nacht in der man nicht bibbernd und mit dem innigen inneren Wunsch nach Glühwein in den Stuhl gekrümelt im Regen sitzen musste.
Um 19:00Uhr war ich mit meinem Chef verabredet. War ja klar, daß er nicht kommt. Ich hab bis jetzt keinen Schimmer wo der abgeblieben ist. Ich glaub ich muss den gleich mal anrufen.
Na gut, hab ich mich halt alleine fertiggemacht.





Was für eine schöne Nacht. Die erste in diesem "Sommer". Sternenklar, und so warm, daß ich erst um 2:30Uhr einen Pulli übergezogen habe. 
Eigentlich darf man sich ja bei Sternschnuppen was wünschen, aber auch nach zehnmaliger Wiederholung hat Petrus das mit dem "personal best" Aal nicht so ganz hinbekommen. Es gab nur einen, und eigentlich hatte ich mir ja einen größeren gewünscht, aber auch der wird schmecken.





In der Morgendämmerung konnte ich dann noch den Aufgang von Jupiter und Venus beobachten (auf dem Bild sieht man nur die Venus, da meine Kamera nicht für solche Fotos gemacht ist, bzw. ich nicht so gut damit umgehen kann, als daß bessere Bilder dabei herauskämen).





Gegen 5:00Uhr habe ich dann so langsam zusammengepackt. Fische waren keine mehr zu erwarten, und ich hatte plötzlich ein unbändiges Verlangen nach Kaffee. 
Mein treuer Elch hat mich dann wie immer sicher nach Hause gebracht .





Tja, das macht der Backi so wenn er zuviel Freizeit hat ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri Backfire. Und so schlecht sind die Bilder nun auch nicht. Besser als ich Sie hätte machen können.

War gestern Abend auch mit einem Kumpel unterwegs. Genau wie nächsten beiden Abende. (Ist auch mal schön wenn Frau und Kinder aus dem Haus sind)
Gestern Abend hatte ich am DEK 4 Aale. 2x noch stark Ausbaufähig (Anscheinend frisch besetzt) und jeweils einen von 65 und 69cm. Kumpel hatte einen von den untermaßigen und zudem noch einen für den Kanal schönen Zander von 65. Alles in Allem war es gut. Komischerweise hatten wir die ganze Nacht viel Wind, was dazu führte das man trotz warmer Temperaturen später die Jacke überziehen musste...


----------



## carpfisherbasti (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo,
ich war in letzter Zeit oft mit der Feederrute unterwegs, abends oft bei uns am Kanal mit futterkorb und Tauwurm auf Bleie...nach einigen Bleien die oft weit über 50cm waren habe ich auch Aale gefangen leider alle nur um 50cm


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hab mal eine Frage an die Aalspezis hier.

Ich möchte morgen auch zum ersten mal Nachangeln gehen.
Habe mir überlegt meine 2 Feederruten mitzunehmen. Normalerweise habe ich ein Anti Tangle Röhrchen drauf, wo der Futterkorb befestigt ist. Da ich nicht NUR Aale fangen möchte frag ich mich ob ich in der Dämmerung den Futterkorb dranlassen soll. (Klassisches Feedern mit Tauwurm) Oder doch eher in den Abendstunden auf ein simples Birnenblei am Tangle Röhrchen wechseln sollte. Ich fische an der Hase (Fluss). An der Stelle ist es tiefer als links und rechts von mir. Sollte ich die Monatage Ufernah auslegen oder eher direkt in die Strömung. Ufernah ist es ein wenig beruhigt. 


Dankeschön :vik:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo,
Du kannst natürlich mit Futterkorb angeln, da hast du noch die Chance ne schöne Bleie oder Karpfen zu fangen wenn die aale mal nicht wollen...
Du kannst aber auch mit Bleie angeln ist eigtl. egal
Ich habe meine aale in einer bucht am rand der Strömung gefangen (kehrströmung oder so) aber eine Rute musst du am Rand aulegen da zeiehn die aale nachts entlang


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ok danke für den Tipp. Soll heißen, die Aale stören sich nicht an dem Feederfutter? Ich denke ich schmeiße dann eine Rute an die tiefste Stelle in der Mitte des Flusses mit Futterkorb. Eine am Rand zwischen zwei Seerosenfeldern mit Birnenblei. Mal gucken was besser läuft. In beiden Fällen würde ich mit Tauwurm angeln. So habe ich letzens auch meine ersten Karpfen dort gefangen.


----------



## Lennox (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Bei uns an der Saale läuft der Aal zurzeit nicht so wirklich.
habe Sonntags einen mit 60cm gefangen. Und nen schönen Barsch mit 35cm und 650g konnte ich überlisten.:m sonst halt die üblichen Beifänge: Döbel, Karausche, Rotfeder, Rotauge und Gründlinge.


----------



## Lennox (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Mit Futterkorb funkioniert gut. ich fülle die aber nicht mit futter sondern mit watte das mann für aquariumpumpen nimmt. die tränke ich dann mit lockstoff. konnte damit schon gut fangen.


----------



## anbeisser (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin ins Ruhrgebiet !

Ob mit oder ohne Futterkorb ist eigendlich wurscht.
Wichtig ist nur,das der Köder liegenbleibt.
Wenns etwas schlammig ist,würde ich mit Tiroler angeln und eine kleine Styropor-Auftriebsperle aufs Vorfach ziehen.
Versuchs ruhig auch mal mit Maden,Bienenmaden oder Katzenfutter .

Will heute oder morgen auch auf Aal in Elbnähe

Gruß aus Nord Sachsen-Anhalt (Salzwedel)
A.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hi, 

war heute Nacht los und hatte einen 52cm Aal auf Schwanzstück um 2.30uhr.Mehr ging leider nicht.Was aber besonders war es war mein kleinster Aal bisher auf Köfi:m.Und er hatte 2 Fische im Magen den unteren kann ich irgendwie nicht identifizieren?Sieht aus als wenn er Barteln hätte.


----------



## Aalfighter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren das schwarze, gestreifte oder rote Schnecken, falls du das noch erkennen konntest?
> |wavey:



Moin also die die ich noch erkennen konnte waren kleine Schwarze, die anderen konnte ich kaum erkennen war halt ein großer Haufen angedauter Schleim...


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



salvelinus71 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, die Aale lassen sich die jungen Schleien z.Zt. schmecken.


Hi,

mein letzter Aal auf den Foto hatte 2 Fische im Magen der untere davon hatte Barteln.Ich fragte mich schon was das sein könnte weil er Barteln hat.So kleine Karpfen gibt es dort nicht die vermehren sich hier quasi nirgends kenne zumindest kein Gewässer wo sie es tun.Was meinst du könnte das eine kleine Schleie sein?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Der erste Fisch sieht aus wie ein Kaulbarsch


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich würd eher kleiner Barsch sagen.Aber der untere was ist das?


----------



## Fun Fisher (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letzte Nacht von 21:00 bis 2:00 mit einem Kumpel draußen gewesen.
Herrliches Wetter, Pullover musste quasi nur als Schutz vor den Mücken angezogen werden. 
Insgesamt gab es 3 Aale, 2 Schnürsenkel und einen schönen Mitte 50er bei meinem Kumpel. Richtig schön fetter Breitkopf, selten so einen dicken Aal gesehen. Gebissen haben alle Aale auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Aalfighter (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ich würd eher kleiner Barsch sagen.Aber der untere was ist das?



Kann ne Schleie sein hatte letztens welche auf der Senke die etwa die selbe Größe hatten. Man müsste erstmal wissen wo du den Aal gefangen hast Fluss, Bach  usw. Tippe zwar auf Schleie aber es gibt viele Fische mit Barteln. Der obere könnte von der Form her auch nen kleiner Zander sein. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Slick (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@Sea-Trout

Das ist ein Gründling.Ich hatte mal einen am Haken daher weiß ich das.:q

Ich dachte bei mir es wäre eine Minibarbe.:q


Grüße


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Slick schrieb:


> @Sea-Trout
> 
> Das ist ein Gründling.Ich hatte mal einen am Haken daher weiß ich das.:q
> 
> ...


Hi,

wusste garnicht das es hier so welche gibt?Also in größer habe ich noch nie welche gesehen.Aber wer weiss was da mal reingekippt wurde.Gefangen wurde er in einem kleinen Waldsee direkt vor einem Seerosenfeld.Nacher geht es wieder los mal schauen Wetter ist heute ja etwas günstiger als letztens.


----------



## Backfire (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wenn man sich die Schwanzwurzel und die Größe im Vergleich zum Haken der beiden linken Fische betrachtet, könnten das auch Stichlinge sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,

hier mal ein kleiner Bericht vom Aalangeln aus Bremen letzte Woche:

Konnte bei 3 Ansitzen insgesamt 6 Aale mitnehmen:

2 Brataale und 4 Schöne zum Räuchen mit

59, 61 , 63 und 76cm ( 850g. ).

Alle Fische kamen auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff 

Petri Euch,

Rheinspezie. |wavey:


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war heute Nacht los und hatte einen 52cm Aal auf Schwanzstück um 2.30uhr.Mehr ging leider nicht.Was aber besonders war es war mein kleinster Aal bisher auf Köfi:m.Und er hatte 2 Fische im Magen den unteren kann ich irgendwie nicht identifizieren?Sieht aus als wenn er Barteln hätte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri Rheinspezi#6.
War gestern von  21.30uhr-4uhr los wieder gleiche Stelle wie letztens hatte alle Ruten auf Köfi draußen.Kein Aal kein Biss.Werde heute Abend nochmal los da muss doch was gehen.Hatte da früher pro Nacht eigentlich immer 1-3 Bisse auf Köfi.Werde wohl mal die Stelle wechseln.Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit Barsch als Köder?Nehme sons immer das Schwanzstück vom Rotauge oder Rotfeder bloss kriege ich einfach keine gesenkt zur Zeit nur Barsche.Irgedwie vertraue ich Barschen nicht so kann mir jemand bisschen vertrauen geben?|supergri
Macht es einen Unterschied ob Schwanzstück vom Barsch oder Rotauge,Rotfeder?Oder ist das dem Aal total egal?


----------



## Der aaldieb (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo, war gestern von 21.00 bis 00.30 los und habe 3 Aale  gefangen. 2 von ca 65cm und einen kleinen. Dazu kamen drei fehlbisse, habe nur  gemerkt das was am haken war. Die Aale sind seeeeehr vorsichtig beim beissen.:vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,

@ Schleien-Jäger 74

Sieht für mich nach Kleinbarsch aus- für Babyzander nicht langgestreckt genug und für Wels fehlt die "kaulquappenartige" Form.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

@ Sea-Trout 

Danke für´s Petri !

Ich nehme auf Aal eher selten Köfis.

Aber ich weiß von Bekannten, dass sie gerne Barsche als Köderfische nehmen - sie ziehen die mit der Ködernadel auf, so dass der Haken aus dem Maul steht ( Haken größer als bei Würmern ! )

Der Köfi wird dann knapp über Grund mit Pose serviert oder bei Wind und Strömung auf Grund gelegt.

Noch ein Tip : der Kopf wird vorher etwas "gequetscht", damit Säfte austreten.
Ein paar seitliche Einschnitte sorgen zusätzlich für Aroma 

Ohne Witz ist der Barsch ein guter Aalköder für Breitköpfe - ich würde Fingerlang bis 10cm. probieren - die Bekannten fangen da Kiloaale drauf !

Rheinspezie.

P.S: Einer meiner Aale hat einen angedauten kleinen Barsch ausgespuckt - klappt also !


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Achso, fast vergessen 

War gestern Nacht bei gelegentlichem Regen aber warmen Temperaturen am See auf Aal , eine neue Stelle testen.

Ufer flach-sandig dann eine Krautbank und etwas tiefer (um 3m.)

Da habe ich mit Pose 2 Tauwürmer auf Grund gelegt.

Gegen 2 Uhr hatte ich einen sehr vorsichtigen Biss - der Aal zog die Pose nur 5cm. runter und blieb auf der Stelle liegen.

Ein paar Minuten später habe ich dann angeschlagen und konnte nach heftigem Ziehen einen 68 er Aal aus dem Kraut lösen :vik:

Petri, Rheinspezie


----------



## xAzraelx (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

War gestern Abend auch angeln.Eigentlich auf Zander mit Köfi.Als ich cirka 22Uhr an meiner zweiten Rute rumbastelte bemerkte ich im Augenwinkel das meine Pose weg war.Hab errst mal nichts drauf gegeben wegen Strömung und dann zog es mir fast die Rute ins Wasser weil ich den Bügel nicht geöffnet hatte.Schnell die Rute gepackt und angehauen und zum vorschein kam ein 85er mit 1.19kg.Mein erster Aal in meiner Angelkariere und gleich so ein Brummer......:vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zum fetten Raubaal ! |wavey:

Lass´ ihn Dir schmecken ( wird geräuchert sicher toll ! )

Rheinspezie


----------



## salvelinus71 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war heute Nacht los und hatte einen 52cm Aal auf Schwanzstück um 2.30uhr.Mehr ging leider nicht.Was aber besonders war es war mein kleinster Aal bisher auf Köfi:m.Und er hatte 2 Fische im Magen den unteren kann ich irgendwie nicht identifizieren?Sieht aus als wenn er Barteln hätte.



Hi,

das erste Fischchen müsste ein Zander sein, beim zweiten ist es wegen der schon vorangeschrittenen Verdauung etwas schwieriger. Die Minibarteln lassen mich auf Gründling oder Barbe tippen, Wels würde ich auch ausschließen.

Aso, PETRI zu dem kleinen Breitköpfchen:m!

Gruss - Ronny S.!


----------



## salvelinus71 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin!

Ich war vom fr. auf sa. auch am Wasser. 
Der erste Nachtansitz für meinen Sohnemann.
Auf insgesamt 6 Ruten (Dendro, Taui, Köfi) hat aber auch sowas von garnix gebissen:c. 
Das Wetter war, inkl. Gewitter und Regen, absolut top. 
Egal meinem Junior hats trotzdem gefallen und er will unbedingt wiedermal mit raus:m.

@Back Fire.: schöner Bericht+Bilder#6

Gruss - Ronny s. !


----------



## Seefi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei mir es wäre eine Minibarbe.:q
> 
> 
> Grüße


 
sehr amüsant für mich weil genau das gleiche hatte ich bei mir anfang der letzten woche beim senken vor dem eigentlichen aal angeln gedacht :vik:


----------



## Backfire (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Nun ja, es stimmt schon, daß die Glasaalfischerei dem Aal sehr zusetzt. Andererseits, sollen wir Angler den Aal deshalb schonen?
Die Probleme liegen doch nicht beim Angler der pro Nacht 1-3 Aale entnimmt.
Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Aal-Profis. Ich angel im Main auf Aal. Gerät: 2x 3,90m 3lbs Karpfenruten, 2x Sänger Anaconda D.C. Runner 6000 mit 300m 0.30er mono. Anti-tangle boom mit 90-100gr Blei, 6er Gamakatsu Aal-Haken, Tauwurm mit der Wurmnadel aufgezogen.
Ich stell die Ruten steil und mach alles zu.
Die Bisse sind selten (3-4 pro Nacht) und die verbocke ich meistens.
Was könnte ich verbessern?

mfg
Backi


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,

da ich hier bisher nur still mitlese, wollte ich mich nun auch mal einbringen.

Die ersten zwei Aale meiner jungen Anglerkarriere konnte ich am Wochenende verhaften.

Einmal rund 55cm bei ca. 300 Gramm und einmal nicht ganz 70cm bei ca. 600 Gramm.  
Dazu gab es noch einen kleinen 40er, der aber weiter schwimmt. Der 70er hatte im Magen noch eine recht große Krabbe. 

Viele Grüße! 

Anklicken zum vergrössern. (bilder-upload.eu)


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Backfire schrieb:


> Nun ja, es stimmt schon, daß die Glasaalfischerei dem Aal sehr zusetzt. Andererseits, sollen wir Angler den Aal deshalb schonen?
> Die Probleme liegen doch nicht beim Angler der pro Nacht 1-3 Aale entnimmt.
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Aal-Profis. Ich angel im Main auf Aal. Gerät: 2x 3,90m 3lbs Karpfenruten, 2x Sänger Anaconda D.C. Runner 6000 mit 300m 0.30er mono. Anti-tangle boom mit 90-100gr Blei, 6er Gamakatsu Aal-Haken, Tauwurm mit der Wurmnadel aufgezogen.
> Ich stell die Ruten steil und mach alles zu.
> ...




Versuch mal den Tauwurm nicht mit einer Wurmnadel aufzuziehen, sondern einfach wie ein Knäul auf den Haken zu spießen. Also ruhig 4-5 mal den Haken durch den Wurm durch. Am besten den Kopf des Wurmes als letztes durchstechen, sodass der noch ein kleines bisschen runterhängt. Den Kopf nehmen die Aale meistens nämlich als erstes.


----------



## Der aaldieb (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Backfire schrieb:


> Nun ja, es stimmt schon, daß die Glasaalfischerei dem Aal sehr zusetzt. Andererseits, sollen wir Angler den Aal deshalb schonen?
> Die Probleme liegen doch nicht beim Angler der pro Nacht 1-3 Aale entnimmt.
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Aal-Profis. Ich angel im Main auf Aal. Gerät: 2x 3,90m 3lbs Karpfenruten, 2x Sänger Anaconda D.C. Runner 6000 mit 300m 0.30er mono. Anti-tangle boom mit 90-100gr Blei, 6er Gamakatsu Aal-Haken, Tauwurm mit der Wurmnadel aufgezogen.
> Ich stell die Ruten steil und mach alles zu.
> ...



Hallo, vielleicht solltest du nicht alles zumachen sondern  den bügel von der rolle aufmachen und ein Gummiband an das Handteil machen und  die Schnur dazwischen klemmen.Da die aale seehr vorsichtig beißen. Bei dem  geringsten widerstand sind die jungs nämlich wieder wech   .Vielleicht solltest du auch mal ne Knicklichtpose ausprobieren, so  habe ich dieses Jahr die meisten aale gefangen, auf grund waren das ca. 4 und  auf Pose 12  aale.Den Tauwurm habe ich mit der Hand aufgezogen wie mit der  Wurmnadel, habe aber die hakenspitze rausgucken lassen und habe halbe Tauwürmer  genomme.Viel spaß und Petri  Heil:vik:


----------



## salvelinus71 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Backfire schrieb:


> Nun ja, es stimmt schon, daß die Glasaalfischerei dem Aal sehr zusetzt. Andererseits, sollen wir Angler den Aal deshalb schonen?
> Die Probleme liegen doch nicht beim Angler der pro Nacht 1-3 Aale entnimmt.
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Aal-Profis. Ich angel im Main auf Aal. Gerät: 2x 3,90m 3lbs Karpfenruten, 2x Sänger Anaconda D.C. Runner 6000 mit 300m 0.30er mono. Anti-tangle boom mit 90-100gr Blei, 6er Gamakatsu Aal-Haken, Tauwurm mit der Wurmnadel aufgezogen.
> Ich stell die Ruten steil und mach alles zu.
> ...


----------



## börnie (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo !

Erstmal petri an die Schlangenbändiger.

Hier in der Müritzregion läufts mit dem Aal mittelprächtig.
Man bekommt am Abend max. 1-2  Chancen (wenn es läuft) und dann klappts halt manchmal und manchmal geht man als Schneider nach Hause. 
Ich versuche gezielt auf die großen Schlangen zu fischen, was in der Regel Fische um die 70, 80cm bringt. Das sind gute - aber keine wirklich Großen. Vielleicht kommen die ja noch im Spätsommer. 

75er von vor 3 Tagen, Köder totes Rotauge


----------



## börnie (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

...dieser von gestern mit 72cm.

Trotz 14 Grad Temperatursturz im Vergleich zu Vorgestern, bei kaltem Wind und Regen. Ich hatte noch Feindberührung mit einem weiteren, den habe ich aber nicht keschern können.

Grüße
Börnie


----------



## F1SCHER (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo

Am Samstag kein Aal und gestern einen Aal von vielleicht etwas über 15cm #d


Plz 25


----------



## xAzraelx (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen.


----------



## Lennox (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich war gestern mit nen angelkollegen draußen. jeder von uns  hatte schätzungsweise 10 bisse und jeder konnte einen überlisten. die aale zogen denn halben wurm jedesmal von dem hakenschenkel aufs vorfach. habt ihr nen tip wie man sowas verhindern kann.


----------



## Hoffi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich nehme immer nur die hälfe einen Wurms und zieh den auf, hab so gut wie keine Fehlbisse #6


----------



## börnie (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Lennox schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit nen angelkollegen draußen. jeder von uns  hatte schätzungsweise 10 bisse und jeder konnte einen überlisten. die aale zogen denn halben wurm jedesmal von dem hakenschenkel aufs vorfach. habt ihr nen tip wie man sowas verhindern kann.




aale machen sowas nicht....


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Diesen 70er Kollegen gab es am Samstag Abend auf Tauwurm und Aalkiller #6




Gruß Ole


----------



## MDieken (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Diesen 70er Kollegen gab es am Samstag Abend auf Tauwurm und Aalkiller #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
dickes Petri, schöener Schlängler!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Skyant (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich war vom Freitag zum Samstag die gesamte Nacht mit meinem Sohn draußen. Den ganzen abend gewittrige Stimmung aber direkt in unserer Nähe blieb es blitzfrei.

 Nachdem sich erst ein paar Döbel an den Würmern versuchten, ging es dann ab 22:00 mit Aal los. Sie kamen im Stundentakt:
22:00 -> 58cm, 400g
23:00 -> ca. 90cm, er war schon oben war aber wohl zu knapp gehakt und war dann auch wieder unten 
24:00 -> 68cm, 560g

Direkt auf den Aal folgte ein 15min Regenguss. Danach hatten die Aale keine Lust mehr. Hatte hier im Forum noch die Sache mit den Nacktschnecken als Köder gelesen, und da die dort gerade rumkrochen und eh nix mehr ging ... Naja etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig die (braune)Schnecken (braune) aufzuziehen aber OK. Immerhin zupzelte dann irgendwas an den beiden Schneckenangeln, einmal ein kleiner Run, aber der Wächter der Angel war eingepennt und konnte so keinen Anschlag setzen. Auf Tauwurm ging nichts mehr.

Am morgen bissen dann wieder einige Döbel und ein kleiner Karpfen.

Insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Angeltag.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin Leute,

war gestern etwas an einem Wehr stippen. Und was mir tagsüber an den Haken ging, konnte ich nicht glauben. Ein 15 cm Aal. So einen kleinen habe ich vorher noch nie gefangen. Vorallem nicht tagsüber. Sind das wohl Besatztiere? Er hat in Knietiefen Wasser gebissen.


----------



## Lars07 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich weis zwar das es sich hier um Aalfänge handelt aber ich hoffe mir kann trotzdem geholfen werden.Ich bin ein junger Angler und wollte wissen wo man gut Aal angeln kann in dem kreis plön und umgebung.

Viel Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und weiterhin Petri Heil 
Schönen Gruß Lars


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Lars07 schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar das es sich hier um Aalfänge handelt aber ich hoffe mir kann trotzdem geholfen werden.Ich bin ein junger Angler und wollte wissen wo man gut Aal angeln kann in dem kreis plön und umgebung.
> 
> Viel Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe und weiterhin Petri Heil
> Schönen Gruß Lars


 

Willkommen im Board Lars |wavey:, 

deine Frage solltest Du im entsprechenden Postleitzahlengebiet stellen.
Da kann dir sicher besser geholfen werden. Schau mal auf der Startseite nach :m.


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger#6.War nun 3x los und habe erst einen Aal erwischt.Und einen Fehlbiss auf Köfi leider hat er direkt wieder losgelassen.Läuft irgendwie nicht so gut morgen nochmal los diesmal werde ich es etwas tiefer probieren.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Guten Morgen,
habe getsern diesen 70er auf Tauwurm erwischt bei uns am Kanal...der Drill war hamma!:vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> habe getsern diesen 70er auf Tauwurm erwischt bei uns am Kanal...der Drill war hamma!:vik:




Schönes Ding - Petri ! #6

Jo, Aale kämpfen schon sehr hart und wenn sie dann noch im Kraut stecken, wird´s richtig lustig |supergri

Die Zeiten von 6er Häckchen und 30er Mono sind bei mir schon lange vorbei...

Rheinspezie


----------



## paulbarsch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ich war am samstag an der treene! 3aale. alle 62 cm. sie bissen sehr vorsichtig und alle waren sie ganz knapp in der lippe gehakt! merkwürdig war auch,dass jeder aal flusskrebse im magen hatte!
neuer köder?????????????????

gruss andreas


----------



## carpfisherbasti (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke auch dir noch viel Petri fürs gesamte, restliche Jahr!
Der hat schon ordentlich gezogen, der ist gleich ins Kraut vor mir gerast...habe die Krautkante überworfen und nach einer 3/4 Stunde hat er gebissen,...
Hier nochmal ein paar Fotos vom Angelplatz:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ Paulbarsch
Mein Aal war auch ganz knapp in der Lippe gehakt und auch bei meinem war der ganze Magen voller Krebse...ca. 10 Stück^^

Grüße CB


----------



## Matz3 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> @ Paulbarsch
> Mein Aal war auch ganz knapp in der Lippe gehakt und auch bei meinem war der ganze Magen voller Krebse...ca. 10 Stück^^
> 
> Grüße CB


 

Hallo Leute, von was für Krebsen redet Ihr?


Grüße, Matze


----------



## paulbarsch (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Matz3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, von was für Krebsen redet Ihr?
> 
> hättest du mein bericht gelesen,wüsstest du es
> wir reden von flusskrebsen! ein bekannter von mir hatte auch ein aal und der hatte auch zwei im magen!
> ...


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> ich war am samstag an der treene! 3aale. alle 62 cm. sie bissen sehr vorsichtig und alle waren sie ganz knapp in der lippe gehakt! merkwürdig war auch,dass jeder aal flusskrebse im magen hatte!
> neuer köder?????????????????
> 
> gruss andreas



Neu? Flusskrebsschwänze sind immer 'n Versuch wert!


----------



## Matz3 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Sorry Paulbarsch, ich war wohl zu oberflächlich...#h

Also die Gattung Flusskrebs (z.B. der Edelkrebs) Größe bis 20 cm... davon 10 Stück im Aalmagen ?|bigeyes


Grüße, Matze


----------



## paulbarsch (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

bis 20 cm habe ich doch gar nicht geschrieben! jeder meiner drei aale hatte ein flusskrebs im magen! es waren kleine krebse,von ca 5-6 cm!

gruss andreas


----------



## Skrewdriver (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hiho nach zweimal aal angeln kommt heute erstmal die Räuchertonne in gang|supergri


----------



## Norge Fan (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Skrewdriver schrieb:


> Hiho nach zweimal aal angeln kommt heute erstmal die Räuchertonne in gang|supergri


 
Digges Petri, da sieht doch schon ordentlich aus #6.


----------



## salvelinus71 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Skrewdriver schrieb:


> Hiho nach zweimal aal angeln kommt heute erstmal die Räuchertonne in gang|supergri



Petri, schöne Strecke!

Aber das wird sicherlich nicht so einfach beim Räuchern. 
Da musste sicherlich ordentlich aufpassen. 
Denn wenn ich den untersten und das Ofenrohr ganz oben vergleiche, wirds mit dem gleichzeitigen Durchgaren nen bissl heikel|kopfkrat.
Aber egal wie du das anstellst...lass sie dir schmecken:m!

Gruss - Ronny S.!


----------



## Skrewdriver (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke danke schmecken werden die auf jeden fall!Jo mit dem kleinen ganz unten habe ich auch schon so meine bedenken aber mal schaun wie sich das regeln lässt!Heute abend werde ich es ja sehn


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Skrewdriver schrieb:


> Danke danke schmecken werden die auf jeden fall!Jo mit dem kleinen ganz unten habe ich auch schon so meine bedenken aber mal schaun wie sich das regeln lässt!Heute abend werde ich es ja sehn



Bitte Foto´s vom Ergebnis einstellen ! :k

Rheinspezie


----------



## salvelinus71 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bitte Foto´s vom Ergebnis einstellen ! :k
> 
> Rheinspezie



Neee, bloß nicht! Dann sabber ich nur wieder meine ganze Tastatur voll|supergri


----------



## Zoddl (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



salvelinus71 schrieb:


> Neee, bloß nicht! Dann sabber ich nur wieder meine ganze Tastatur voll|supergri


Och... die Fotos möchte ich aber auch sehn! Und die Tastatur kannst du hiermit sauber halten!:q

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Corinna68 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Skrewdriver schrieb:


> Hiho nach zweimal aal angeln kommt heute erstmal die Räuchertonne in gang|supergri


 
Herzliches Petri zu der Strecke#6
Haben ja alle Mindestmaß ,:q hatten ja auch den Mut zu beißen:q
|wavey:


----------



## salvelinus71 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Och... die Fotos möchte ich aber auch sehn! Und die Tastatur kannst du hiermit sauber halten!:q
> 
> Grüzze
> Zoddl


 

der is gut!!! aber ich hoffe, ich hab noch ein paar tage bis ich opa werde|bigeyes


----------



## Skrewdriver (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft mit dem hochladen aber dafür jetzt!Bin recht zufrieden mit dem ergebniss


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

mhhhhhhhhhhh legga legga#6
Da kriegt man Lust zum Nachmachen

was sind die anderen Fischlis? Makrele kann ich erkennen, aber der Fisch ganz oben mit dem recht großem Kopf? Stöcker?

lg Marcus


----------



## Skrewdriver (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

stachelmakrele ist das


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin,

sind Dir ja supergut gelungen die Fische - dann mal´ n Guten ! #6

Find ´ ich klasse, wenn man so  räuchern kann - Respekt !

Rheinspezie

P.S: Bei den Anderen hatte ich auch auf Stöcker getippt...


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ist Stöcker nicht gleich Stachelmakrele?


----------



## HSV1887 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Letzte Nacht 2 Aale am Vereinsgewässer des ASV Dalbke.

Beide auf Tauwurm, einer 70 cm und einer 56 cm...

Der auf dem Foto ist der 70er.


----------



## mathei (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri zu der strecke.
ich war auch mal wieder los.
die nacht von freitag zu samstag. endlich wieder aal. 68 cm ist er und schön fett. gebissen auf taui in combi mit bienenmade. auf köfi ging nix.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ich brauch jetzt mal eure hilfe bzw tipps



ich war gestern und vorgestern immer nachts zum aalangeln gegangen, ich hatte unzählige zupfer, aber kein gescheiter biss bzw abzieher, habt ihr da i welche tipps was ich heute nacht besser machen sollte


----------



## Gilbert (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

kann man halt nich sagen was es war.
wenn mir sowas passiert nehme ich kleinere köder und haken.
vielleicht selbsthakmontage mit schnurstopper ausprobieren? geht das auf aal?


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*






Heut gabs ein schönen 94 Aal.


----------



## Skrewdriver (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Jo ich meine wohl kenne sie nur unter stachelmakrele!War auf jeden fall alles sehr lecker


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Am WE gab es einen schönen 67er aus dem DEK.
Zudem musste mal Platz gemacht werden in der Truhe.
Also gleich den neuen Brenner ausprobiert.


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Am WE gab es einen schönen 67er aus dem DEK.
> Zudem musste mal Platz gemacht werden in der Truhe.
> Also gleich den neuen Brenner ausprobiert.



Da läuft einem glatt das Wasser im Mund zusammen:q


----------



## Kauli11 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Am WE gab es einen schönen 67er aus dem DEK.
> Zudem musste mal Platz gemacht werden in der Truhe.
> Also gleich den neuen Brenner ausprobiert.


 
Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe,denke ich,daß der neue Brenner seine Arbeit gut verrichtet.#h


----------



## börnie (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Vorgestern abgeschneidert, was ich dem ätzenden Mond in die Schuhe schiebe.
Gestern dann fette Bewölkung und viel Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche.
Konnte dann diesen recht hübschen Burschen mit einem toten Ukelei 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche bezirzen...
Ab ca. 23°° wieder Grell-Mond und tote Hose. Halb zwei eingepackt...


----------



## Lil Torres (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

digges petri, richtig schöner fisch und noch dazu ein sehr ansehnliches foto!! #6


----------



## Zander_ (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hi
Habe heute meinen ersten Aal in diesem Jahr. Bin aber schon 30mal angeln gegangen. der war drei meter lang


----------



## Fiffy76 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@ Börnie: Petri! Ein schöner dicker Aal.#6 Wie lang war der? See oder Fließgewässer?

@Zander_: Was möchtest Du uns damit sagen?|kopfkrat


Gruß!


----------



## Farek91 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Fiffy76 schrieb:


> @Zander_: Was möchtest Du uns damit sagen?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß!



Das er ein Forentroll ist! :m


----------



## börnie (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin Männers....

Danke !
Der Aal hatte 85cm und ist mir in der Müritz (also stehendes Gewässer) an den Haken gegangen.

Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich es die Tage nochmal...ich hoffe immer noch auf den XXL-Aal.....3 Meter lang oder so:#2:


Grüße
Börnie


----------



## SebastianSottek (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie der Aal zur zeit in der Elbe bei Hamburg beißt?

Lg


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

heute in der Elbe mal einen 58er erwischt 
viele Krabben, 2 fette Brassen noch dazu ...
Tja - Aalangeln an der Elbe - hab schon von richtig guten Fängen gehört .... aber ist halt nicht immer so #c
besonders wenn ich dann mal da bin |kopfkrat


----------



## webraser (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Naja habe bis heute erst 2 aale und das in ein Zeitraum von fast 3 Monaten habe im Raum Bremerhaven alles versucht Weser , die Häfen und Geeste.
Die Angelfreunde auf aal haben auch nicht das große los beim Angeln es wird immer weniger.


----------



## Der-Graf (11. August 2012)

War gestern eigentlich feedern am Rhein bei Bonn. Mangels Erfolg und Lust auf einen Schneidertag montierte ich für die letzte Stunde ne einfache Grundbleimontage mit Maden am 10er-Haken und das führte dann zum erhofften/erwarteten Ergebnis: Zwei Aale. Leider beide noch sehr klein mit 33 und 35cm. Dürfen noch weiterwachsen.


----------



## börnie (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich war Freitag und auch gestern abend los um nach Ofenrohr-Aalen zu schauen. Leider keine guten Schlangen in Sicht.
Freitag hatte ich einen maximal 45 cm langen Schnürrsenkel, der sich eine ca. 5 cm Brasse reingezogen hat ..zzz|kopfkrat.
Gestern habe ich zeitig auf Zander umgesattelt weil ich die Biester rauben gesehen habe.
Ergebnis: 84er Zander - keine Aale...


----------



## Angler 212 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri zum zander#6


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Am Samstag im Mittelland neben 2 Rotaugen und 2 Schnürsenkeln noch einen vernünftigen 63er fangen können. Aber es war im Vergleich zu den letzten Wochen auffällig ruhig an den Posen. Aber nach so einem Jahr will ich mal nicht meckern....


----------



## Lennox (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

gestern war ich an der fränkischen saale. ich konnte einen barsch mit 36cm und 680gr auf tauwurm überlisten. um ca 21.30 bis dann ein aal mit 71cm und 850gr. ich hatte unzählige bisse, die aale bissen ziemlich vorsichtig.


----------



## Aalbubi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Gerade wieder vom Angeln da, 9 Aale, wovon 5 Schnürsenkel waren.
Leider wurden auch viele Bisse verpatzt und letztendlich hatte ich keine Würmer mehr. Trotzdem ne sehr geile Nacht und dazu auch noch 6 Kometen gesehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich fang kaum noch welche und weiß auch warum 

http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/wissenschaft/1823510/


----------



## Angler 212 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

war gestern mit nen freund am vereinssee. hat nen kleinen aal mitten am tag bei strahlenden sonnenschein (nicht im schatten) auf mais gefangen. |bigeyes
durfte wieder schwimmen


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



börnie schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich zeitig auf Zander umgesattelt weil ich die Biester rauben gesehen habe.
> Ergebnis: 84er Zander - keine Aale...



Petri zum Zander


----------



## Aalbubi (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Mother of God! 23,4 Grad jetzt, auf auf und davon Leute, vor allem die im Friesland!


----------



## paulbarsch (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

zwei tage an der treene gewesen! ok,bei dem wetter nicht wirklich gut,aber sie haben sehr sehr schlecht gebissen! freitag ein aal zu 70 cm und ein brassen! gestern ein mini aal und wieder ein dicken brassen! das einzige,was gebissen hat,waren die mücken
haben aber alle nichts gefangen!

gruss andreas


----------



## mathei (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

am we gab es leider keinen aal. habe es diesmal etwas tiefer proiert. 12m. ob die bei den themperaturen noch tiefer sind in der nacht ? ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Manne83 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

ich hab die Nacht endlich mal wieder 1 62cm Spitzkopf gefangen


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Freitag Abend im Mittellandkanal an der Spundwandseite diese beiden schönen 
65er und 68er. Bisse kamen um 21:30 und 23:45. Dann war bis 02:00 Uhr nix mehr. Kollege hatte noch 2 Schnürsenkel.


----------



## evox (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Konnte gestern Abend 3 schöne ~60 cm Aale verhaften. Gebissen haben die zwischen 21:20 und 22:45 danach war nix mehr. 

gruß


----------



## marcus7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Wie auch die Jahre zuvor konnte ich in letzter Zeit tagsüber aktive aale im See beobachten.
Es ist jedes Jahr so, nur irgendwie kann ich mich nie dazu bewegen es mal am Tage zu versuchen.

Von euch jemand?


----------



## Alex1860 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

schönes bild @marcus7  habs noch nie tagsüber auf aal probiert geschweige denn als beifang gehabt. aalrutten schon eher


----------



## Daniel SN (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal angeln am Tag kann sehr erfolgreich sein vorallem die großen kann man dann sehr gut fangen da diese kaum natürliche Feinde haben.


----------



## Madwurst (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Aal am Tag?,..joa, die einzigen Aale die ich bisher dieses Jahr gefangen habe, bissen am Nachmittag. Stahlender Sonnenschein und min. 25 Grad, jeweils mit Köfi auf Grund in 2 verschiedenen Gewässern 
( Werse in Münster und ein kleiner Kanal in der Nähe von Brandenburg). Beide hatten gut 80cm und das Wasser war nur max. 70cm Tief.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

@marcus

http://www.fischundfang.de/Wo-faengt-man/Top-Gewaesser-Deutschland/Auf-Achse-in-Holstein-3-Grosser-Eutiner-See

Ist mein Hausgewässer...und man fängt da nicht zufällig die Aale...richtig gezieltes angeln dort.
Falls du fragen hast kannst du mir ne PN schreiben.

Also, es kann sich immer lohnen.


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Danke fürs Angebot#6, aber ich habe dieses Jahr schon so viele Aale gefangen, habe immer noch welche zum räuchern in der Truhe, daher angel ich erst mal nicht weiter drauf.
Ist halt durchs schnelle schlucken eher kein C&R Fisch...

lg


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ist halt durchs schnelle schlucken eher kein C&R Fisch...
> 
> lg



Moin Moin!

Da haste wohl recht, ich musste letztes Jahr auch mal ne Pause machen weil ich einfach genug hatte, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben.

Wenn du dein Aalbestand mal wieder auffrischen musst, dann vergesse nicht es auch mal am Tage zu probieren!:m#h

Ist n echter vorteil. man muss sich die nächte nicht mehr um die ohren schlagen.
Naja manchmal ziehe ich nachts doch mal los weil das feeling einfach herrlich ist.

Grüße von der Ostsee


----------



## marcus7 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Naja manchmal ziehe ich nachts doch mal los weil das feeling einfach herrlich ist.
> 
> Grüße von der Ostsee



Das kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben#6.

lg


----------



## erwinio (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Was ist los? Fangt Ihr nix mehr? War heute abend los, 5 Aale auf Tauwurm 49, 53, 55, 68 und 73 cm. :vik: Alle zwischen 21:15 Uhr und 22:30 Uhr mit Grundmontage. Außerdem gabs jede Menge Wollhandkrabben, soviele Vorfächer wurden mir noch nie abgeschnippelt |gr: . Den Köder mußte ich im 10 Minuten Takt erneuern.


----------



## erwinio (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



erwinio schrieb:


> 5 Aale auf Tauwurm 49, 53, 55, 68 und 73 cm


 Die Aale, nicht die Tauwürmer... |thinkerg:


----------



## boardsurfer (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

petri erwinio!
was glaubt ihr wie lang beißen die aale noch? 
Gruß


----------



## Aalbubi (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Ich war gestern mit nem Freund angeln, ich schneider und er 2 Aale und ein Fehlbiss
47, 70 cm und ich will nicht lügen, ungefähr ein Durchmesser von 8 cm..die fressen sich jetzt richtig dick für´s Laichen


----------



## karpspezi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Petri,nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Lebensszeichen,gestern Nacht 3 Schleicher überlistet,60,70,80cm,alle auf Köfi in 5m Tiefe.Grüsse aus Vorpommern.#:


----------



## marcus7 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Jo, dickes Petri dazu!


----------



## paule79 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Hallo,
3 Stück von Freitag Nacht.
der Kleine 43cm auf Tauwurm der 70er auf Köfi und der Große 76cm auf Tauwurm.
s hätten mehr werden können,allerdings unvermögen meinerseits.
Sie bissen alle sehr,sehr vorsichtig.
Ci@o


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. September 2012)

Gestern Abend/Nacht konnten wir drei Stück landen. Einen kleinen und einen mittleren auf Tauwurm sowie einen 81 cm Breitkopfaal der Appetit auf den Köfi meiner Zanderangel hatte. Schön dick war er...
Lohnt sich momentan auf Aal!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> petri erwinio!
> was glaubt ihr wie lang beißen die aale noch?
> Gruß


 

mahlzeit,

also bei uns beissen sie grad besser als das ganze jahr über.wundert mich auch...einen 58er und einen 73er raubaal konnte ich an land ziehen,ansonsten viele viele fehlbisse zwecks kraut.
geangelt wurde am baggersee.
letztes jahr konnte ich am 30.10. glaub sogar noch einen 83er landen...


----------



## kevinho (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aalfänge 2012*

Auch am Rhein Herne Kanal gehen die AALE in moment wieder Steil!

Waren von Samstag bis Sonntag die nacht dort,

3 AALe davon 2 Dicke Raubaale und 1 schnürsenkel  - alles auf tauwurm an einer Posenmontage und ca 2 meter von der spundwand entfernt!


----------

